# Ontario Weather and Forecasts



## SHAWZER

Starting a new thread to relay weather and stuff , make it work or not .


----------



## SHAWZER

This winter is starting out the same as the last few years , little snow then mild spell .


----------



## BossPlow2010

Sorry sir, but this is weather related, it belongs in the off topic section…


----------



## SHAWZER

You been sipping Fireball ?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> You been sipping Fireball ?


I think @BossPlow2010 is a Canadian Club or Crown man if I remember correctly. Probably why he wandered over here.

Looks like some snow tomorrow evening.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Were you mad at the Canadian Weather thread? or now that you're retired you figure you need to go it alone?


----------



## SHAWZER

Not at all . Sometimes a change is good as a rest ......


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> Sorry sir, but this is weather related, it belongs in the off topic section…


Thanks junior moderator...lol


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Were you mad at the Canadian Weather thread? or now that you're retired you figure you need to go it alone?


Maybe Shawzer got a new rock?


----------



## m_ice

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Maybe Shawzer got a new rock?


Or magic 8 ball


----------



## SHAWZER

Same rock ..... bigger window .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Same rock ..... bigger window .....


Moving on up...


----------



## SHAWZER

Some people get bigger trucks , plows or cookie tins .......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Some people get bigger trucks , plows or cookie tins .......


Some people just get bigger


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Some people just get bigger


I blame the cookie tins....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> You been sipping Fireball ?


That would be a different ****** from meatchicken.

It's cold with some snow to the north woods and nothing here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 3-4 cm here overnight . Still might be white on the 25th .


----------



## SHAWZER

My Mother says Owen Sound got about 25cm of snow overnight . Might be exaggerated a little .


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN shows more snow on the way early evening .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Quit typing in that foreign language, I don't understand you. We got about 1/2 inch this afternoon just to the west of this other country.


----------



## m_ice

LapeerLandscape said:


> Quit typing in that foreign language, I don't understand you.


Hitting the fireball already on the holiday weekend I see


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Not yet.


m_ice said:


> Hitting the fireball already on the holiday weekend I see


----------



## GMC Driver

Just getting white here - trucks are dispatched for 6pm. I know it's gonna melt, but lots of shoppers are still oot and aboot.


----------



## SHAWZER

LapeerLandscape said:


> Quit typing in that foreign language, I don't understand you. We got about 1/2 inch this afternoon just to the west of this other country.


25cm is just under 10 "


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not yet.


Slacker...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

GMC Driver said:


> Just getting white here - trucks are dispatched for 6pm. I know it's gonna melt, but lots of shoppers are still oot and aboot.


Our roads turned to ice instantly and I believe they started to melt on their own as the county trucks came out.


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian Juniors play Russia in pre tournament hockey on TSN at 7 tonight . Looks like most of the snow will miss me here tonight .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did they actually get 25cm in Owen Sound.?


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , my Mother said 1 foot so I downgraded it a little . She texted me pics of the snow on her deck .


----------



## SHAWZER

1" snow here last night


----------



## SHAWZER

Was it a " see the inside bottom of the cookie tin " night for you guys South of me ?


----------



## DeVries

Ethical salting here in the Golden horseshoe. 
Only one of 5 mountain access was open at 1 point. I think the region and township drivers were at a Christmas party together. Cars were either stuck on the accesses or in the ditch slid of the road.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Full push and salt, somewhere between 8-10cm flowed really nice off the blade. Just the right amount of sticky wet...
Going for a nap before the festivities tonight and my neighbour just started up his snowblower...i need to move.


----------



## SHAWZER

Air bomb him with snowballs ........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snows melting, suppose to get up to 7 today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Snows melting, suppose to get up to 7 today.


So I should hurry up and bill it...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> So I should hurry up and bill it...?


Hurry up and make the snowballs to throw at the neighbour.


----------



## SHAWZER

3c here but no rain yet .


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain makes for a green Christmas this year .


----------



## SHAWZER

Have a Merry Christmas everyone ...... even if it is green .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Put the plow away and get the mower back out?


SHAWZER said:


> Rain makes for a green Christmas this year .


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Put the plow away and get the mower back out?


Are you the new one calling it? It's over...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are you the new one calling it? It's over...


It can't be over if it never started.


----------



## cet

My driveway is going to be a disaster after this warm spell and I don't have a spreader anymore.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## SHAWZER

Forecast is 5c later today , should be warm enough to melt the rest of the ice on gravel roads and my driveways .


----------



## SHAWZER

Should be 1c with a little sun ....... not 5c


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Forecast is 5c later today





SHAWZER said:


> Should be 1c with a little sun ....... not 5c


You're already making out to be a perfect meteorologist...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Pretty dry out there around me.... and kooy is having a boxing day sale on toro snowblowers of anyone is looking

https://kooybros.com/snow-equipment...&kooy_stock_status[0]=452&manufacturer[0]=277


----------



## SHAWZER

Granddaughter got some new coloured markers for xmas ...... she might let me borrow some .


----------



## DeVries

Looks to be a messy snow rain mix tomorrow.


----------



## SHAWZER

So I need blue , green and pink markers ..........


----------



## cet

When I went to be last night the forecast for tomorrow was 5cm, when I got up it was 1cm, should be sunshine and zero snow when I get up tomorrow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing here now looking at my 2 ton weather rock .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Looks to be a messy snow rain mix tomorrow.


Flip a coin?

Supposedly snow then freezing rain and rain by 7.

No way in the world I am banking on it being all rain by 7.

Getting a lot of salting in this year a lot earlier than last year.


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian Juniors vs Czechs tonight at 6:30 . Quit snowing here


----------



## DeVries

That should have been posted on the Canadian weather thread sir.


----------



## SHAWZER

No melting happening here today ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Radars show it should be snowing ..... window and weather rock show its not .


----------



## DeVries

Same here, actually looks like it should have been snowing for about an hour now. Not complaining though


----------



## SHAWZER

Just started snowing here at 9am


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Same here, saying 5cm total, started snowing here just now when the radar say's it's been snowing for 2 hours. Traffic cameras show a bit in Scarborough bur not a trace in Burlington, looks like it's out of the GTA by 10:30. I want my own home radar system for next Christamas or I'm just getting a drone.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pre salt is holding well...it ices over pretty quick once it starts...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Pre salt is holding well...it ices over pretty quick once it starts...


These are the temps I want, I hate +1/ 0/-1 stuff. Going salting in about an hour so looks like no plowing. Just don't understand how the weather radar changes so much when it's right over you. 
I should have been born in Hawaii.


----------



## SHAWZER

Did not see anyone plowing in Meaford or Owen Sound but lots of salt on lots


----------



## DeVries

I don't know what's going on but the past 2 months the weather forecast has been way out to lunch, at least for my area.

Not 1 has been close to being accurate not even the temps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I don't know what's going on but the past 2 months the weather forecast has been way out to lunch, at least for my area.
> 
> Not 1 has been close to being accurate not even the temps.


Predicted high was 43°, pretty sure it never got above 36 or 37.


----------



## SHAWZER

Anything around here that is gravel is now a skating rink ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

We were supposed to get 5cm today and some 6 hours of freezing rain... Maybe 2cm, waiting on rain


----------



## SHAWZER

Fill up your cookie tins again ...... radar shows snow coming .


----------



## SHAWZER

No new snow here at all last night .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Trace here yesterday evening, residual ethical burned it off.
Sitting in a parking lot this morning idling while I did my logs and a coyote snuck up and peed on my tire.. lol caught it in my mirror. Pretty bold considering my truck was idling.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> No new snow here at all last night .


Same, watched the radar change a bunch of times, slept a bit, woke up at 11 pm to check it out, radar and forecast had changed again, gave up and went to sleep


----------



## SHAWZER

As long as it was not a cougar ........


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.




----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> As long as it was not a cougar ........


I've had some teenage girls pee on my tire but never a cougar.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Sitting in a parking lot this morning idling while I did my logs and a coyote snuck up and peed on my tire.. lol caught it in my mirror. Pretty bold considering my truck was idling.


I can only imagine what his Google review will say.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Same, watched the radar change a bunch of times, slept a bit, woke up at 11 pm to check it out, radar and forecast had changed again, gave up and went to sleep


Can't believe how many times I looked at the radar and it completely changed, starting to think the weather rock is more accurate.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing on December 29th , is it winter time ?


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Lightly snowing on December 29th , is it winter time ?


Looking at the forecast for the next few days I don't think it's winter yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

Could it be ...... a little Michigan Snow heading towards us later this morning ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sneaky snow


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Could it be ...... a little Michigan Snow heading towards us later this morning ?


The snow is ok, its the flakes that come from there you need to worry about...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> The snow is ok, its the flakes that come from there you need to worry about...


Just full of it this morning...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just full of it this morning...


Yeah that's why I'm up, to unload...


----------



## SHAWZER

So .... Big flakes are headed this way .


----------



## SHAWZER

Sneaky snow missed here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wish it had missed us.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> So .... Big flakes are headed this way .


I was at the border they sent me back


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was at the border they sent me back


Well crap...


----------



## SHAWZER

Few flakes got through ........ odd snowflake falling


----------



## SHAWZER

Chance of a bit of sneaky Freezing Rain this morning .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Chance of a bit of sneaky Freezing Rain this morning .


From flakey Meatchickin?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Chance of a bit of sneaky Freezing Rain this morning .


You can't blame me for that one. I'm more of a flake than a drip.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes freezing drizzle this morning about 4am...turned to straight rain at about 7:30 just climbed to 1°. Be out doing loops for a bit...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes freezing drizzle this morning about 4am...turned to straight rain at about 7:30 just climbed to 1°. Be out doing loops for a bit...


How about some barrel rolls for good measure?


----------



## SHAWZER

For the next few days close your eyes and spin the weather wheel ...... or put your bed in front of a large window and check the weather rock every few hours.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Packing my snacks as we speak...


----------



## SHAWZER

You only take 1 snack break ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snacks yes, but was given a choice of sandwiches, pork roast or korean short rib. so I said

"yes!"


----------



## DeVries

Special weather statement for 4-8 cms. Seriously, what have we become a bunch of pansies? Wonder what'll happen when we get 20cms. 

Hope everyone has a relaxing evening before the "big storm" 

Have a happy and healthy new year.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Packing my snacks as we speak...
> 
> View attachment 228577


That would be gone before I left the driveway.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its half gone before I put the lid on...


----------



## SHAWZER

Pre - snack to pre - salt to plow .


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain on the last day of 2021 ....... kind of caps off a crazy - weird year .


----------



## SHAWZER

Still light rain - drizzle on the first day of 2022 . I think Mother Nature is hungover ......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Still light rain - drizzle on the first day of 2022 . I think Mother Nature is hungover ......


Woke up to a weather advisory, thinking maybe they changed the totals for tonight into tomorrow... nope, frog advisory. At least it wasn't freezing frog.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had one Friday morning, one of the times I checked my weather rock outside my window I noticed it on my phone. Left the house before 7 and no frogs or frog advisory.


----------



## SHAWZER

Went from 5 - 10 cm down to 1cm for tonight and tomorrow


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Went from 5 - 10 cm down to 1cm for tonight and tomorrow


Wait an hour and look again...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still early but it looks like it might track a little more to the south of us...


----------



## schrader

Let the downgrading begin


----------



## SHAWZER

Temps heading down ..... might get interesting later .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Looking at the radar, looks like it's hitting Toronto about 8:30 but there calling for 2-4cm (sorry Mark) tomorrow but it looks like it will be gone by tonight, and it does look like the bulk of it is going south, or maybe their off today and just picked a weather radar from last year to put up. 

Just installing the back up lights I put together, maybe that and the $$$ I spent on cordless snowblowers is keeping the snow away


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unique Landscaping said:


> Looking at the radar, looks like it's hitting Toronto about 8:30 but there calling for 2-4cm (sorry Mark) tomorrow but it looks like it will be gone by tonight, and it does look like the bulk of it is going south, or maybe their off today and just picked a weather radar from last year to put up.
> 
> Just installing the back up lights I put together, maybe that and the $$$ I spent on cordless snowblowers is keeping the snow away


I'll let it go as this is the Ontario weather thread.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Lights are all hooked up and they changed it from 2-4 to 1-3, so figures.
Lots of rain for Buffalo though.
Should be interesting what we do actually get.
And looks pretty light for the next two weeks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still cleaning up trees from the windstorm so Im ok with it being mild. Combined with the higher contract pricing and added driveways I may make up for my fall shortfall this winter...


----------



## SHAWZER

Anyone seeing any sneaky snow yet ?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Anyone seeing any sneaky snow yet ?


Nothing yet, either my backup lights will either find it or just scare it away.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sneaky snow on my windshield, gonna watch a movie and go to bed.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I


SHAWZER said:


> Anyone seeing any sneaky snow yet ?


Won't be long been snowing here for close to 2 hours.


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> Looking at the radar, looks like it's hitting Toronto about 8:30 but there calling for 2-4cm (sorry Mark) tomorrow but it looks like it will be gone by tonight, and it does look like the bulk of it is going south, or maybe their off today and just picked a weather radar from last year to put up.
> 
> Just installing the back up lights I put together, maybe that and the $$$ I spent on cordless snowblowers is keeping the snow away


Are your cordless snow blowers gas powered?:dancing:


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> Are your cordless snow blowers gas powered?:dancing:


One is (21", but has a pull cord, so I guess I can't really say it's cordless ), the others are 80V 20" snowblower and a 12" snowshovel. My old Yardworks 30" I kept at a job gave up the ghost so thought I'd see what the battery operated one's can do.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> One is (21", but has a pull cord, so I guess I can't really say it's cordless ), the others are 80V 20" snowblower and a 12" snowshovel. My old Yardworks 30" I kept at a job gave up the ghost so thought I'd see what the battery operated one's can do.
> Fingers crossed.


If the battery blower performs as well as most of the tools on the market they should be very good. I love all the Milwaukee tools I have. Just when I think I have everything I find another one I need/want.


----------



## BossPlow2010

cet said:


> If the battery blower performs as well as most of the tools on the market they should be very good. I love all the Milwaukee tools I have. Just when I think I have everything I find another one I need/want.


Have you tried the pack out radio?
Someone stole my m18 job site radio charger, was eyeing that one as a replacement,


----------



## Mr.Markus

I bought one of the CN brand last year just to test out. They had them on for $250.
The run time on a charge is about 15-20 min, not where it needs to be. Frequent start and stops makes it go faster.
Extra batteries run about $260. So if you see it on sale just grab 2...lol
Pro is it is super light, quiet, compact and has LEDs incorporated into it. Its not gonna win any power awards for snow depth, but is still better than shovelling. The handle flips down easily, and it can be fit into the front seat. Just remember to turn your air bag off.
Yes it was on sale again in Sept. So I have 2 batteries now, snowblowers and chargers. Hopefully the tech gets better.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/greenworks-cordless-snowblower-20-in-60v-0601506p.html


----------



## cet

BossPlow2010 said:


> Have you tried the pack out radio?
> Someone stole my m18 job site radio charger, was eyeing that one as a replacement,


No. I have the large radio with the charger. I had $2500 worth stolen when I was building my house. I replaced items as I needed them. I don't have any pack out. I find it takes up a lot of space. My framing nailer is fantastic. I used my blower all summer for walks and parking lots for clippings.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I bought the Greenworks one, 80v, from what I’ve seen it has allot of torque, then I grabbed the 12” snowshovel to see how it does on the small steps and landings.
Bought their 20” mower too as it came with a 4ah and 2ah hour batteries with a charger and trimmer (might come in handy), the mower package was $730 so when I saw the battery prices would be about $550 alone I figured I’d get that as I can use the mower and then just bought the blower and shovel as bare tools.

I have all Dewalt Flex Volt for the power tools and the hand held blower is handy and can keep in the truck. Was looking at Milwaukee as alllot like them but just went with Dewalt for the assortment of tools and platforms.

I try not to invest in something that either is discontinued in a few years (got burned by Ryobi) or they completely change platforms (Dewalt even did that with the 18v), so will see how the 20v goes.

I technology is changing so fast, It’s almost obsolete when you get it to the checkout.


----------



## SHAWZER

Weather Rock is bare - dry here.


----------



## DeVries

About 5 cms here and we are in a bit of a dry slot.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a dusting here, each pass with the salter and its melted by the time I make the next pass and the sites are less than 1/2 acre. Still possibly more to come this morning but the radar looks the same as it did last night, sneaky snow that didnt snuck


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Now looks like a long thin stretch of light snow into today, do some salting then go out later I guess, didn't drop much here.


----------



## SHAWZER

I am drinking coffee and eating cookies while watching the radar showing snow on computer screen . Weather Rock still dry .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Deck is just starting to turn white


----------



## schrader

Nothing but green grass and dry pavement here? Temps have definitely dropped.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Don’t you love it when they Brine Salt the crap out of everything when they’re not calling for any snow, yet everywhere I go this morning, all the side streets are like a sheet of ice, and not one Salter to be seen.

And you wonder why the federal and provincial governments are in the mess they are (well, actually we are, no actually, the next generation is)


----------



## SHAWZER

1 cm here , looks like they are getting more to the South .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> 1 cm here , looks like they are getting more to the South .


1 cm code red?


----------



## SHAWZER

Nope , wife barely breaks a sweat cleaning that off the deck .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Squall line setting up over me for a bit. Heading out o top up the salt, maybe start driveways....


----------



## SHAWZER

Radars show clear and its snowing huge flakes .......


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Radars show clear and its snowing huge flakes .......


From Meatchickin?


----------



## SHAWZER

Word on the playground is South of there ........


----------



## schrader

I’m not loving the new radar it seems to miss a lot of the LE snow


----------



## Mr.Markus

We got about 8cm this morning between 6-9am light and fluffy... Mostly to the south end.
Suns out now...-6°


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> I'm not loving the new radar it seems to miss a lot of the LE snow


Last night they said it was snowing and it was clear skies.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> I'm not loving the new radar it seems to miss a lot of the LE snow


Its really hard to use while your driving too....


----------



## SHAWZER

Cold tonight , -14c to -16c . Wood stove works better when I can crank it up .


----------



## Mountain Bob

SHAWZER said:


> Cold tonight , -14c to -16c . Wood stove works better when I can crank it up .


Catalytic?


----------



## SHAWZER

No , but does have a upper baffle to help recirculate the air before going up the chimney . Pacific Energy Super 27 is the make and model .


----------



## Mountain Bob

SHAWZER said:


> No , but does have a upper baffle to help recirculate the air before going up the chimney . Pacific Energy Super 27 is the make and model .


Ah


----------



## SHAWZER

Was only calling for 1 - 2 cm overnight , 15cm on my deck railing so far . Less along the water in town .


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN radar shows clear but the Canadian Weather Radar shows a small system just over Meaford . Lucky or unlucky ...... depends which chair you are sitting in .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Clear as a bell here. Went through everything yesterday, just spot checks today. Truck temp said -20° this morning,
Some guys are out pounding the stuff they left yesterday.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Was only calling for 1 - 2 cm overnight , 15cm on my deck railing so far . Less along the water in town .


Wifey might break into a sweat today.


----------



## SHAWZER

We made a deal , I will shovel the deck [ fluffy snow ] and she will make some bacon and eggs .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> We made a deal , I will shovel the deck [ fluffy snow ] and she will make some bacon and eggs .


Canadian bacon?


----------



## SHAWZER

Its in my freezer , so yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> TWN radar shows clear but the Canadian Weather Radar shows a small system just over Meaford . Lucky or unlucky ...... depends which chair you are sitting in .


Frequently in the summer there will be rain on the radar heading towards us and will dissipate before reaching us, usually after coming on shore.

This winter, there have been numerous times that the only snow in the LP is right over GR.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Frequently in the summer there will be rain on the radar heading towards us and will dissipate before reaching us, usually after coming on shore.
> 
> This winter, there have been numerous times that the only snow in the LP is right over GR.


Take it to the Merica weather thread fella...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Take it to the Merica weather thread fella...


Ewe phyrst.


----------



## DeVries

And we go into lockdown again. 

Why were they telling everyone to get vaxed again? Oh right, to be able to go to restaurants, gyms sporting events etc etc. Uh huh now no one can do that again. Its all makes no sense.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> And we go into lockdown again.
> 
> Why were they telling everyone to get vaxed again? Oh right, to be able to go to restaurants, gyms sporting events etc etc. Uh huh now no one can do that again. Its all makes no sense.


How is NYC doing with their vax mandates and passes?

Highest rate in the country (Murca).


----------



## SHAWZER

7 foot blower on the front of my small Loader is working good . Gravel still not froze so trying to learn not to throw small rocks halfway across my lawn .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tip it back half an inch, dont scrape like a blade ..


----------



## SHAWZER

Loader has lots of play in the bucket linkage so sometimes it goes where it wants . Someone installed 2 large flat shoes a couple feet behind the front augers . They dig in quite a bit . If we ever get winter I might get use to it .


----------



## SHAWZER

Forecast is for 1cm again tonight ....... same as last night when we got 15cm .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> 7 foot blower on the front of my small Loader is working good . Gravel still not froze so trying to learn not to throw small rocks halfway across my lawn .


Point it at the neighbours.


----------



## SHAWZER

Would have to really wind it up ...... neighbours is 300 yards away .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Would have to really wind it up ...... neighbours is 300 yards away .


----------



## Mountain Bob

Unique Landscaping said:


> View attachment 229037


Built in deicers!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Point it at the neighbours.


Can I borrow it??!


----------



## SHAWZER

Calling for a decent day around here , 1c with some sun .


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like sneaky Michigan snow will miss us for awhile ...... heading north .


----------



## SHAWZER

Light fine snow started here at 9am , flakes are getting bigger now .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Light fine snow started here at 9am , flakes are getting bigger now .


I think they're coming in from the New York side.


----------



## SHAWZER

Think they are Michigan flakes ...... not sure which direction they are going .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

You better call the border agent. It's still snowing here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Most of the snow is South of me ..... closer to MM's stomping grounds .


----------



## SilverPine

Plus 2 and snowing here. Melting on impact.


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> Plus 2 and snowing here. Melting on impact.


The wind is starting to pick up.


----------



## SHAWZER

2cm here and yes the wind has really started to howl .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It feels like a good old fashioned winter day, snowing and a blowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its not very nice here anymore...


----------



## SHAWZER

If you can believe the radar , snow should be moved on to the East before Midnight .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> If you can believe the radar , snow should be moved on to the East before Midnight .


Thats when the next forecast kicks in...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Cannot tell how much snow we have by looking out the window . Wind has blown spots bare and lots of drifts .


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , looks like another system rolling in this morning , bad timing for everyone .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Yes , looks like another system rolling in this morning , bad timing for everyone .


Us too?


----------



## SHAWZER

Southern Ontario


----------



## SHAWZER

Someone shook the Snow Globe again .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Sun shining , no wind , still snowing large flakes ......


----------



## SHAWZER

Window observation ....... looks like Winter


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

-8 with a chance of rain / snow mix at 10 pm?


----------



## Mountain Bob

SHAWZER said:


> Window observation ....... looks like Winter


How about your weather rock?


----------



## SHAWZER

Estimate 1 foot of coverage .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Shoveled 15cm off my deck yesterday around 3pm . Another 20 -25 cm on the deck again at 1am . Still snowing .


----------



## SHAWZER

30cm on my deck railing ..... that's 1 foot for some people .


----------



## schrader

The LE machine is definitely kicking in now, nice light fluffy stuff.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> 30cm on my deck railing ..... that's 1 foot for some people .


You really need to up your chalkboard game ..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> 30cm on my deck railing ..... that's 1 foot for some people .


Which peeple?


----------



## SHAWZER

Them


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Which peeple?


Me


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> You really need to up your chalkboard game ..


Is that your way of asking for pics ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Is that your way of asking for pics ?


*WE

NEED

PICS

!!!*


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Snow
> View attachment 229493


Holy Toledo!

It isn't a picture of a picture!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Snow
> View attachment 229493


Is that litres, meters, kilograms or kilometers.


----------



## SHAWZER

I think its Loonie Snow ......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that litres, meters, kilograms or kilometers.


Kilolitres

Edit - jokes on me, it's actually a thing


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Snow
> View attachment 229493


That's a nice looking headquarters SHAWZER


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Snow
> View attachment 229493


Is the weather rock buried under the snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

My Weather Rock ..... pic is from a few weeks ago .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> My Weather Rock ..... pic is from a few weeks ago .
> View attachment 229507


I wouldn't want to hit that with my ski doo


----------



## SHAWZER

It sits up about 3-4 feet on a dirt berm ...... Sled Ed would do it .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> It sits up about 3-4 feet on a dirt berm ...... Sled Ed would do it .


I remember that clown, I think Larry enticer must be his kid.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Snow
> View attachment 229493


Camera skills taught by your wife..?


----------



## SHAWZER

I was resting on the ground after shoveling .......


----------



## SHAWZER

You still complaining about my pics ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No, im concerned your wife is teaching you camera tricks to make it look like more snow.... Are you lying down in the trench...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Hahahaha , yes


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Last April chewing into a well frozen snow pile . Notice the dual stacks .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I guess the guy with the basement appartments life is bad enough he doesnt need a view...


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> Snow
> View attachment 229493


Very good,

can you find the clouds?


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> I guess the guy with the basement appartments life is bad enough he doesnt need a view...


Sucks to be him .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Hydromaster said:


> Very good,
> 
> can you find the clouds?


Sky was all the same colour


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 229523


Dual stacks? All I see is a can muffler with double rain flaps... Can you take a pic of it on your computer screen and repost please...


----------



## SHAWZER

Very small stacks under the rain flaps .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Very small stacks under the rain flaps .


Stacked stacks?


----------



## SHAWZER

That's the way I roll .:laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> That's the way I roll .:laugh:


Coal?


----------



## SHAWZER

Expensive metric Gas Fumes


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

I know it is Friday


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I know it is Friday


Do ya though???!


----------



## SHAWZER

What square on the calendar are you on ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I know it is Friday


Even in Kannuckia?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 229599


Is that a Walter sno fighter.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that a Walter sno fighter.


It looks like a real truck...built in Wisconsin.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> It looks like a real truck...built in Wisconsin.


Oshkosh by gosh


----------



## SHAWZER

-19c , feels like -25c ...... coldest night of this winter yet ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 5 cm of fluffy snow overnight , snowmobile owners should be happy .


----------



## SHAWZER

Spot the problems .......


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Spot the problems .......
> View attachment 229731


Yeah they need to move that transformer...


----------



## SHAWZER

Man door in the corner is their Electrical and Water room for the plaza . Would not pay to keep this area clean for the 20 years I plowed there .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Spot the problems .......
> View attachment 229731


I thought you retired. ..or you just having sandwiches and taking pics?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I thought you retired. ..or you just having sandwiches and taking pics?


Cut him some slack...he's posting actual pictures.


----------



## SHAWZER

Pics from a few years ago . I just recently figured out how to post them . I have lots of pics .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Pics from a few years ago . I just recently figured out how to post them . I have lots of pics .


My pics looked that clear a few years ago too...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## DeVries

Rain tonight. Last thing I want. Ground is frozen so everything will turn into a skating rink by the am. 
Hope the pre salt will help somewhat.


----------



## cet

I was so busy yesterday I didn't have time to go on PS. I missed 3 pages of posts here. Scary part is I can't remember what I was doing yesterday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thats ok my wife just called and asked me how my day was and I couldnt remember...


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> Spot the problems .......
> View attachment 229731


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Rain tonight. Last thing I want. Ground is frozen so everything will turn into a skating rink by the am.
> Hope the pre salt will help somewhat.


Funny..I checked at 6p and no snow till midnight... Now F rain at 10p and snow till dawn. Need a nap.


----------



## SilverPine




----------



## SilverPine

Very icy in the city. Haven't seen a single salter out, private or city.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SilverPine said:


> View attachment 229779


Cotton candy bag exploded?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SilverPine said:


> Very icy in the city. Haven't seen a single salter out, private or city.


Highway 7 and below it's good but certainly the last few bits of snow since Christmas I've seen the same thing, not allot out salting.
Usually if there's even a call for a dusting, or they're really not calling for anything they're all out brine salting like you wouldn't believe, since Christmas I haven't seen them out once.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing here , deck is white . Temp is -1c


----------



## Mr.Markus

We had light f rain pretty much from 10 pm till about 4:30am. Good salt cleaned it up in one app. Did a few weekend driveways with sand, loaded waiting for some late sleepers to call for more sanding. Hopefully can just spin it off in the shed and go home...+1° right now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Roof drain to loading dock that helped drive me to drink for 20 years


----------



## schrader

The calm before the storm?


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , TWN has you at 10 - 15cm and us at 10cm with LE Squalls . Should be interesting to see how many times that changes .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like a heavy squall heading towards @Mr.Markus backyard .


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## SHAWZER

10cm plus drifts here at my place so far .


----------



## DeVries

Trying to set 16 foot 6x6's, ya not in this wind. Tomorrow doesn't look promising either.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow pounding here now ....... 5cm in the last hour .


----------



## SHAWZER

Just used the blower in my 2 driveways during a heavy snowfall ...... I now know the the Thrill - Terror , had to take my coat off Exhilaration of not being able to see out any of the windows . But it was fun !


----------



## SHAWZER

20 - 25cm Did not want the wife getting stuck in the Driveway with my sandwiches .......


----------



## schrader

Heavy squalls and high winds here, definitely a good night to stay in.


----------



## cet

Nothing in the forecast but it has been snowing here for a few hours now. I was going to go out to see how much we have but realized it doesn't really matter does it. I'll deal with it in the morning.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Just enough to make it white over here, heading out to salt


----------



## Unique Landscaping

What I do love is it shows absolutely nothing on the Weather Networks's radar yet it's snowing like a pig, and it shows snow "light" snow later tonight so if no snow on the radar now gives us an inch, I can only imagine what we'll get later on. 

The Weather Channel radar I should have been looking at, the Weather Network is obviosly run by retired gov't workers.

Going out to put on the plow now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Including last night and today I am at almost 30 cm here


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Including last night and today I am at almost 30 cm here


Ever since you retired your area has been getting pounded, gonna be allot of angry people thinking you put the kibosh on them


----------



## cet

I filled up the wood boiler. 8-10cm of nice light snow but its cold.
Should be a nice clear night for you boys plowing.


----------



## cet

I filled up the wood boiler. 8-10cm of nice light snow but its cold.
Should be a nice clear night for you boys plowing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Outdoor wood furnace ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Still a persistent little squall following the shoreline from Meaford towards Collingwood .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Outdoor wood furnace ?


Yes. I have a Portage & Main BL3444. Last year was my first year using it. It has been great.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice , Still load 2 times a day ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Coldest night this winter at -22c and feels colder .......


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Nice , Still load 2 times a day ?


I went out last night at 10pm just to make sure it went through the night and had no problems. I have ash right now, I'm sure oak or maple would make it 12 hours. The ash is good but I've never filled it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a salt run here, have to check a few rural driveways for drifting.
DEF fluid gave me "Low" warning this morning on the truck. Went to fill it but the fill tube was frozen and it just poured back out. Had some new infrared heaters delivered yesterday so I set one up under it while I installed one in the shop, thawed it right out in about 15 min. Paid for itself already...lol. Nice cold night to test it out, may have to spend some time in the shop now and tinker.


----------



## cet

The sidewalk guys had their work cut out for them last night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Just a salt run here, have to check a few rural driveways for drifting.
> DEF fluid gave me "Low" warning this morning on the truck. Went to fill it but the fill tube was frozen and it just poured back out. Had some new infrared heaters delivered yesterday so I set one up under it while I installed one in the shop, thawed it right out in about 15 min. Paid for itself already...lol. Nice cold night to test it out, may have to spend some time in the shop now and tinker.


???



BossPlow2010 said:


> Here you go! Probably can thaw frozen vbox salt with this…
> 
> I don't have a 100 pound tank, but did pick up a 30 last year which has helped significantly.
> View attachment 229997


----------



## Mr.Markus

My


Mark Oomkes said:


> ???


My shop has an oil fired furnace, if Im going to be there for the day I'll fire it an hour or so before and work in the cold.
The problem is as with everyone the minute I open the overhead door I lose all the heat. 90% of the time Im at the workbench or sorting through the toolbox. So this might solve the working in the cold part of my day.


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> My
> My shop has an oil fired furnace, if Im going to be there for the day I'll fire it an hour or so before and work in the cold.
> The problem is as with everyone the minute I open the overhead door I lose all the heat. 90% of the time Im at the workbench or sorting through the toolbox. So this might solve the working in the cold part of my day.


Wouldn't a radiant propane heater be more efficient? I realize no exhaust, but in a big shop, one under, over over the workbench would keep you warm.
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...V-o3k6CSqG6QWp6_34uhjOuNFZ08J6w0aAth-EALw_wcB
Or something like this?
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...nEfq80kW1T3NF-yazS0aAmgZEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I must say I haven’t seen these kind of temperatures in a long time.

As my cousin used to say, I haven’t felt anything this cold since the last time I made love to my wife.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Electric radiant no need for venting, and its compact. These are remote controled and I have them tied into the breaker for the lights so I dont forget to unplug them....I have a problem....
I really dont want to deal with fuel in the shop either if its avoidable and its not the main heat for the shop.


EWSplow said:


> Wouldn't a radiant propane heater be more efficient? I realize no exhaust, but in a big shop, one under, over over the workbench would keep you warm.
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...V-o3k6CSqG6QWp6_34uhjOuNFZ08J6w0aAth-EALw_wcB
> Or something like this?
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...nEfq80kW1T3NF-yazS0aAmgZEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> Electric radiant no need for venting, and its compact. These are remote controled and I have them tied into the breaker for the lights so I dont forget to unplug them....I have a problem....
> I really dont want to deal with fuel in the shop either if its avoidable and its not the main heat for the shop.


I your case, I thinks its the safest route...


----------



## m_ice

Mr.Markus said:


> My
> My shop has an oil fired furnace, if Im going to be there for the day I'll fire it an hour or so before and work in the cold.
> The problem is as with everyone the minute I open the overhead door I lose all the heat. 90% of the time Im at the workbench or sorting through the toolbox. So this might solve the working in the cold part of my day.


Take it to the heater thread...


----------



## EWSplow

m_ice said:


> Take it to the heater thread...


Phile reply


----------



## SHAWZER

We will take all the heat we can get today ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

m_ice said:


> Take it to the heater thread...


These are too classy for the heathens there..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not to often I run into slow payers, I took on some new grass last summer from a previous winter customer that dumped me on price a few seasons ago, (blamed it on service). They wanted a price on winter this year so the price increase was a no go and they signed a cheaper guy. Guess that was a deal breaker to pay me for the grass cutting, so they got notices every 15 days up until Xmas for Aug and Sept invoices. I at least was leaving the registered letter until holidays were over and that would be followed by small claims in 15 days.
Was going to send the registered letter today and lo and behold there is a cheque in my mail box.... Happy New Year it is going well for me.


----------



## SHAWZER

Don't jump to high until the cheque clears ......


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Not to often I run into slow payers, I took on some new grass last summer from a previous winter customer that dumped me on price a few seasons ago, (blamed it on service). They wanted a price on winter this year so the price increase was a no go and they signed a cheaper guy. Guess that was a deal breaker to pay me for the grass cutting, so they got notices every 15 days up until Xmas for Aug and Sept invoices. I at least was leaving the registered letter until holidays were over and that would be followed by small claims in 15 days.
> Was going to send the registered letter today and lo and behold there is a cheque in my mail box.... Happy New Year it is going well for me.


Have one of those too, owe me from the summer (commercial), say's a supply shortage has made things tough for them, I have no problem with that, but when I'm cutting come out and tell me you can't pay me, don't let me keep cutting then say "oh, btw...."

Have a couple residentials like that, my fault though, just to trusting, you kind of think if they can't pay you they'd at least tell you to stop doing the work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> Have one of those too, owe me from the summer (commercial), say's a supply shortage has made things tough for them, I have no problem with that, but when I'm cutting come out and tell me you can't pay me, don't let me keep cutting then say "oh, btw...."
> 
> Have a couple residentials like that, my fault though, just to trusting, you kind of think if they can't pay you they'd at least tell you to stop doing the work.


Or work out a payment schedule that works for everybody..
My ex customer has no problem paying their bills, Im just small potatoes and we know some common people


----------



## DeVries

Radar is out


----------



## Mark Oomkes

To dinner?

Early bird special?


----------



## SHAWZER

DeVries said:


> Radar is out


Which radar ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Ok , I know now , seems to be out to lunch a lot ........


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Or work out a payment schedule that works for everybody..
> My ex customer has no problem paying their bills, Im just small potatoes and we know some common people


A couple I had to gave a nudge too and are making payments, the commercial cant even make any payments, going to give them til next week and go from there.


----------



## SHAWZER

The last few years I plowed people wanted and did pay by Direct Deposit . I liked it and they seemed to pay faster .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> A couple I had to gave a nudge too and are making payments, the commercial cant even make any payments, going to give them til next week and go from there.


i guarantee that commercial is getting a government subsidy to pay its bills...

Speaking of commercial, just got a phone call that one of my properties is having a commercial shot at it tomorrow could I remove all the snow and ice. ..nice notice!
Wish I had had my nap today..


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , that could be a tough go after these cold temps .......


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> To dinner?
> 
> Early bird special?


No can't go out to dinner unless your vaccinated. Oh wait, no one can now


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is a professional business for professionals or wait.... how does it go...?



SHAWZER said:


> Wow , that could be a tough go after these cold temps .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> No can't go out to dinner unless your vaccinated. Oh wait, no one can now


You need an election in the near future. It's the only thing from keeping the Gretch from attempting to lock us down again. We don't even have mask mandates.


----------



## f150skidoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> You need an election in the near future. It's the only thing from keeping the Gretch from attempting to lock us down again. We don't even have mask mandates.


We have a provincial election under 6 months away.


----------



## DeVries

I'm sure nothing will change. 

Windy and minus 5. Plus 5 tomorrow apparently.


----------



## SHAWZER

Up and Down temperatures ....... I guess this is the new normal now


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was quiet out this morning until I climbed the driveway with my garbage at 2:30...then the wind picked up.
Hey, if you want the snow and ice removed on short notice from your film set could you not cover it with a billgizillion pylons until that operation is completed.. lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

How did that turn out ? Now all the pylons are neatly stacked off to the side ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I moved some, security guy came out if his car he was annoyed, i said "Hello... My name is Dave Snyder, People call me Farmer Dave...How are you this fine morning...?" 
And we all went about our business...
This really works..


----------



## SHAWZER

So " Dave " is going to be in the commercial now ?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I wouldn't doubt


Mr.Markus said:


> i guarantee that commercial is getting a government subsidy to pay its bills...
> 
> Speaking of commercial, just got a phone call that one of my properties is having a commercial shot at it tomorrow could I remove all the snow and ice. ..nice notice!
> Wish I had had my nap today..


I wouldn't doubt it, every commercial I know have their accountants looking for every dime the Gov't gives out. See what happens.
I guess we'll see you on the big screen soon


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar is out to lunch again ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Radar is out to lunch again ........


Sandwiches?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Radar is out to lunch again ........


Getting the oil changed in it and they are out of 15w40?


----------



## m_ice

LapeerLandscape said:


> Getting the oil changed in it and they are out of 15w40?


It's on its way...


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar must of went to Hooters .........


----------



## SHAWZER

Few years ago . Can you clean this roof snow up with your truck ? Thats a no ....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Few years ago . Can you clean this roof snow up with your truck ?
> View attachment 230497


Tell the yes but I'm busy till July


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Few years ago . Can you clean this roof snow up with your truck ? Thats a no ....
> View attachment 230497


A Walters could...just sayin...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I could do it...!


----------



## SHAWZER

You have a Walters ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

In


SHAWZER said:


> You have a Walters ?


Better.. a GM.


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Few years ago . Can you clean this roof snow up with your truck ? Thats a no ....
> View attachment 230497


I had someone do that to me once. Couldn't get to an apartment lot, cause the street had 5' a drift for a block.
The tenants shoveled their cars out and left a huge pile next to the back entry porch. They wanted me to back blade the pile. I plowed the lot and nibbled at the pile the best I could. They were yelling obscenities when I left.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We had some freezing fog this morning, lots of residual down so just kind of took my time running around except for the one site that was filming yesterday, apparently they hand swept the salt off..


----------



## Unique Landscaping

This is why I do my own oil changes, in the summer I do it myself, in the winter I go to a friend who’s a mechanic and do it there, but he retired in the fall.
So I take it to the GM dealer for a lube, oil and filter, of course when I checked I wasn’t surprised, I guess I should be happy that at least they remembered to put oil in.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> This is why I do my own oil changes, in the summer I do it myself, in the winter I go to a friend who's a mechanic and do it there, but he retired in the fall.
> So I take it to the GM dealer for a lube, oil and filter, of course when I checked I wasn't surprised, I guess I should be happy that at least they remembered to put oil in.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have lost all faith in dealers after sale service.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> I have lost all faith in dealers after sale service.


I agree. Had major problems in the summer with hard starting and coils going, dealership didn't have a clue what was causing it, but kept taking the money to fix things and I had to find out what the problem was myself (crankshaft sensor out of position because of rust build up. Thanks YouTube)
I showed the video to them and the one guy actually said "Oh yeah, I've heard of that before".
There's no troubleshooting anymore, if the scanner can't tell them what it is, their lost.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Unique Landscaping said:


> I agree. Had major problems in the summer with hard starting and coils going, dealership didn't have a clue what was causing it, but kept taking the money to fix things and I had to find out what the problem was myself (crankshaft sensor out of position because of rust build up. Thanks YouTube)
> I showed the video to them and the one guy actually said "Oh yeah, I've heard of that before".
> There's no troubleshooting anymore, if the scanner can't tell them what it is, their lost.


Yep,most dealership "mechanics"are parts replacers. Keep throwing parts at it until problem goes away.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature is taking a nosedive for the next few days ...... you would almost think it is Winter .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's before 6 am and we are at the high for the day at 27°. It will continue to drop all day.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Well now..... that's a bit of ice


----------



## SHAWZER

Is that the lot where MM is shooting a commercial ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar shows clear ..... light , fine snow for the last few hours . Some things never change .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Radar shows clear ..... light , fine snow for the last few hours . Some things never change .


They must have put light weight oil in the radar.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> They must have put light weight oil in the radar.


Busch Latte?


----------



## SHAWZER

2.8 cm snow so far today


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> 2.8 cm snow so far today


How much snow do you have up there, seems like it's snowing there every day.lowred:


----------



## SHAWZER

Keeps melting every few days . About 1 foot on my lawn .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Keeps melting every few days . About 1 foot on my lawn .


Where's the other foot? Driveway? Sidewalk?


----------



## SHAWZER

On the foot stool near the wood stove .......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Is that the lot where MM is shooting a commercial ?


The security guy got tired of MM trying move them so he froze them in.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Keeps melting every few days . About 1 foot on my lawn .


I hate to say it cause they are calling for a good storm this week but we are way below our average for this time of year. Just the way I like it.
It'll change on my birthday at the end of the month....


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian radar is at Hooters again ........


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> I hate to say it cause they are calling for a good storm this week but we are way below our average for this time of year. Just the way I like it.
> It'll change on my birthday at the end of the month....


We had the same forecast as you yesterday, now today they're calling for 5cm Sunday and 5cm Monday, so yours might change.

Nowadays all I'm looking for is the warning snow is coming, the amounts you can never tell what your going to get until it hits the ground :hammerhead:


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I moved some, security guy came out if his car he was annoyed, i said "Hello... My name is Dave Snyder, People call me Farmer Dave...How are you this fine morning...?"
> And we all went about our business...
> This really works..


I told it would work. Lol


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Well now..... that's a bit of ice
> 
> View attachment 230585


Could have used the salt from this place


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Could have used the salt from this place


Vaughan Mills the other day....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Vaughan Mills the other day....
> 
> View attachment 230703


All I can say is, WOW.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Vaughan Mills the other day....
> 
> View attachment 230703


What's the problem the ruts?


----------



## Hydromaster

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Vaughan Mills the other day....
> 
> View attachment 230703


We're you in Vancouver?


----------



## DeVries

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Vaughan Mills the other day....
> 
> View attachment 230703


No wonder those beds never have plant material in them.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Ajlawn1 said:


> What's the problem the ruts?


Because they don't want you slipping ANYWHERE 
And they wonder why bridges, sidewalks, roads and sewers are falling apart


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hate to justify over application but it does always look worse when it gets so cold. I had a seniors apartment I was quite embarrassed by the other day until the freezing drizzle fog came by and it was all gone and safe when I drove through.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I over-salt the plaza I do because I want salt on the ground all the time, just some places you have to laugh at compared to 20 years ago. I don’t blame them, especially when you have large places, you can’t check it 10 times a day


----------



## EWSplow

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Vaughan Mills the other day....
> 
> View attachment 230703


Looks like about 3 Vancouverings...


----------



## SHAWZER

Cold night - weekend . Don't forget to unplug before driving away .......


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Happen to see this in another thread, so see how good this one is, sure gives allot more details than any site I've seen, just type in your area. It seems Meaford is getting….ummmm, nothing.

https://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/Toronto/forecasts/latest


----------



## DeVries

About 3cms down radar shows nothing. I'm beginning to think this upgraded radar is not as good as the old one.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

DeVries said:


> About 3cms down radar shows nothing. I'm beginning to think this upgraded radar is not as good as the old one.


What radar are you using ?
I've used the Weather Network one it's terrible. Some of the others you can't even decipher.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hooters must serve breakfast ........ radar down again .


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian Weather Radar - Government of Canada


----------



## DeVries

https://weather.gc.ca/map_e.html?layers=radar&zoom=-1&center=43.74237648,-79.19821115


----------



## Unique Landscaping

“Government of Canada“, that explains the outage


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Looks like the Weather Network one is down too, must be all tied to the gov’t one.

It’ll be back up after Trudeau finishes watching Barney


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Radar got the Covid? Didn't get it's booster?


----------



## SHAWZER

When you colour in Michigan do Ontario too .......


----------



## DeVries

Gotta rely on our southern neighbors for radar I guess.

https://radar.weather.gov/?settings...2FsU3RhdGlvbnMiOjAuOCwibmF0aW9uYWwiOjAuNn19#/


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of Sun , temp has not come up much .


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> About 3cms down radar shows nothing. I'm beginning to think this upgraded radar is not as good as the old one.


I got a call from a mutual friend who advised me that he was plowing in Smithville. I happened to be en-route to Vineland, and it was snowing below the escarpment (they had 2-4cm). Definitely different than what normally occurs.



DeVries said:


> Gotta rely on our southern neighbors for radar I guess.
> 
> https://radar.weather.gov/?settings...2FsU3RhdGlvbnMiOjAuOCwibmF0aW9uYWwiOjAuNn19#/


Trusted this site for radar for many years now - much more than our guberment run site.


----------



## GMC Driver

Unique Landscaping said:


> Happen to see this in another thread, so see how good this one is, sure gives allot more details than any site I've seen, just type in your area. It seems Meaford is getting….ummmm, nothing.
> 
> https://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/Toronto/forecasts/latest


I like their forecast for Monday overnight - looks like we're gonna get a foot (30cm) in about 6-8 hours. That ought to be fun...


----------



## DeVries

It's all good. 

It's hyped to the max, everyone knows it's coming. I find that makes for less calls about when are you showing up. 

It should be fluffy and light. Ground is frozen finally so less sod repairs in the spring


----------



## Unique Landscaping

The Weather Network changed it around here for up to 5cm Sunday night, 10-15 Monday, but ya saw your area 30-40cm. 
The other one upped it a bit here but changed Tuesday to nothing.

It’s changing so much I think it’s going to be one of those that until it’s on our doorstep we won’t know what we’re getting.

I’m just keeping the covers over my head until Tuesday


----------



## Unique Landscaping

DeVries said:


> It's all good.
> 
> It's hyped to the max, everyone knows it's coming. I find that makes for less calls about when are you showing up.
> 
> It should be fluffy and light. Ground is frozen finally so less sod repairs in the spring


That's one thing, the last few years I'm just getting tired of 0° snowfalls, it's like shovelling cement. Rather have -20 than that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im good..I went to Vaughn Mills today to sweep up some salt, all stocked up!

Really went for a meet and greet with the new pupper. She was a little exhausted but very happy and affectionate....


----------



## Mr.Markus

And a parting gift....lol. It was a good day, I need to get out more....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> I need to get out more....


Meh... It's overated.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> And a parting gift....lol. It was a good day, I need to get out more....


We're allowed to go out ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Unique Landscaping said:


> We're allowed to go out ?


Not in the country of Communisanada.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not as cold last night -18c . TWN has started the downgrade for the upcoming storm .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

F


SHAWZER said:


> Not as cold last night -18c . TWN has started the downgrade for the upcoming storm .


For up there they've certainly changed it, looks like you'll barely get anything, still calling for lots down here.
I'll have to move my jobs to your area for a day


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure ..... but they have fooled us before .


----------



## Western1

SHAWZER said:


> Is that the lot where MM is shooting a commercial ?


Actually had to go to a customers that was having mm video shoot at thr house. They were going to dig a grave and wanted to make sure they didn't hit any irrigation lines!


----------



## SHAWZER

50% chance we are not talking about the same MM ......


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## SHAWZER

I used to hate freeze and thaws ......


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife asked why I only cleaned the 1 large window today ......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

C'mon pink at night ! (Nvrmnd)


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Well ya got me, the Weather Networks radar shows an inverted U right at the Toronto area and most of the snows off to the sides, so I guess we’ll see how accurate their radar is (or isn’t).

Also don’t remember a storm coming straight up from the US before. Of course I could be wrong, and my memory is just bad.


----------



## SHAWZER

Some of the nastiest storms we have had over the last 30 years have come in from the South or East . Seem to last a long time and sometimes circle back around again on us . Winds blow drifts in place you have never seen before .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ohhh! I don't like drifts there....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Some of the nastiest storms we have had over the last 30 years have come in from the South or East . Seem to last a long time and sometimes circle back around again on us . Winds blow drifts in place you have never seen before .


I'm starting to dislike Mother Nature


----------



## blizzard13

1.5” of dense snow in Caledon Village and still coming down lightly. Driveways looking patchy with residual salt 

The heavy band stuck around Buffalo for a while and they got hammered! Hopefully it passes over us quick… headed into the city to start clean ups for 6am.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature is rising , could end up with concrete snow . Nothing here yet .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Still -4 here, supposed to get colder.
One run through the commercials and just at the last one, Staying put as it just to dangerous backing up, can’t see anything so not risking it. 10 minutes after you plow it doesn’t look like you’ve touched it.heavy stuff should be bone by 8, so it’s headed your way.


----------



## cet

Full on blizzard here right now.
Nice rookie move today. Back dragged my garage doors and left myself a big enough pile to hang my truck up. Took me 3 minutes to shovel it out. I guess I work better when I'm under pressure.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just wind here for the last 2 hours .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Just wind here for the last 2 hours .


Is your wife home giving you the business.


----------



## SHAWZER

No , but when she does it goes in 1 ear and out the other .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> I used to hate freeze and thaws ......
> View attachment 230835


Well if you wouldn't park your car there...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Places South and East of Toronto got more than 50cm of Snow ....... that's 20 inches . Plus drifts .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 231003


Is that a car mullet.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not much to see out my window last night and today ....... 5cm and a few drifts .


----------



## cet

Our forecast was for 20cm and we got 30cm and now the wind is up. Might be waking up to another mess.


----------



## SHAWZER

Will extension cords go through a 6 - 8 foot blower ?


----------



## SHAWZER

About 5cm in the last 2 hours , nice fluffy snow . Cleaned off the wifes suv , I think maybe she likes me again .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> About 5cm in the last 2 hours , nice fluffy snow . Cleaned off the wifes suv , I think maybe she likes me again .


I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> About 5cm in the last 2 hours , nice fluffy snow . Cleaned off the wifes suv , I think maybe she likes me again .


Did you start it and turn the air conditioning on for her.


----------



## SHAWZER

She starts it from her phone ......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> She starts it from her phone ......


Technology


----------



## SHAWZER

We have got more snow this morning [ still snowing ] than we did during the big storm yesterday .......


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> We have got more snow this morning [ still snowing ] than we did during the big storm yesterday .......


Since you've retired you've jinxed everyone. 
Get back to work :hammerhead:


----------



## cet

Nothing here today. It's -15 now with a 80% chance of 1-3 this evening and 1-3 overnight then +2 tomorrow with a chance of rain then -15 Thursday. I miss the old fashion winter where it snowed and stayed all winter long.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I really enjoy my route this year, yesterday was a bit much but if its a one run through like this morning I like it.
...and Im not just saying that cause people gave me $100 in Tims gift cards for helping them out yesterday...


----------



## SHAWZER

Police are calling today Ontario Storm Hangover Day because of the condition of the 400 series roads .


----------



## SHAWZER

That would buy a lot of cookies ......


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I’m always amazed when we get heavy storms and their pouring the salt as it’s falling and then they wonder why people get stuck in the snow that weighs a ton.

Plowing the snow INCLUDING off ramps, then salt after instead of having 20+ plow trucks going 20kph along the highway.

If we ran our business like they do we be fired.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> That would buy a lot of cookies ......


...but only a days worth of coffee.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

This is a subdivision with probably 50 roads, 2 cars can barely pass each other in the summer, just a nightmare to plow a house. It’ll be like this for the rest of winter, wait til it melts then freezes this week.
They actually never plow except the main road coming in, I be they use 50 tonnes of salt each snowfall.

But these are the idiots we have working in gov’t that gave the ok to build these.


----------



## DeVries

Heard we got around 60cms. I wouldn't doubt it. 
Hauling and relocation starts tomorrow. 
Not happy with my deere dealer. Had a tractor go in for a leaking seal last week for the front dif. Driver gets in it yesterday and when it's in 4 wheel drive the front tires were spinning backwards. A face to face conversation happened today, I don't get angry quick but the conversation ended that it'll get repaired free of charge. Now let's see how many weeks parts will take to come in. 
A loaner tractor with a 84 inch bucket won't cut it but it's all they got. Might as well put a plow on a pickup.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> Heard we got around 60cms. I wouldn't doubt it.
> Hauling and relocation starts tomorrow.
> Not happy with my deere dealer. Had a tractor go in for a leaking seal last week for the front dif. Driver gets in it yesterday and when it's in 4 wheel drive the front tires were spinning backwards. A face to face conversation happened today, I don't get angry quick but the conversation ended that it'll get repaired free of charge. Now let's see how many weeks parts will take to come in.
> A loaner tractor with a 84 inch bucket won't cut it but it's all they got. Might as well put a plow on a pickup.


So the conversation didn't start out with, Hello my is Dave Snyder some people call me farmer Dave


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> So the conversation didn't start out with, Hello my is Dave Snyder some people call me farmer Dave


The deere dealers know Farmer Dave... imposters everywhere


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> This is a subdivision with probably 50 roads, 2 cars can barely pass each other in the summer, just a nightmare to plow a house. It'll be like this for the rest of winter, wait til it melts then freezes this week.
> They actually never plow except the main road coming in, I be they use 50 tonnes of salt each snowfall.
> 
> But these are the idiots we have working in gov't that gave the ok to build these.


There is a federal population density criteria passed down to municipalities. You will see small towns disappear as developers snatch up the farmland. Erin has a looming development slated ro double its size, and with an introduction of a sewage treatment plant it will start the way toward smaller lot sizes. Its a formula used throughout small unsuspecting municipalities. Developers/ conservation/ counselors they all have deep pockets that need filling.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> The deere dealers know Farmer Dave... imposters everywhere
> View attachment 231245


Dave's hair isn't that long...


----------



## Mr.Markus

With 14 kids Im not surprised...


cet said:


> Dave's hair isn't that long...


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature starting to drop , light snow falling . Looks like more normal temps for the next week .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It was 39° when I left the hoose at 530. 23° now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hooters parking lot ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowmobile people are chomping at the bit to get on the local trails . Another short season .


----------



## cet

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was 39° when I left the hoose at 530. 23° now.


We are at the top of the rollercoaster right now and heading for the bottom overnight and really cold tomorrow night. This month can't make up it's mind.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wind out of the North West is really picking up speed , blowing around what little new snow we have .


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 3 -5 cm of fluff snow last night , will clean off the wifes suv again .


----------



## Mr.Markus

All my sites were dry this morning, flash freeze only hit one where the neighbours eaves overflowed and hit my customers parking and fire exit. 
I also have a passive aggressive tennant at a complex that seems to think its okay to shovel into the salted lane rather than just move their car to visitors so I can push their spot onto the lawn infront of it. 
Had to replow the whole lane and resalt. Yes its an extra...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> All my sites were dry this morning, flash freeze only hit one where the neighbours eaves overflowed and hit my customers parking and fire exit.
> I also have a passive aggressive tennant at a complex that seems to think its okay to shovel into the salted lane rather than just move their car to visitors so I can push their spot onto the lawn infront of it.
> Had to replow the whole lane and resalt. Yes its an extra...
> 
> View attachment 231397


Must still be under warranty.


----------



## SHAWZER

You would think if they are too stubborn to move the vehicle they could throw the snow the other way onto the lawn .


----------



## UpNorthMowing

going down to -29 tonight -22F


----------



## Mountain Bob

UpNorthMowing said:


> going down to -29 tonight -22F
> View attachment 231431


Get out your union suit or long underwear.


----------



## UpNorthMowing

Mountain Bob said:


> Get out your union suit or long underwear.


what's a union suit ?

Working in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Mountain Bob




----------



## UpNorthMowing

Mountain Bob said:


> View attachment 231433


does it have a flap on the back ? asking the real questions  :laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER

Just quit snowing at my place , 10cm in total .


----------



## Mountain Bob

UpNorthMowing said:


> does it have a flap on the back ? asking the real questions  :laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER

Cold night with no snow fore casted ...... but we have all heard that before .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Cold night with no snow fore casted ...... but we have all heard that before .


Depends if you get some of those Meatchickin flakes to drift over...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Depends if you get some of those Meatchickin flakes to drift over...


Who?


----------



## SHAWZER

A Dusting of flakes got through . Cold , glad the wife has remote start on her suv .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> A Dusting of flakes got through . Cold , glad the wife has remote start on her suv .


Sneaky flakes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Who?


Yep


----------



## Mr.Markus

Clear skies and Coooold I cant believe how dark it seems even with the moon out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Clear skies and Coooold I cant believe how dark it seems even with the moon out.


Cold here to at 1* and it does seem really dark.


----------



## cet

Some dumba$$ forgot to check the used oil in the shop furnace. At least it's not too cold out.


----------



## DeVries

Those are still being used here? 

What are you paying to offset your carbon credits


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> Those are still being used here?
> 
> What are you paying to offset your carbon credits


Loonies?


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> Those are still being used here?
> 
> What are you paying to offset your carbon credits


I have no idea what you're talking about LOL


----------



## Unique Landscaping




----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Some dumba$$ forgot to check the used oil in the shop furnace. At least it's not too cold out.


Now that you're retired do you even produce enough to keep it going while you are out there in your lazy chair...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I


Mr.Markus said:


> Now that you're retired do you even produce enough to keep it going while you are out there in your lazy chair...?


 be my luck my leg would get cramp and push up on the lever and shove me into the muffler


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Now that you're retired do you even produce enough to keep it going while you are out there in your lazy chair...?


Thats pretty funny. My son came last night and told me his car has a vibration at highway speed. I pulled his 4 tires to find a buildup of snow and ice on the inside of the rims. I sit on the office chair to take off the tires and roll from tire to tire. I only get off the chair to move the jack.
And I'm only semi retired, still working spring/summer/fall.


----------



## Mr.Markus

semi is good for your age I guess.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a little bit of 15w40 for you Chris after today...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a little bit of 15w40 for you Chris after today...
> View attachment 231539


Do you deliver?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a little bit of 15w40 for you Chris after today...
> View attachment 231539


You changed the oil on the radar?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> You changed the oil on the radar?


Hopefully that dials it in...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Also went to my wifes aunt and uncles for dinner, their son made me a cutting board from leftover wood from my walnut tree as a bday present....


----------



## SHAWZER

Can you eat cookies while looking out the window at 3am or wait until you are driving down the road ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Can you eat cookies while looking out the window at 3am or wait until you are driving down the road ?


Yes. .?


----------



## SHAWZER

Wind has really increased here , will make it interesting later when the Squalls hit .


----------



## UpNorthMowing

Went down to -30c (-22f) last night, that does not include the wind chill.


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian Radar is out to lunch again ..... who was suppose to change the oil ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> who was suppose to change the oil ?


Like @jomama45 said he could break an anvil, I wouldn't let him near your radar even for an oil change...


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Canadian Radar is out to lunch again ..... who was suppose to change the oil ?


I'll take the used oil if they deliver.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mericuns hogged up all the 15w40, Taking it past its recommended interval...hold on tight


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I'll take the used oil if they deliver.


Are you good at catching waterballoons?


----------



## SHAWZER

Getting a little Michsnowagain again ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Like @jomama45 said he could break an anvil, I wouldn't let him near your radar even for an oil change...


Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Getting a little Michsnowagain again ......


You're welcome


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Are you good at catching waterballoons?


That might not be environmentally friendly if I miss a couple.


----------



## SHAWZER

Watching Snow Squalls out the window ........ banana bread in 1 hand , sandwich in the other .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Banana bread out of Banana scraps...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're welcome


You beat me to it but that's ok I had a really good ski doo ride.


----------



## SHAWZER

Squalls still rolling through in Southern Ontario , missing us here right now .


----------



## SHAWZER

15cm on my deck railing , lots of large drifts .......


----------



## schrader

We had 10cm overnight, squall set up around 5:00 this morning and has dumped another 10cm so far.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> 15cm on my deck railing , lots of large drifts .......


For a retired guy you don't sleep much.


----------



## cet

Blue Mountain will be happy.


schrader said:


> We had 10cm overnight, squall set up around 5:00 this morning and has dumped another 10cm so far.


----------



## SHAWZER

cet said:


> For a retired guy you don't sleep much.


Sleep for 2 - 3 hours , awake for a couple hours . House is warm and I burn lots of wood .


----------



## SHAWZER

My best sleep is before Midnight ........ and sometimes mid morning nap .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> My best sleep is before Midnight ........ and sometimes mid morning nap .


After you get the wood burning really good makes for a good nap


----------



## SHAWZER

I should be napping right now then .......


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Sleep for 2 - 3 hours , awake for a couple hours . House is warm and I burn lots of wood .


That's what I refer to as frustrating sleep. Then it's time to get up and you're tired.


----------



## DeVries

40 percent chance of flurries turned into about 3 cms and a full salt run.

Don't know why I check forecasts anymore.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

DeVries said:


> Don't know why I check forecasts anymore.


Same reason we listen to politicians, we like to be disappointed and let down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> 40 percent chance of flurries turned into about 3 cms and a full salt run.
> 
> Don't know why I check forecasts anymore.


Our inch, maybe 1.5" turned into 3-4".

I don't why I believe the forecasts.


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Sleep for 2 - 3 hours , awake for a couple hours


They make prostate meds...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> They make prostate meds...


Saw palmetto, but you have to ingest it, not burn it in your wood stove.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife volunteered to hit me over the head with a baseball bat every night ..... now really have to sleep with 1 eye open ......


----------



## blizzard13

Forecasts are all over the place for tomorrow. WN was showing 1-3cm this morning and just upgraded it to 5cm. AccuWeather calling for 5-10cm and other apps still stuck at 3cm.

Looks like a heavy pre-salt is on order for tonight


----------



## DeVries

10cms for us and minus 18. Nice and fluffy. 
Now to get my Deere back tomorrow. Maybe wishful thinking.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

WN calling 1-3/day and 1/3 night, 60% chance.
WF 2 then 3.
So as long as I know something is coming that’s all I want, accuracy isn’t exactly these guys strong suit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

TWN wasnt calling for anything this morning, just a dusting last night. It flurried about 2cm from 3 am to 7:30.
Enough to mess with an early salt run to burn off the flurries from yesterday evening. At least the sun came out today...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> TWN wasnt calling for anything this morning, just a dusting last night. It flurried about 2cm from 3 am to 7:30.
> Enough to mess with an early salt run to burn off the flurries from yesterday evening. At least the sun came out today...


Ya we got the same thing up here, stayed north of my jobs in the south, but when I checked last night there was nothing on the radar or in the forecast.


----------



## SHAWZER

Very light dusting here , temp has warmed up a few degrees .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Gotta love how the Weather Network and the Weather Channel, show two completely different radar patterns.

Snowing here now, and the Weather Network shows it’s completely clear and going south of us, Whether Channel (I don’t know why it’s at a crawl) shows snow over us and coming right over us this afternoon.

I think we’re seeing that allot of these companies have employees sitting at home and just throwing up anything.

I’ve always admired the government run one though, where their last update is always at 3:30 in the afternoon and nothing till 6:30 the next morning.

I think we need a crushing recession to straighten things out.


----------



## blizzard13

Nobody wants to do their job anymore , I’m seeing it everywhere


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im still trying to get used to the gc weather radar since last year.
I used to be able to choose the radar station that I wanted to use and the 2 that I frequented had me pretty geared into what was happening and what was coming... I think now it almalgamates all the stations and runs an algorithm that isnt what is happening but what most likely could happen.... Ive been off more than on when I use it now...


----------



## SHAWZER

That radar is out again ........ what did you do to it ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> That radar is out again ........ what did you do to it ?


Works for me... or should I say its ON?


----------



## SHAWZER

Ok ..... thought maybe you were at Hooters .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Problem is they give you what's happened the last 3 hours, kinda like telling me a tornado has hit my house.

At least the WN gives you the next 6 hours, it's usually wrong, but I;m sure their busy with their Amazon cart.


----------



## SHAWZER

Almost every time I glance at the GC Radar it is offline . Cold weather and 80/90 don't work well together .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Forecast was 1-3 this morning and 1-3 this afternoon. This is from about the last 3 hours. Still coming down like crazy.
All afternoon the "current conditions" at the time keep saying light snow.
Crackhead weathermen.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Unique Landscaping said:


> Forecast was 1-3 this morning and 1-3 this afternoon. This is from about the last 3 hours. Still coming down like crazy.
> All afternoon the "current conditions" at the time keep saying light snow.
> Crackhead weathermen.
> View attachment 231841


You need to use a metric tape measure @SHAWZER wont be able to read that one.


----------



## BUFF

Unique Landscaping said:


> Forecast was 1-3 this morning and 1-3 this afternoon. This is from about the last 3 hours. Still coming down like crazy.
> All afternoon the "current conditions" at the time keep saying light snow.
> Crackhead weathermen.
> View attachment 231841


Black market south of the boarder tape measure eh....


----------



## SHAWZER

Old school tape measure ....... still have 1 or 2 kicking around .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Here, this one's bilingual.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Old school tape measure ....... still have 1 or 2 kicking around .


Actually just bought it at Princess Auto a couple weeks ago.:laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER

Unique Landscaping said:


> Here, this one's bilingual.
> View attachment 231849


Don't like that tape measure , it confuses me .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Don't like that tape measure , it confuses me .


I know I looked at it and didn't know if I should have ketchup with my fries or gravy


----------



## Unique Landscaping

And remember, it was our wonderful Prime Minister Pierre Trudeau and the Liberals who brought in the metric system, which is used by about 10% of the population


----------



## Mr.Markus

I almost flipped when my new snow tires registered as 560 on my tire pressure moniter. I was afraid to get out of the truck....


----------



## SHAWZER

Dusting of snow overnight , Wife can clean her own car off .


----------



## SilverPine

My sites ranged from 5-15cm throughout the city.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Scarborough MAYBE 3-5cm
Pickering/Ajax 15-25


----------



## DeVries

If we are going to get snow though, this is the stuff to get. Light and fluffy, I'll take 2 feet over 10cms of wet mashed potatoes.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> I know I looked at it and didn't know if I should have ketchup with my fries or gravy


Just go with catsup.


----------



## SHAWZER

Window observation ....... Snowing while the Sun is shining .


----------



## schrader

The squall settled on us this morning, 5-10cm of fluff so far


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Window observation ....... Snowing while the Sun is shining .


Solar snowing...same here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

8-10 cm it was done by midnight. 
Full push and salt and some fun pounding sand on driveways.


----------



## SHAWZER

The perfect snowfall ?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> 8-10 cm it was done by midnight.
> Full push and salt and some fun pounding sand on driveways.


Birthday snow? I might be off by a day


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yea.. tomorrow. Should get a dumping.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Yea.. tomorrow. Should get a dumping.


Depends when you have the party scheduled for


----------



## SHAWZER

Just solar here the last few hours . Nice Winter Day .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We've had a couple good squalls move through...rather see more sun.


----------



## UpNorthMowing

Going down to a balmy -31 (-24f) tonight. Oomkes would probably be wearing jean shorts and a hoodie with the sleeves cut off.


----------



## BUFF

UpNorthMowing said:


> Going down to a balmy -31 (-24f) tonight. Oomkes would probably be wearing jean shorts and a hoodie with the sleeves cut off.


With Hey Dudes.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Another cold night , cranking the wood stove before my nap .


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> With Hey Dudes.....


He hates on me but deep down I only he probably has a pair of hey dudes


----------



## Mountain Bob

m_ice said:


> He hates on me but deep down I only he probably has a pair of hey dudes


Somehow i envision him like Val Kilmer, in bunny slippers.


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Somehow i envision him like Val Kilmer, in bunny slippers.


But on the wrong feet...


----------



## SHAWZER

Hey , take it to the hey dudes thread .........


----------



## m_ice

SHAWZER said:


> Hey , take it to the hey dudes thread .........


Correction...its the slippers thread


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sqeaky snow this morning...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Sqeaky snow this morning...


That's your Chebbie power steering pump...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's your Chebbie power steering pump...


Thats how you know its loaded properly..


----------



## SHAWZER

Happy Birthday MM . Special cookies today ? Another Metric dusting here .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Happy Birthday MM . Special cookies today ? Another Metric dusting here .


-19° here, there was a frost sized flurry that covered everything, vancouvered it this morning, might just hang out and read a book today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Thats how you know its loaded properly..


Oh, down here we go by the "brites metric." If you're constantly getting flashed brites by oncoming traffic you're good...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> -19° here, there was a frost sized flurry that covered everything, vancouvered it this morning, might just hang out and read a book today.


It's your BD?

Almost caught up to me...hope you have a great one!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You could always catch up on the politics thread...


----------



## SHAWZER

CG Radar has been working 2 days in a row , must of got all the 80/90 oil drained out .


----------



## DeVries

It is and shows we are getting lake effect. I wouldn't mind a week with no snow to get some relocating done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> It is and shows we are getting lake effect. I wouldn't mind a week with no snow to get some relocating done.


Careful what you wish for, we went 2 weeks with no measurable snow...imperial or metric.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Careful what you wish for, we went 2 weeks with no measurable snow...imperial or metric.


Sounds like heaven...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh, down here we go by the "brites metric." If you're constantly getting flashed brites by oncoming traffic you're good...


It is cold enough... And if she didnt heat up the car its understandable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh, down here we go by the "brites metric." If you're constantly getting flashed brites by oncoming traffic you're good...


Amateur...we know we're loaded when planes start trying to land in front of us.


----------



## SHAWZER

Full Solar here , sunglasses mandatory . .


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Amateur...we know we're loaded when planes start trying to land in front of us.


That's do to all your foo foo jagoff lighting...

I thought you were going to say when you can **** hunt up in the trees...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's do to all your foo foo jagoff lighting...
> 
> I thought you were going to say when you can **** hunt up in the trees...


They're not out in the winter...


----------



## SHAWZER

Wonder if MM is napping or halfway through reading the GMC manual .......


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Wonder if MM is napping or halfway through reading the GMC manual .......


For some reason thought MM was more of a book on tape type of guy....


----------



## SHAWZER

No new Snow overnight but sure is blowing around the little bit we had over the last few days .


----------



## SHAWZER

Wood stove is really pulling hard and working good .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Wood stove is really pulling hard and working good .


Even I put an extra log on the fire.


----------



## SHAWZER

They did not get all the 80/90 out of the CG Radar ....... down again .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> They did not get all the 80/90 out of the CG Radar ....... down again .


Could it have gelled up?


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe ...... worked all day yesterday on someones b-day .........


----------



## SHAWZER

Roof rake time from the ground before another really cold few days ......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Roof rake time from the ground before another really cold few days ......


You couldn't get the wood stove hot enough to melt it off.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow missing us here to the North and South , hardly a flake .


----------



## DeVries

The winter you quit you get of easy


----------



## SHAWZER

I was per time so wanted snow and cold temps . 5 - 15 cm was perfect . Last few years has been low snow totals with a lot of above freezing temps . I was a old school plower wanting old school winters .


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , I do have it easy .......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Yes , I do have it easy .......


You've earned it. Enjoy the fires and sandwiches


----------



## SHAWZER

5cm here overnight , Sitting by the fire sipping on coffee .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No wonder you don't sleep.


----------



## SHAWZER

Next sleep is my mid morning nap ....... out of Fireball


----------



## SHAWZER

You up looking out the window ?


----------



## DeVries

5cms we were supposed to get must have gone north. Back to bed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> You up looking out the window ?


Vancovering again. Had enough of a skiff to do it all over again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Downtown Ada...home of Amway.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature is to be around -15c today , lots of wood will be sacrificed .......


----------



## schrader

The morning walk with the dog was more of a morning jog, brrr its cold.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just cleaned off the wifes suv ...... glad I do not have to pee outside .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Downtown Ada...home of Amway.
> 
> View attachment 232257


Are you in England, looks like you're on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you in England, looks like you're on the wrong side of the road.


Remi was driving..


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Downtown Ada...home of Amway.
> 
> View attachment 232257


Amway still a thing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Amway still a thing?


It is in Aduh...


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature is slowly rising ....... only -18c here now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

-24° here....


----------



## SHAWZER

More hot air near Georgian Bay ......... Right in Meaford


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> More hot air near Georgian Bay ......... Right in Meaford


You.... or is the fire that rip roaring???


----------



## SHAWZER

My fire does help out here in the country , but a lot of hot air in town .


----------



## SHAWZER

Another cold night before a 3 - 4 day warmup .


----------



## SHAWZER

Very light dusting overnight , few flakes in the air , -6c later .


----------



## SHAWZER

5cm of fluffy snow so far overnight , still snowing .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Wednesday/Thursday looks like another huge snowfall, they’ve updated it to 25 cm, that weatherforecast.com is pegging it at 40cm


----------



## DeVries

Calls are coming in about pile removals, these were the fence sitters from the storm 2 weeks ago who thought it will melt. 

Sorry, not this week, not sure where the next 40 will go either


----------



## SHAWZER

Plus temps tomorrow , that will turn anything gravel into ice rinks .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sanding is fun and profitable....









Follow me for More positive off the cusp remarks about encountering dangerous driving conditions.....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Well....... 
WN still calling up to 10cm Wednesday and up to 15cm Thursday.
WF.com downgraded, calling up to 14cm Wednesday, nothing Thursday.
So I guess we'll see when they update it tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Unique Landscaping said:


> WF.com downgraded, calling up to 14cm Wednesday, nothing Thursday.


Wells Fargo does weather?


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN says 5cm here on Wednesday , 2-4 cm on Thursday .


----------



## JCZ Inc

SHAWZER said:


> TWN says 5cm here on Wednesday , 2-4 cm on Thursday .


Saying 20cm on Wednesday, and 13cm Thursday for us with 50-70km winds… this is going to be a **** show with the rain Tuesday


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN has 10 - 15cm for us on Wednesday now , revolving dart board time .....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

They’ve changed it down here too, 1-3 in the morning, 5 afternoon, 10 Thursday.
WF.com is 13 Wednesday, nothing Thursday.


----------



## JCZ Inc

Still calling for 18cm here Wednesday, and 8 Thursday. The less we get Thursday the better…


----------



## DeVries

We have up to 25cms. Half of the storm 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cet

Checking out the new inventory.


----------



## cet

Try again


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Checking out the new inventory.


Youll fit right in if you post from your window at 3am and head out to clean off your wifes car while stoking the logs on the fire...


----------



## SHAWZER

You mean there are more of us out there ..... ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> You mean there are more of us out there ..... ?


You mean quitters or should I say retirees.


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> You mean there are more of us out there ..... ?


The average intelligence on PS just went up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You mean there are more of us out there ..... ?


Retired wood workers..?

See if it sounds familiar...

Looking out the window at 3 am wondering what you're doing up..

Stoking the fire cause you're up and seems like something you can do...

Clean off the wifes car so she can go to work comfortably, or push start on the spare set of keys for the remote start but not search her purse for her set in case you find something of yours there...

Take your kids dog for a walk, play, day, and post pictures or chalk drawings of said dog on pages where other like minded dog owners wil get a boost..

Put another log on the fire and try not to nap all day until the wife comes home again..

Check the weather multiple times a day even though it doesnt affect your plans at all....

Sandwhiches..


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you joining the club ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Are you joining the club ?


Too many members....


----------



## SHAWZER

You have to know the secret handshake and password ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You have to know the secret handshake and password ....


IN A PANDEMIC...!!!?


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> You have to know the secret handshake and password ....


Handshake: Pull My Finger
Password: Early Bird Special


----------



## SHAWZER

Close ......


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Youll fit right in if you post from your window at 3am and head out to clean off your wifes car while stoking the logs on the fire...


Cleaning the wife's car could only cost me money...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Looks like it’s been downgraded, (Toronto) WF.com, started early yesterday, now says 5 afternoon, 5 at night. WN is 1-4, 5, 1,3


----------



## SHAWZER

3c and light rain here , soon will be freezing mixture then snow . Still have us at 10cm


----------



## SHAWZER

Have been using a Weather site called Timeanddate on the computer for awhile now . Seems as accurate or a little better than some others . Just no Radar .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So it's a lot like weatherrock.com?


----------



## SHAWZER

Check it out , says they are from Norway .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Downgrading to less than 5 cm this afternoon from 15... That makes me happy...


----------



## DeVries

They dropped us a few cms as well. 

Probably up it this afternoon


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yup, got some wet flakes falling now....
Back to 5-10cm this aft...lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Amazing ...... GC Radar is still working !


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Amazing ...... GC Radar is still working !


Someone say Radar?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Amazing ...... GC Radar is still working !


They probably just put it on a loop, your probably seeing last Feruary's.


----------



## Triple L

Holy macro did it freeze up at 5am this morning


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Holy macro did it freeze up at 5am this morning


I was surprised no one was out...
It looked wet but was a sheen of ice at most of my places.


----------



## SHAWZER

2 - 3 cm on the deck railing so far .


----------



## blizzard13

2cm here and still calling for 10cm by midnight. No where near what they forecasted a couple days ago


----------



## JCZ Inc

blizzard13 said:


> 2cm here and still calling for 10cm by midnight. No where near what they forecasted a couple days ago


Same thing here. Calling for 11 by tomorrow morning, with an additional 4 by Friday morning


----------



## SHAWZER

8cm here so far ......


----------



## JCZ Inc

SHAWZER said:


> 8cm here so far ......


We've got maybe 3cm so far, been snowing since about 12:30. Rained from 10pm until it turned to snow


----------



## SHAWZER

12 - 15 cm here


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> 12 - 15 cm here


Easily that here..
Nice and heavy, still coming down.
My morning started at 2:30a I'm walking in the door now.
Looks like its gonna keep up all night.
Heading back out at 1am.
Did all my invoicing yesterday and I would say 80% of it was paid today..lol. Nice to know Im appreciated....


----------



## blizzard13

6-8cm here making for a easy push. Still coming down steady and calling for another 2-3cm by tomorrow night.

Salt working quick tonight , hopefully it holds up.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

*This is what I love about our government run weather site, they're gone by 3:30 in the afternoon, they don't update until 6:30-7:00 am only thing they get accurate is their paycheck.*

*Barely a cm here………*



*Forecast issued: 3:30 PM EST Wednesday 2 February 2022*

Tonight
-3°C
Periods of rain mixed with snow changing to snow this evening. Snowfall amount 5 to 10 cm. Wind becoming north 20 km/h gusting to 40 early this evening. Low minus 3. Wind chill minus 9 overnight.


----------



## SHAWZER

20 cm at my place , little less in town.


----------



## JCZ Inc

What a crap shoot. Ended up getting the 20cm they called for of wet heavy sludge. Quick power nap and back at er before the 10cm tonight…


----------



## SilverPine

"10cm"


----------



## DeVries

Ya, round 2 tonight. 

This storm just keep sucking moisture out of the gulf.


----------



## SHAWZER

Talking quick to 1 guy , said he was out for 12 hours again ...... all he said was " What a Sh#t Show " . I will try to get more details in the next few days .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Talking quick to 1 guy , said he was out for 12 hours again ...... all he said was " What a Sh#t Show " . I will try to get more details in the next few days .


I don't recall talking to you....


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess your memory is slowly fading ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like you guys 50 plus miles south of me will be on alert with your cookie tins again tonight . System looks large if you can believe the Radar .


----------



## DeVries

Its finally starting to leave the gulf.............


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Wow, fuel is getting expensive


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thought you folks got rid of pennies?


----------



## SHAWZER

Businesses round up ....... bent over again .


----------



## BUFF

Unique Landscaping said:


> Wow, fuel is getting expensive
> View attachment 233165


So $6.95 a gallon  
diesel in my area is aboot $3.00 <> gal and reg gas is $3.15<> gal


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> So $6.95 a gallon
> diesel in my area is aboot $3.00 <> gal and reg gas is $3.15<> gal


Don't go forgetting the exchange rate now, makes it so much more palatable....


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Don't go forgetting the exchange rate now, makes it so much more palatable....


To much metric math converting to gallons, not going to tackle exchange rate math...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> To much metric math converting to gallons, not going to tackle exchange rate math...


Exchange rate math (as a Canadian) is the most depressing of all the different math concentrations


----------



## cet

BUFF said:


> So $6.95 a gallon
> diesel in my area is aboot $3.00 <> gal and reg gas is $3.15<> gal


In US dollars that's $5.53 per US gallon.
Your gallon is smaller then ours.
In your money and your gallon size I paid $4.15 for gas today.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

You see, a small 138% difference.... palatable...... then factor in the exchange and it would cost roughly $5.33 per US gallon


----------



## blizzard13

Perfect night for clearing gravel driveways. Forgot that plowing is still somewhat enjoyable when there’s no rush for time and the conditions are right


----------



## SHAWZER

I do miss that part . Cold clear night pushing fluffy snow and nobody else around .


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> In US dollars that's $5.53 per US gallon.
> Your gallon is smaller then ours.
> In your money and your gallon size I paid $4.15 for gas today.


Remember the first time we met in person and drove to Buffalo. Was the dollar even or were we a bit hirer. It didn't seem legal buying snow equipment that cheap. My wife sends Grandview a Xmas card every year. Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Remember the first time we met in person and drove to Buffalo. Was the dollar even or were we a bit hirer. It didn't seem legal buying snow equipment that cheap. My wife sends Grandview a Xmas card every year. Lol.


Back when you guys though plowsite was a dating app...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Back when you guys though plowsite was a dating app...


Wait didn't we meet on here also. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Wait didn't we meet on here also. Lol


...and I ended up paying on the first date, wait a minute!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> ...and I ended up paying on the first date, wait a minute!


Alright this is getting weird.


----------



## DeVries

Stay out of downtown Toronto today. About 100 tractors showed up yesterday and lots more trucks coming today.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> Stay out of downtown Toronto today. About 100 tractors showed up yesterday and lots more trucks coming today.


I try to stay out of downtown Toronto every day


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> ...and I ended up paying on the first date, wait a minute!


Only the first date?


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> Remember the first time we met in person and drove to Buffalo. Was the dollar even or were we a bit hirer. It didn't seem legal buying snow equipment that cheap. My wife sends Grandview a Xmas card every year. Lol.


That was a long day.
I remember 50 cases of Fluid Film in the back of my truck.


----------



## SHAWZER

Full solar with -10c , nice old school winter day .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Full solar with -10c , nice old school winter day .


Ditto...even the temp.


----------



## SHAWZER

Aww , now they are just playing head games with us .......


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Full solar with -10c , nice old school winter day .


Like how old skool...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Like how old skool...?
> 
> View attachment 233283


Parking brake...Ol skul.!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Parking brake...Ol skul.!!!
> 
> View attachment 233285


Lapeertucky special right there...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Poor abused weather rock--


----------



## Hydromaster

Ok skul $10 master lock


----------



## Mr.Markus

At least he got the "ZER" off the door...lol


----------



## Mountain Bob

Looks like an old Hough gas loader.


----------



## SHAWZER

Massey Ferguson , 470 with a Perkins Diesel , wish I still had it .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Massey Ferguson , 470 with a Perkins Diesel , wish I still had it .


Ahhhh the memories of the nimble little minx...


----------



## SHAWZER

She was a lot like a good woman ....... keep her pointed in the right direction and she could do a lot for you .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> She was a lot like a good woman ....... keep her pointed in the right direction and she could do a lot for you .


Shes got the Jack..!!?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Ok skul $10 master lock
> View attachment 233287


Who would steal that fine jewel.


----------



## SHAWZER

Did not want anyone to steal the heater or cup holder .....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Ok skul $10 master lock
> View attachment 233287


Those don't fly in oHIo...


----------



## SHAWZER

They don't fly here either .......


----------



## Mountain Bob




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Everyone knows you need the $100 Masterlock...


----------



## SHAWZER

Sunny , cloudy , clear with flurries and daylight . They might be right today .....


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Sunny , cloudy , clear with flurries and daylight . They might be right today .....


Now you're learning...


----------



## SHAWZER

Sounds like a normal day here ......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I like my forecast better, 90% chance of drinking.


----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to be a dull -1c Day


----------



## SHAWZER

Little flurry action today , almost makes you think it is still Winter .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Little flurry action today , almost makes you think it is still Winter .


No flakes?


----------



## SHAWZER

There were a few ......


----------



## SHAWZER

2 cm of white stuff so far , yes I will clean off the wife's suv .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Mixed Precipitation . 2 words I still do not like .


----------



## SHAWZER

Calling for a little Snow , Freezing Rain , then Rain with 4c temps . Popcorn Day ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Calling for a little Snow , Freezing Rain , then Rain with 4c temps . Popcorn Day ?


So mixed precipitation then.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Calling for a little Snow , Freezing Rain , then Rain with 4c temps . Popcorn Day ?


Youre up late this morning....


----------



## SHAWZER

Been awake since 3:30 am ........ post too early , no one here to see it .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Moncton's got some snow...

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/v...headlines-these-days/sharevideo/6296395458001


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wasn't aware Moncton was in Ontario...


----------



## SHAWZER

Good that you know that , lots of people here do not .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Moncton's got some snow...
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/v...ines-these-days/sharevideo/6296395458001[/URL


http://I can remember back somewhere around 96-98 that the streets of Soo Ontario looked like that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wasn't aware Moncton was in Ontario...


Its not???!


----------



## SHAWZER

I like that they got the forecast wrong today . Lots of Sunshine so far .


----------



## SHAWZER

Few sandwiches outside in the sun today .


----------



## SHAWZER

Hello ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sandwiches in the moonlight?


----------



## SHAWZER

Nope , just looking out the window .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nobody here yet go back to bed..!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Nope , just looking out the window .


What is the weather rock telling you?


----------



## SHAWZER

It told me to go back to bed ............


----------



## SHAWZER

Can we get MJD to fix the Canadian Radar at 9am too ?


----------



## blizzard13

Using the break in weather to get equipment washed and greased. Went thru a crazy amount of salt for the two day storm last week 

I remember reading somewhere on WN that February is supposed to be mild and low snow?


----------



## SHAWZER

No matter what the forecast is we seem to be on the same up and down temperature pattern with a little snow mixed in on clear days .


----------



## SHAWZER

Bit of snow coming across Lake Huron , Timing will suck for Snowplowers and commuters . Temperature will make it a wet , sloppy mess .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Bit of snow coming across Lake Huron , Timing will suck for Snowplowers and commuters . Temperature will make it a wet , sloppy mess .


We already have the wet sloppy mess...sent it to meatchicken.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> We already have the wet sloppy mess...sent it to meatchicken.


All handled with no complaints here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Michigan sent over some big flakes this morning ......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Michigan sent over some big flakes this morning ......


Your welcome


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Michigan sent over some big flakes this morning ......


From the Westside?


----------



## SHAWZER

I think so ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Michigan sent over some big flakes this morning ......


Gretchen, Dana and Joycelyn?


----------



## SHAWZER

No , they could not get across the border .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> No , they could not get across the border .


Well ****


----------



## Unique Landscaping




----------



## SHAWZER

Got about 8cm of slop today , some has melted .


----------



## SHAWZER

Someone should make sure MM is awake and eating cookies .......





I am ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WAKE UP MM!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Up at midnight, nice little squall blasting through now that I have everything cleaned up and salted. Hopefully its short lived and I can do my weekend properties.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I did just hit the garage door opener for the salt shed, so yeah I need some cookies.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Someone should make sure MM is awake and eating cookies .......
> 
> I am ........


He's probably up potty training the puppy.


----------



## SHAWZER

Stopped snowing here now , Loader and Blower time .


----------



## SHAWZER

Getting some of that Sneaky - Don't Show Up on the Radar snow now . 5cm and still falling .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Getting some of that Sneaky - Don't Show Up on the Radar snow now . 5cm and still falling .


Thought MJD fixed the radar?


----------



## SHAWZER

They are working .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Showed some snow activity over GR earlier ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So it works for GR but not Kannuckia?


----------



## SHAWZER

Was the case this morning .

Maybe your snow was dirty , ours was sneaky ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Was the case this morning .
> 
> Maybe your snow was dirty , ours was sneaky ?


Lots of dirty things in GR


----------



## SHAWZER

Very nice cold , full solar Winter Day .


----------



## SHAWZER

-20c outside , let your Cookies thaw out a bit . Don't want to break a tooth ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

-23° I plow snow, why would you assume I have teeth?


----------



## DeVries

Good thing I sleep with 1 eye open, western part of our service are got a solid 10cms. 
E.C called for flurries.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They called for nothing, and radar showed nothing but about sunset last night it was coming down pretty good. Roads were a mess, just a trace but cold enough the residual salt wasnt working its way up through it..


----------



## SHAWZER

More Sneaky Snow ......


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> More Sneaky Snow ......


Well yeah... The bridge is open now...


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 5-8 cm fluffy snow overnight so far .


----------



## SHAWZER

Still snowing ......


----------



## blizzard13

Woke up to a nice surprise this morning… Thursday snow upgraded to 10-15cm. They were calling for 5cm last night.


----------



## SHAWZER

How much snow did you get ?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Looks like one of those forecasts that are going to move all over the place til it gets here. On the WN their changed it to 5-10 but Caledon it’s still 5. On the WF.com it’s the opposite.
Guess we’ll see.


----------



## blizzard13

Nothing here overnight. Relocating at a small site today before it all melts tomorrow and they change their mind lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing huge flakes here again now .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Snowing huge flakes here again now .


Gretch, Dana and Jocelyn?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Gretch, Dana and Jocelyn?


Huge Canadian flakes, we call them Trudeaus


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Huge Canadian flakes, we call them Trudeaus


Birds of a feather...they're all dictators.


----------



## SHAWZER

Should of said non Michigan Flakes .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Birds of a feather...they're all dictators.


Speaking of African swallows, where's BUFF been?

Somewhat cold outside


----------



## Mark Oomkes

He's bizzie but still alive.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Speaking of African swallows, where's BUFF been?
> 
> Somewhat cold outside


Cornering the walmart market...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Cornering the walmart market...


Figured pdog population control in Wyoming.

Little bit cloudy out


----------



## SHAWZER

Heard on the playground he was camping out in a Cat Loader.......


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Heard on the playground he was camping out in a Cat Loader.......


He forgot valentines day?


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure ...... they cannot expect something every year .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Heard on the playground he was camping out in a Cat Loader.......


Letting that hour meter roll...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Heard on the playground he was camping out in a Cat Loader.......


Down by the river?


----------



## SHAWZER

Cats like water , according to the new chevy truck commercials


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thursday is not looking fun...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Thursday is not looking fun...


Getting your colonoscopy?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Getting your colonoscopy?


Do you still get that...? There are less invasive safer ways to screen for colon cancer.. jeez read a little.
Not that theres anything wrong with it if you enjoy it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you still get that...? There are less invasive safer ways to screen for colon cancer.. jeez read a little.
> Not that theres anything wrong with it if you enjoy it.


Yeah but they're supposedly as accurate as a Covid test...


----------



## SHAWZER

Ajlawn1 said:


> Getting your colonoscopy?


Hey , take it to the butthead thread .....


----------



## SHAWZER

We are at 5 - 10cm Snow , maybe more Rain and Snow south of here ,


----------



## DeVries

You guys can have the snow, I hear from a source in Collingwood that your totals are low for the year.

I'm ok with all rain.


----------



## schrader

Are totals are low because winter didn’t start until January.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you still get that...? There are less invasive safer ways to screen for colon cancer.. jeez read a little.
> Not that theres anything wrong with it if you enjoy it.


It's not just for screening cancer, some people from south bend do it for pleasure.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Thursday is not looking fun...


I don't really see my Thursday being much different.


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> Are totals are low because winter didn't start until January.


Is that a question or is it "our", sorry couldn't let go.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you still get that...? There are less invasive safer ways to screen for colon cancer.. jeez read a little.
> Not that theres anything wrong with it if you enjoy it.


Almost as many false positives as a Covid test.

s
O
B

late and by quite a while, 
In my defense I was dealing with the USPS
Today,


----------



## SHAWZER

Tomorrow looks like a outdoor sandwich day if I can block the high winds somehow .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Tomorrow looks like a outdoor sandwich day if I can block the high winds somehow .


Tomorrow looks great.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I don't really see my Thursday being much different.


Colonoscopy...?!!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Colonoscopy...?!!


Taking my mom for acupuncture


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was told to try that for pain with my torn bicep.... went to a highly recommended chinese lady who wanted to add electricity zaps into it. 
Ok Im game for anything
She puts all the needles in, then attaches the wires and hooks them to the pulser which she precariously balanced on a stool beside me. 
It falls off and rips all the pins out sideways... 
People were right the pain from my torn bicep didnt hurt anymore


----------



## cet

Mom's 93 and willing to try anything to help with the pain.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My mom blames me for all her pain...


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature is rising steadily , should make the gravel snow covered road I live on into a ice rink .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Looks like they’ve really upped the totals in the GTA, TWN still calling 10cm, Environment Canada 10-20 and WF.com just under 30cm.
Another fun one.


----------



## SHAWZER

10c here now . Too windy to pee outside .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Looks like roller coaster weather is here.
Out cleaning my truck windows, hoping this melts allot of what’s here before the next big snow and for an early spring. Doesn’t look promising though


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> Mom's 93 and willing to try anything to help with the pain.


You might want to look into CBD oil, without the THC. I know a couple of people that use it and it helps.
You just have to research it yourself and see if it would be an option for her.
Not fun living with pain all the time, hope the acupuncture helps.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> 10c here now . Too windy to pee outside .


Even with the wind sometimes it swirls around


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature heading down , you could curl on my Driveway ........


----------



## m_ice

Mr.Markus said:


> I was told to try that for pain with my torn bicep.... went to a highly recommended chinese lady who wanted to add electricity zaps into it.
> Ok Im game for anything
> She puts all the needles in, then attaches the wires and hooks them to the pulser which she precariously balanced on a stool beside me.
> It falls off and rips all the pins out sideways...
> People were right the pain from my torn bicep didnt hurt anymore


More important question is did you get the happy ending?


----------



## blizzard13

Not looking forward to tomorrow night. If it’s anything like the last couple events they say it’ll end by 2am but it never does… Light flurries just enough so that you have to go back everywhere and do it all over again


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> You might want to look into CBD oil, without the THC. I know a couple of people that use it and it helps.
> You just have to research it yourself and see if it would be an option for her.
> Not fun living with pain all the time, hope the acupuncture helps.


She's already on that. She keeps up with the times.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN radar is very colourful this morning .....


The Canadian Radar too


----------



## schrader

The window is looking very wet this morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> TWN radar is very colourful this morning .....
> 
> The Canadian Radar too


It's diverse?

Radar is still blank here...


----------



## JCZ Inc

+7 here with a solid rain until 4pm before it switches over to snow. Calling for 15-30cm ugh, gonna be like pushing concrete out there..


----------



## DeVries

We were at 5-10 now 10-20. The systems edge looks to be moving east quicker than I thought. 
Either way, snow will be wet and heavy before it turns to concrete after midnight.


----------



## JCZ Inc

DeVries said:


> We were at 5-10 now 10-20. The systems edge looks to be moving east quicker than I thought.
> Either way, snow will be wet and heavy before it turns to concrete after midnight.


Yep, gonna have quite the cleanup to do afterwards into the weekend


----------



## SHAWZER

Deck is just turning white , don't think we will get much snow here tonight .


----------



## DeVries

Forecasts that are issued at 3:30 in the afternoon are useless after 6. 
Guess 5 is quitting time for E.C.


----------



## blizzard13

Been snowing steady since about 4pm here and accumulated to 3.5” so far. 

They have a couple cm forecasted for Friday night into Saturday morning which I’m reading on other forums may overachieve and we may get another 5cm. Let’s see

Stay safe out there everyone!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Deck is just turning white , don't think we will get much snow here tonight .


That's what I thought but after a late start it's starting to pile up.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

DeVries said:


> Forecasts that are issued at 3:30 in the afternoon are useless after 6.
> Guess 5 is quitting time for E.C.


That's what I was saying a few weeks ago, even huge storms they have a ton of people working at EC yet the last forecast is almost always 3:30. Here all the city workers start rolling into the yard at 2:30 to end at 3:30.
Govt is the only employer that have workers putting in 4 hours of work in an 8 hour day.
We'll, heading out for 12+ hours of plowing only to hear reports how our city crews are out working to exhaustion


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Forecasts that are issued at 3:30 in the afternoon are useless after 6.
> Guess 5 is quitting time for E.C.


Pfffft....forecasts are just plain worthless. At 8 last night they were saying around an inch when there was already 1.5. We have 2 down at least.


----------



## SHAWZER

8 10cm snow here with lots of drifting , we got off easy .


----------



## SilverPine

Toronto sure didn't. 21cm and still coming down hard.


----------



## SHAWZER

Might make people rethink the manditory snow tires for Ontario .......


----------



## blizzard13

We got about 15cm here and a lot of it came down between 12-4am. Just stopped snowing now but the winds blowing it around pretty good.

Long range forecast looks busy


----------



## cet

It does look nice...


----------



## scholzee

Not me but good luck to everyone stay on the pavement......Not sure they have a big enough wrecker LOL Buffalo NY


----------



## SHAWZER

After blowing my own 2 driveways I would say we got 15cm plus drifts .

Anyone else want to say how much snow they got last night ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> After blowing my own 2 driveways I would say we got 15cm plus drifts .
> 
> Anyone else want to say how much snow they got last night ?


I got 4 1/2" at my place a little more to south a little less to the north.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of sun today .... and can pee outside safely .


----------



## Mr.Markus

15-20cm some great drifts... Couple drives 4-5 ft all the way across some of them with thawed gravel...spent most if the day creating job security with grading and sweeping.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> 15-20cm some great drifts... Couple drives 4-5 ft all the way across some of them with thawed gravel...spent most if the day creating job security with grading and sweeping.


Hey, hey now... Keep it all one measurement system...


----------



## SilverPine

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey, hey now... Keep it all one measurement system...


120-155cm drifts


----------



## SilverPine

As a Canadian, even I'm having a hard time envisioning that amount of cm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> As a Canadian, even I'm having a hard time envisioning that amount of cm.


That's why we're bilingual...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SilverPine said:


> As a Canadian, even I'm having a hard time envisioning that amount of cm.


Just think of how many millimeters that is!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey, hey now... Keep it all one measurement system...


He's trying to mix catsup and gravy with his fries.


----------



## SHAWZER

I put 20 litres in a 5 gallon can and paid with Loonies and Toonies while wearing a toque today ...... Then I bbq a 1 lb steak ......


----------



## Mountain Bob

Toque-


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> Toque-
> View attachment 234428


Is that like a 10 gallon cowboy hat?


----------



## cet

My soon to be neighbour is building a new house across the street from me, I thought I would be nice this winter and plow his place.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Supposed to end around 4am eh????its a little dangerous out here right now...


----------



## SHAWZER

Which weather site was wrong this time ? All of them ?


----------



## SilverPine

Also "1-3" means 5-10 again.


----------



## SilverPine

White out, 5cm down, large drifting in areas, still lots to come. But ya.. 1-3cm


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> Supposed to end around 4am eh????its a little dangerous out here right now...


Visibility zero at times.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SilverPine said:


> White out, 5cm down, large drifting in areas, still lots to come. But ya.. 1-3cm


How many millimeters?


----------



## schrader

I feel like we missed the worse of this one again. Maybe 5cm here, its windy but not crazy windy. Looking at the forecast there is lots more winter in store for us yet.


----------



## JCZ Inc

Intense whiteouts here since 4am, pulled trucks off the road because you don't want to do this. Got the truck out thanks to the handy dandy winch. Be safe everybody, drift cleanup is gonna be wild after this.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hyway 21 closed at Port Elgin , Hyway 9 at Kincardin closed and lots of county roads too . Some counties south of me have pulled there plows off the roads .


----------



## JCZ Inc

JCZ Inc said:


> Intense whiteouts here since 4am, pulled trucks off the road because you don't want to do this. Got the truck out thanks to the handy dandy winch. Be safe everybody, drift cleanup is gonna be wild after this.
> 
> View attachment 234442





SHAWZER said:


> Hyway 21 closed at Port Elgin , Hyway 9 at Kincardin closed and lots of county roads too . Some counties south of me have pulled there plows off the roads .


They did here too. Don't think I've seen a whiteout this bad in my neck of the woods ever. This storm has been nothing but a headache for us..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Hyway 21 closed at Port Elgin , Hyway 9 at Kincardin closed and lots of county roads too . Some counties south of me have pulled there plows off the roads .


I've been up 21 to Kincardine right after they opened the road. The lady at the motel ask me how in the heck did you get here.


----------



## SHAWZER

124 south of Collingwood to Shelburne is closed too , Not surprised with this wind .


----------



## Ajlawn1

cet said:


> My soon to be neighbour is building a new house across the street from me, I thought I would be nice this winter and plow his place.
> View attachment 234440


He must run Metalpless...


----------



## cet

Parts of my driveway are bare and parts have over a foot. I left my plow on because they said it was going to be windy but that's an understatement.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes...in kilometers or miles per hour.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just cleared up here now but line of squalls heading south east rapidly .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Just cleared up here now but line of squalls heading south east rapidly .


Snowing sideways here now.


----------



## blizzard13

5-7cm here overnight. Blowing snow and poor visibility on the roads.

One of my guys got stuck on the shoulder of a gravel driveway. Luckily the sidewalk crew was headed his way and was able to pull him out with a recovery strap. Swears he wasn’t going too fast on the turn.

Sidewalk crew lead calls me after they pull him out telling me he sped away without even saying thanks after getting out. Lol some of these idiots I swear


----------



## SHAWZER

Going to blow out my driveways soon , still very windy but even higher winds forecasted for tomorrow .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im that guy thats out there clearing lots and driveways thinking " This is pretty bad they should close these roads." And a couple hours later someone tells me they closed the roads at like 5 am.


----------



## SHAWZER

Every road in Grey - Bruce counties were closed a while ago . Mainly to try to keep idiots going nowhere off the roads .......


----------



## SHAWZER

My neighbor said in pulled a very old guy out of a shallow ditch around 7 am . The old fart was going to buy a newspaper ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

You cant tell good from this picture but I have my spinner within about an inch of this customers garage door. Its straight uphill and dogleg to the left. At the top of the hill is an old farm wall of stone that runs the length of the driveway about 3 ft tall. Its acts like a snowfence , my plow wont wing it high enough the other way anymore. 
They have an upper parking area but she doesnt want to have to clean her car off.
i told her "good idea, you won't have to worry about that if its stuck in the garage for the rest of the winter....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Home for some lunch, shoveled the deck yesterday.... Need to find me a good stay at home retiree to do it today....

This sucks...


----------



## SHAWZER

Wind to change from the NW to SW overnight , maybe it will blow away .


Single stage blower ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> This sucks...


Is that better then "this is stupid"...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Single stage blower ?


I was thinking shop vac


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Every road in Grey - Bruce counties were closed a while ago . Mainly to try to keep idiots going nowhere off the roads .......


I've snowmobiled over there, they really get it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes we do .......


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Went out and cleaned a couple places, not to bad around here in the tighter areas, in the open it’s a mess, so waiting til tonight to clean up so I can go back tomorrow and wonder if I was even there.


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> Home for some lunch, shoveled the deck yesterday.... Need to find me a good stay at home retiree to do it today....
> 
> This sucks...
> 
> View attachment 234490
> View attachment 234492
> View attachment 234494


Maybe you need to hire @SHAWZER

He might even back a fresh batch of cookies and have ice in the freezer for your rye on the rocks when you get home.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Maybe you need to hire @SHAWZER
> 
> He might even back a fresh batch of cookies and have ice in the freezer for your rye on the rocks when you get home.


I have one of those... They are not as cheap as they sound and the conversation can go off the rails rather quickly..


----------



## SHAWZER

4c and sunshine later today , outdoor sandwich day ?


----------



## schrader

It might blow away in the wind again.


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> It might blow away in the wind again.


I was going to drop some dead trees today, I think I'll wait until tomorrow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wind gusts up to 100 kph mid afternoon , rethinking my outdoor activities ....


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> Wind gusts up to 100 kph mid afternoon , rethinking my outdoor activities ....


Getting a kite?


----------



## SHAWZER

Only if I can tie it to the MIL ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> I was going to drop some dead trees today, I think I'll wait until tomorrow.


Insert phile clucking chicken video.


----------



## SHAWZER

Chunky chicken veggie stew on the woodstove ......


----------



## SHAWZER

Wind was blowing right inside my shop overhead door , try again on a warm Tuesday .


----------



## SHAWZER

More roads closed around here because of accidents and or poor visibility . Can not fix stupid people .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Wind was blowing right inside my shop overhead door , try again on a warm Tuesday .


See you next tuesday!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

On your freshly cleaned deck ?


Or you driving up here ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not freshly but better than it was....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> More roads closed around here because of accidents and or poor visibility . Can not fix stupid people .


MM out driving around again.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not sure , Tuesday I think ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice to see the Opp out doing radar at 3:30am. Wait is this the radar out thread?
Hope they get some of the yahoos

Almost t-boned a whole heard of deer pretty much the same spot I hit one of a herd a few years back. Brakes work... was not fully loaded this time.
Yesterday I was touching up the seniors apartments draging out spots and putting them at the end pile, hit the pile the first time and these 2 little girls come flying out the top of it. They made quite the impressive fort out of it. Glad I wasnt using the loader or it could of been pretty bad, I remember we had a safety film on this when we were in grade school.
+3° some drifting drives to check today maybe clean out some drains in anticipation of the big thaw rain tonight. Thats my day so far...


----------



## SHAWZER

Eating cold pizza , sipping on coffee , watching sports high lights on tv beside the glowing wood stove .

Every so often I look out the window to see how much more snow has melted .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Eating cold pizza , sipping on coffee , watching sports high lights on tv beside the glowing wood stove .
> 
> Every so often I look out the window to see how much more snow has melted .


Ahhhh watching those hillbillies from Ann Arbor...

Should fill today's talk shows...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I havent turned on the tv yet this winter, what am I doing wrong..?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ahhhh watching those hillbillies from Ann Arbor...
> 
> Should fill today's talk shows...


I heard something about that but it really didn't interest me


----------



## By-The-Lake

Was out Saturday checking on some commercial properties and plowing a couple of resis that called regarding drifting. Was actually a nice day. Sunny, warm and no pressures. Anyway ended up having a chat with a couple of neighboring Karens that didn't appreciate my work. One was the neighbor across the road from one of my clients. She didn't want me pushing the snow across the road onto her front lawn (no where near her driveway which is located on another street) which I was doing as my client only has 2-3" easement between the sidewalk and the road. I listened to her concerns of how the salted snow was killing her lawn and how the previous contractor had damaged her irrigation. I think this area of her property is likely a city easement anyway as there is no sidewalk there. She gets quite a bit of snow there anyway from the city plow as they come around a curve in the road and I would be surprised if the plow damaged anything as the plow would be on an upward angle to clear the curb but what can you do. Anyway I will have to try to angle the snow against the curb on my clients side on a busy street and hope for the best. I feel a bit bad for my client as she is a nice older lady who shouldn't be shovelling herself but I will have to tell her she will have to find another company next year and she will have the same issues again unless she can find a company that snowblows. The second Karen was a bit worse as she was the next door neighbor to my client. Her concern was that she felt she was getting more snow in her driveway from the city plow due to my work for her neighbor. I cut her short told her I was busy and to talk to her neighbor. Nice neighbors!


----------



## Hydromaster

Unfortunately Karen one is right.
in most places it’s illegal to push snow across a road and also to deposit snow onto somebody else’s property.

An easement means somebody gets access or access to across your property or access to some feature on your property, it doesn’t mean you do not own the property..


----------



## By-The-Lake

I know which is why I heard her out but it is a bit unfortunate for the neighbor who has no place to put the snow. And its not an uncommon practice with more reasonable neighbors.


----------



## Hydromaster

By-The-Lake said:


> I know which is why I heard her out but it is a bit unfortunate for the neighbor who has no place to put the snow. And its not an uncommon practice with more reasonable neighbors.


Yes,
I agree.
Just say'en.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just push the snow where ever you can on both sides of her driveway , pushing across the road is a definite No .


----------



## By-The-Lake

It was more an social commentary on my disappointment peoples pettiness and lack of human compassion. Like the folks who call bylaw enforcement about skating rinks, tree houses and last week I noticed an article about someone complaining that their neighbor had a commercial vehicle parked in their driveway and which now they can't. The person was an employee and it was just more convenient to bring the vehicle home than to drive into work to get the vehicle and it wasn't a huge vehicle it was just a pickup or van.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Yes I will be doing that but I still need to push the snow onto the road because if I do the traditional bank on either side of the driveway (it will be blocking the sidewalk which is also a no-no. Just a no win situation.


----------



## Mr.Markus

By-The-Lake said:


> It was more an social commentary on my disappointment peoples pettiness and lack of human compassion. Like the folks who call bylaw enforcement about skating rinks, tree houses and last week I noticed an article about someone complaining that their neighbor had a commercial vehicle parked in their driveway and which now they can't. The person was an employee and it was just more convenient to bring the vehicle home than to drive into work to get the vehicle and it wasn't a huge vehicle it was just a pickup or van.


I read that article as well, neighbours have complicated dynamics. It was a mini van with a logo,and the bylaw is seldom enforced. It is completely complaint driven. Someone ticked someone off.
But tit for tat it escalates where the guy builds a ugly garage or covers the van at night with a $6 Cdn tire pink tarp. If my neighbour took to complaining about my truck there are worse things I could legally do that they would have to endure.
I might be the society that your social commentary is about...lol.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Maybe but if your neighbor drove this truck I am not sure what you could do to beat it. I would personally be afraid to inflate the situation.


----------



## Mr.Markus

By-The-Lake said:


> Maybe but if your neighbor drove this truck I am not sure what you could do to beat it. I would personally be afraid to inflate the situation.
> View attachment 234646


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Actually it’s not illegal to to push snow across the street, it’s illegal to leave snow on the street.
I’ve been to court twice, once 30 years ago by a cop as I was plowing and the other about 8 years ago by a Toronto bylaw officer after I’d plowed, both times it was thrown out.
The homeowner/commercial doesn’t own a certain amount of feet from the curb, the city does.
As long as you push the snow up and over onto the boulevard and leave none on the street it’s perfectly legal. Problem is you can only do it so many times and it starts encroaching on the road, then your at fault.
Even so, nowadays people will complain about anything, if their polite I listen, if not I just drive away.


----------



## By-The-Lake

@Unique Landscaping thanks for sharing that is definitely good to know but I will probably just avoid the situation so I don't waste my time in court.

@Mr.Markus you had to go there. I guess you could always call the Ottawa police to let them know the truck was part of the protest and they donated to the cause.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

By-The-Lake said:


> @Unique Landscaping thanks for sharing that is definitely good to know but I will probably just avoid the situation so I don't waste my time in court.
> 
> I understand exactly where your coming from, it certainly isn't worth the headache, if it was on going I would have dropped mine.


I had one this summer where kid came over at 7:20 in the morning and complained, he said he was going to call bylaw about me starting so early, I told him to go ahead.
The homeowner emailed me that night about the complaint he was getting and if I could start at 10, I just explained to him that unfortunately he was the first one on the route, and if I start later, then I'm cutting grass at 6 o'clock at night and then people are complaining I'm cutting grass when they're having diner, I just told him but there was nothing I could do, and if it was a problem he could look someone else, no hard feelings. He emailed me back and said don't worry about it.
But if you think it will be a recurring headache it just isn't worth it, hate to lose a job and in your situation you just don't have any other choice of where to put the snow.


----------



## Hydromaster

It’s illegal to push snow across the street because you remove the salt/cinders that was put down by the city, state,municipality government yada yada yada.

You also change the road, going from snow pack to a slick spot snow-covered road uncovered snow covered.
Also you can’t deposit snow in the ditch on either side of the road the ditch isn’t a place for you to deposit your snow the snow is supposed to stay on the property owners property.

I went through this with the mayors and the chief of police.

maybe not in Canada , but the road in front of my property is an easement by the county it goes across my property, my property line is out in the middle of the road. And I still can’t leave snow anywhere in the right of way, from In the ditch to in the other ditch.


----------



## BUFF

Unique Landscaping said:


> Actually it's not illegal to to push snow across the street, it's illegal to leave snow on the street.
> I've been to court twice, once 30 years ago by a cop as I was plowing and the other about 8 years ago by a Toronto bylaw officer after I'd plowed, both times it was thrown out.
> The homeowner/commercial doesn't own a certain amount of feet from the curb, the city does.
> As long as you push the snow up and over onto the boulevard and leave none on the street it's perfectly legal. Problem is you can only do it so many times and it starts encroaching on the road, then your at fault.
> Even so, nowadays people will complain about anything, if their polite I listen, if not I just drive away.


Found when dealing with Karen's they really appreciate it when you give your name... Something aboot Dave Snyder really puts them at ease...


----------



## SHAWZER

Under the Ontario Highway Traffic Act it is illegal to shovel , blow or plow snow out onto or across a roadway . How the by-law , police and judges enforce this law is any ones guess .


----------



## SHAWZER

Chance of a little snow then Freezing rain turning to rain on its way up to 9c today .

Mother nature is off her meds again .........


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain ...... Looking for my rubber boots with the hole in them .


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> Rain ...... Looking for my rubber boots with the hole in them .


Reminds me, of two things, 
1. I'm going to replace my Carhart's this week with Redwing or brute
2. I should've posted this in the boot thread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Rain ...... Looking for my rubber boots with the hole in them .


Don't all boots have at least one hole?


----------



## SHAWZER

1 of mine does ......


----------



## SHAWZER

No longer have to get license plate stickers for cars and personal use light duty trucks in Ontario . Refunds will be sent in the mail .


----------



## SilverPine

Now calling for 5-10 for Friday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> No longer have to get license plate stickers for cars and personal use light duty trucks in Ontario . Refunds will be sent in the mail .


Is it cause they all got confiscated for protesting..?


----------



## SHAWZER

Pre Election shenanagans ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Personal vehicles..expect the business renewals to go up to punish the truckers.


----------



## SHAWZER

Forget the rubber boots , get out the skates .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Forget the rubber boots , get out the skates .


Is it freezing up there already or are you talking tonight into tomorow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain turned the snow on gravel surfaces to ice .


There was freezing rain in some areas .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Kept hearing all day 15-25 mm of rain and +9, looks like it’s over here before 11, then 9°, then dropping, so I guess we’ll see if the wind dries it up or we do get out our skates.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Forget the rubber boots , get out the skates .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 234814


She has that Dutch look
... "Hill !!!" On a flat creek.


----------



## SHAWZER

Few fluffy flakes this morning to cover up the ice .


----------



## schrader

Absolute skating rink here, took the dog for a morning shuffle and nearly took a header several times.


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> Absolute skating rink here, took the dog for a morning shuffle and nearly took a header several times.


Wear your golf shoes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Wear your golf shoes.


Next youll be using a reversed 7 iron as a cane.
Sneaky snow here just appeared as Im out salting not on radar then it was...


----------



## SHAWZER

3 cm snow here and coming down fairly hard now .


----------



## cet

Nothing in the forecast and it's been snowing for an hour now.


----------



## SilverPine

cet said:


> Nothing in the forecast and it's been snowing for an hour now.


Surprised?


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> Surprised?


Not for the last few years.


----------



## SHAWZER

6 cm here and still lightly snowing .


----------



## SHAWZER

Quit snowing and some sunshine now .........


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Quit snowing and some sunshine now .........


Mulch rejoicing?


----------



## SHAWZER

Not really ,but I can shovel my deck and stairs now .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Not really ,but I can shovel my deck and stairs now .


Have the warden do that... it help keep there bums high and tight. Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

I think that ship sailed a while ago .........


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> I think that ship sailed a while ago .........


Sorry for your loss.....


----------



## SHAWZER

I will gladly shovel the deck and most mornings clean off her suv before she heads to work . 2 of my 4 daily jobs . :laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER

Had to salt my pressure treated deck and stairs again after shoveling . This is the most times ever salting on wood .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Another dusting of snow last night , seems to be a lot pf those this winter .


----------



## schrader

Another weather advisory for 5cm of snow tomorrow yet nothing for the flash freeze and 60k winds we had yesterday?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Going to have to install a sail on my truck, good thing I’ve started to go to battery operated equipment. Now if I could just convert my truck :gmctruck:


----------



## Unique Landscaping

We'll ya got me, still calling 10 cm but the radar it looks like it's mostly going south,







guess we'll see when we wake up tomorrow.


----------



## SHAWZER

It changed from south to a late snow for here


----------



## Ajlawn1

Watch the sneaky tail...


----------



## SHAWZER

Couple of inches - 5 cm here so far


----------



## JCZ Inc

Called for 6-8cm… we have *maybe* 2-2.5cm lol. Nice little salt run on a Friday. I’ll take it


----------



## blizzard13

2cm here at 4am and I was happy 

Started coming down steady around 7am and is supposed to continue until 11am. I could see it accumulate to the 8cm they forecasted. Just need to work on the timing…


----------



## SHAWZER

15cm here now and still snowing


----------



## schrader

Starting dumping down pretty good around 7 this morning, close to 10 cm here


----------



## scholzee

About 15 cm here Buffalo Ny and still coming down.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Maybe have 5 cm in Scarborough, when I went out this morning I thought I was just going to salt so put on my running shoes, obviously that was a big mistake


----------



## SHAWZER

Just under 20 cm in my Driveways ....... still lightly snowing .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Watch the sneaky tail...


It's still snowing in mid Michigan.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's still snowing in mid Michigan.


Off the Huron? Nice tail coming down the lake right now, luckily West of here...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Off the Huron? Nice tail coming down the lake right now, luckily West of here...


I would say so, the wind is out of the north. Heavy snow, light snow and sum sun then repeat.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would say so, the wind is out of the north. *Heavy snow, light snow and sum sun then repeat.*


So.... She's in a mood eh


----------



## DeVries

10cms of fluff. And it's sunny out. Could have salted it


----------



## SHAWZER

Has not stopped snowing here since 4am .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Has not stopped snowing here since 4am .


You should go to the wife's work and brush her car off


----------



## SHAWZER

I could but would be arrested . She works inside a controlled Army - Tank Range Base.


----------



## cet

A nice crisp clear morning. Last night would have been one of the rare nice nights for plowing


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I could but would be arrested . She works inside a controlled Army - Tank Range Base.


Now thats a Warden.. in case we were ever in doubt who wore the pants.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have called her that a few times ........ she does not see the humour in it .


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing here again .


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like a decent day temperature wise but calling for strong winds again .


----------



## Mr.Markus

So I went down last night with "snow showers" forecast for 3am, get up forecast for 5am back to sleep, forecast for 7am, take the dogs out, forecast for 1pm... I think our government Weather site is dabbling in torture by keeping me awake and using sleep deprivation techniques...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like a decent day temperature wise but calling for strong winds again .


Yesterday's weather here


----------



## SHAWZER

Window Weather Report ....... Snow Gobbing here now


Its heading Southeast .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Window Weather Report ....... Snow Gobbing here now
> 
> Its heading Southeast .


WWR's are the most accurate


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> WWR's are the most accurate


They are quite regional tho...


----------



## SHAWZER

You should see the snow soon


----------



## cet

It's snowing here hard at the moment.


----------



## SHAWZER

Anyone wake up MM ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> WWR's are the most accurate


Unless they're from the NWS.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Unless they're from the NWS.


Don't think they have windows


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Don't think they have windows


They dont


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

LapeerLandscape said:


> They dont
> View attachment 236312


Maybe someone can paint a pupil on it for hilarity / irony


----------



## Mr.Markus

The sun is taking care of the pavement, blowing pretty hard in the boonies. Very brief squall, maybe 10 minutes... Following a Tolias truck around, seems a little off route.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Maybe someone can paint a pupil on it for hilarity / irony


A bloodshot pupil...!


----------



## SHAWZER

Or eye - eyes closed . See Nothing .........


----------



## SHAWZER

Cold tonight ...... -15 - 20c


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> The sun is taking care of the pavement, blowing pretty hard in the boonies. Very brief squall, maybe 10 minutes... Following a Tolias truck around, seems a little off route.


They do the Lowes here and they're terrible.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Quite the squalls running through here now...


----------



## SilverPine

cet said:


> They do the Lowes here and they're terrible.


They have a pretty odd tractor set up too.


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> They have a pretty odd tractor set up too.


I saw only 1 tractor with a bucket on the front and a pull plow on the back.


----------



## SilverPine

Thats the one. I was watching them use it. Very inefficient for that lot.


----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to be a nice day at -6c with some sunshine .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Suppose to be a nice day at -6c with some sunshine .


-19 when I got up. I'll give it a couple of hours before I go get the dogs for their daily walk.


----------



## SHAWZER

Definitely sunglasses day today


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Definitely sunglasses day today


Future looking bright?


----------



## SHAWZER

Full Solar , I can only be so bright ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Line of Squalls coming across Southern Ontario soon .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Line of Squalls coming across Southern Ontario soon .


It didn't come from this side of the border.


----------



## SHAWZER

Coming from the West across Lake Huron , must be sneaky snow .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Coming from the West across Lake Huron , must be sneaky snow .


----------



## SHAWZER

Another dull day with a few flurries . Sunday is 12c with rain , hope they are wrong on that forecast .


----------



## schrader

Me too I hope is 14c with rain


----------



## SHAWZER

I do not like the 15 - 20 degree temperature swings . Stay around 0c until the end of March and then warm up until next December .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I do not like the 15 - 20 degree temperature swings . Stay around 0c until the end of March and then warm up until next December .


You don't like mud, then frozen, then mud, then frozen, then pothole after pothole?

This weather is good for maple syrup...are you anti-maple syrup? What kind of a Canadian are you?


----------



## SHAWZER

I have 12 - 1 litre jugs , good for awhile .


----------



## SHAWZER

Top up your cookie tins , little snow coming through this afternoon


----------



## Mr.Markus

-1cm, its only a couple tea biscuits worth...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Up over an inch and a 1/2 now might have to stop at the gas station for some cookies...


----------



## SHAWZER

Someone ate all the tea biscuits ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Up over an inch and a 1/2 now might have to stop at the gas station for some cookies...


So about 6 cm.


----------



## SHAWZER

Don't be angry with your dog .........


----------



## SHAWZER

Only about 3cm here so far .


----------



## blizzard13

Less than a cm around here. System moving south and shows a small band passing thru in the next hour.

Full sun tomorrow - something to look forward to


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , suppose to be -9c with lots of sun today .


----------



## SHAWZER

Gas prices went up 7 - 12 cents a litre overnight . Lowest here is 1.599 per litre for regular .


----------



## BUFF




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice day for some blowing


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Was -4 at 4am now it’s -12


----------



## Unique Landscaping




----------



## SHAWZER

Weather Rock is exposed ........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Weather Rock is exposed ........
> View attachment 236970


Must still be windy there I don't see any yellow snow


----------



## SHAWZER

1.649 for Regular Gas here this afternoon ......


----------



## SHAWZER

LapeerLandscape said:


> Must still be windy there I don't see any yellow snow


There is some just outside my shop door ........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> There is some just outside my shop door ........


It will draw flies in the summer


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nice day for some blowing


Nevermind


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> It will draw flies in the summer


Hopefully better than @SHAWZER


----------



## SHAWZER

No crayons or markers today ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Hopefully better than @SHAWZER
> 
> View attachment 236978


Looks like a cross between a lady bug, a spider and ant eater.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like a cross between a lady bug, a spider and ant eater.


Meaford beetle....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Meaford beetle....


I was thinking it may have been a drawing of SHAWZER


----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to be another mainly sunny day with -1c temps .


----------



## SHAWZER

Regular gas is a little over 2 bucks a litre in Metro Vancouver .


----------



## schrader

I’m sure we will be paying that by summer


----------



## SilverPine

The gas station I frequent in newmarket ran out of gas yesterday. Diesel at the petro in Bradford has been out since Wednesday.


----------



## SilverPine

More worried if there is a shortage more so than the price. Need to fast track that on site fuel tank I keep debating.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I noticed about a week ago a couple of gas stations in Scarborough/Pickering area we’re closed, don’t really know what’s going on but just seems a few.
I think I just might’ve seen a few because of the big rush the last few days of reported big increases.
But you do know, their more than happy to raise prices, but when it’s over they’ll be slow as molasses to bring it down, they’ll raise it 50%, then give us back 20%.


----------



## blizzard13

From what I’ve gathered - on site fuel tanks don’t guarantee a cheaper fuel price unless you’re buying volume. If anything it was a couple cents more than at the pump. Add a couple cents if you’re renting the tank. Only benefit I saw was crews saving time not having to go to the gas station.

It would make sense to own the tank so you have the option of shopping around for fuel. All depends on your situation and the sales guy you get…


----------



## Ajlawn1

And @Mr.Markus was just making fun of my fuel tanks not too long ago...


----------



## m_ice

blizzard13 said:


> From what I've gathered - on site fuel tanks don't guarantee a cheaper fuel price unless you're buying volume. If anything it was a couple cents more than at the pump. Add a couple cents if you're renting the tank. Only benefit I saw was crews saving time not having to go to the gas station.
> 
> It would make sense to own the tank so you have the option of shopping around for fuel. All depends on your situation and the sales guy you get…


I'm not sure if we are classified as bulk but it's cheaper than at the pump for our tanks


----------



## m_ice

I meant to say high volume


----------



## SilverPine

blizzard13 said:


> From what I've gathered - on site fuel tanks don't guarantee a cheaper fuel price unless you're buying volume. If anything it was a couple cents more than at the pump. Add a couple cents if you're renting the tank. Only benefit I saw was crews saving time not having to go to the gas station.
> 
> It would make sense to own the tank so you have the option of shopping around for fuel. All depends on your situation and the sales guy you get…


I was quoted .07/L off because we use petro pass. It's not so much the price, it's having reserve if things take a big turn.

And having the guys fill up at the shop instead of them spending 15 min a day per crew at the gas station to get snacks and check their lottos would be enough savings alone.


----------



## m_ice

SilverPine said:


> I was quoted .07/L off because we use petro pass. It's not so much the price, it's having reserve is things take a big turn.
> 
> And having the guys fill up at the shop instead of them spending 15 min a day per crew at the gas station to get snacks and check their lottos would be enough savings alone.


I agree with time saved...and you know every time the crews go to service stations they go in 1 at a time and jack off more of your time.


----------



## SilverPine

And you always have that one guy that has to smoke and make everyone wait. And another guy "quickly" running to McDonald's for a coffee.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> I was quoted .07/L off because we use petro pass. It's not so much the price, it's having reserve if things take a big turn.
> 
> And having the guys fill up at the shop instead of them spending 15 min a day per crew at the gas station to get snacks and check their lottos would be enough savings alone.


Ill have you know I won $80 last week...


----------



## SilverPine

I lose so often I even get excited at the free plays.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> And @Mr.Markus was just making fun of my fuel tanks not too long ago...


You should have filled them right away


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Bulk tank or not your guys are still stopping at the store for chips, soda and jerky. It might save some time but won’t completely stop it.


----------



## m_ice

LapeerLandscape said:


> Bulk tank or not your guys are still stopping at the store for chips, soda and jerky. It might save some time but won't completely stop it.


Trucks are GPS...rarely do they stop, bathroom breaks usually.


----------



## Mr.Markus

When I was younger working in the city I had a boss that paid for the trip in to the first site for all employees. The trip home only the driver. All equip was fueled on the way home so it was ready in the morning. It solved alot of problems, no doddling at the store (guys wanted to go home if they doddled it was their time) and everyone wanted to drive. It was an incentive to keep licenses clean and up to date.
I still dont know whether it was legal with the labour board.


----------



## SHAWZER

Still saying 12 - 13c tomorrow with some rain . 0c Monday with 5cm snow .

Another mixed up winter ........


----------



## SilverPine

Don't forget a bit of wind.


----------



## SHAWZER

Already 10c here at 4:45 am and very windy .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Weather rock still in place? 

Mine moved a few inches.


----------



## Mr.Markus

A


Mark Oomkes said:


> Weather rock still in place?
> 
> Mine moved a few inches.


Nevermind


----------



## cet

12 to 2 public skating on my driveway.


----------



## SHAWZER

With this wind you don't even have to skate , just stand there and go .......

5 - 10 cm snow forecast for tomorrow


----------



## SilverPine

5mm of freezing rain called for here. I'd take the snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

All of it disappeared for us -1mm freezing drizzle tonight and 1cm snow tomorrow.
Sunning now, it was supposed to rain all day starting early this morning never happened and the wind isn't bad either...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Although some idiot updated the radar again and the controls cover my map so I need to relearn that as time well spent....


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weather rock still in place?
> 
> Mine moved a few inches.


My weather rock is not a swinger . Has not moved since a dropped it there with a 350 JD Excavator.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weather rock still in place?
> 
> Mine moved a few inches.


Need one from oot west, they seem to do good against wind


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Although some idiot updated the radar again and the controls cover my map so I need to relearn that as time well spent....
> View attachment 237300


Did they really fix and update the radar or are they just trying to make us think they did ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature has been dropping steadily since about 11am , No rain here .


----------



## blizzard13

When the new guy takes curb to curb a little too serious and starts relocating piles with the wide out…


----------



## LapeerLandscape

blizzard13 said:


> When the new guy takes curb to curb a little too serious and starts relocating piles with the wide out…


Looks like a Boss weld


----------



## JD Dave

blizzard13 said:


> When the new guy takes curb to curb a little too serious and starts relocating piles with the wide out…


I honestly don't think it was your guy. Looks like there was no penetration in that weld.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah, i could break it alot less clean than that ...


----------



## blizzard13

The other side looks the same so definitely some bad welds. Pic won’t show it but its off centre a wee bit and pushed into the frame 

it’s fixed now and I’m glad I spotted it. Mixed bag forecasted for tomorrow morning


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar is colourful , even some of that nasty pink .


----------



## SHAWZER

Just started snowing here 10 minutes ago .


----------



## blizzard13

started coming down as rain but changed over to freezing here now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Regular gas here is 1.829 per litre .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Regular gas here is 1.829 per litre .


It won't be long before they start pricing it by the cup here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cheaper to buy budweiser soon and have a reason not to drive.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> It won't be long before they start pricing it by the cup here.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Probably will be putting fingerprint and iris scanners at fuel pumps soon.


----------



## cet

Diesel is $1.979 in newmarket.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Diesel was 206.9 in Port Perry last night.


----------



## SHAWZER

About 8cm of heavy , wet snow here so far .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> About 8cm of heavy , wet snow here so far .


We have nothing yet. Forecast was 2-4 this morning and 5 this afternoon.


----------



## schrader

It’s like a full on blizzard here now.


----------



## SHAWZER

15cm covering the ice in my driveway .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> 15cm covering the ice in my driveway .


At least you have traction now...


----------



## Mr.Markus

It blew here this afternoon probably a cm or 2 just a salt run. For a 3rd time today after the ice this morning and the the thaw rain at noon.


----------



## SHAWZER

If we can believe the radars , shows some lines of snow heading through Southern Ontario now .


----------



## blizzard13

We had a quick burst of snow around midnight drop about 1cm here. That combined with the wet pavement and temperature drop made it real slick in some areas 

a lot of guys sleeping in it looks like


----------



## cet

Rice Group is adding a 23% fuel surcharge to all their trucking starting Monday.


----------



## SilverPine

More scared of the way fuel is going than I ever was of covid.
Hoping this is only a short term issue but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## SilverPine

A couple cm in Richmond Hill. Yesterday's salt didn't hold up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SilverPine said:


> More scared of the way fuel is going than I ever was of covid.
> Hoping this is only a short term issue but I'm not going to hold my breath.


You can thank our idiot in chief.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Patchy, 2cm-5cm depending where on the route I am. Salted my 2 first ones and it melted off quite nicely was making too good a time so bladed the rest then salt.
Very slick under it, wet pavement from yesterday flash froze.


----------



## SilverPine

Mark Oomkes said:


> You can thank our idiot in chief.


Mine or yours?


----------



## SHAWZER

Still a few flurries drifting around


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Still a few flurries drifting around


No flakes?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> No flakes?


They are in the coffee shops--------------


----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to be a decent day , 2 - 3 c with some Sun .


----------



## SHAWZER

Regular Gas is 1.99 per litre here


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Regular Gas is 1.99 per litre here


I've been going to the same job site for a month. I did some calcs, its costing me just short of $5 / day more today in gas than it did when I started. That's a couple sandwiches...


----------



## cet

Anyone know how much you can tow with a Honda Civic? I wondering if I can pull my landscape trailer with it.


----------



## BUFF

cet said:


> Anyone know how much you can tow with a Honda Civic? I wondering if I can pull my landscape trailer with it.


Just need a proper hitch and toe mirrors.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing here , started 1 hour ago


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Regular Gas is 1.99 per litre here


paid 1.999 for diesel today in case it snows tomorrow...
Supposed to drip down15¢ a litre overnight..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> paid 1.999 for diesel today in case it snows tomorrow...
> Supposed to drip 15¢ a litre overnight..


Is that a lot?


----------



## SHAWZER

$9 bucks for our gallon


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> $9 bucks for our gallon


Just to get it straight, your gallon is bigger, your tonne is bigger, but your dollar is smaller?


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes ... Yes ... and Yes


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> paid 1.999 for diesel today in case it snows tomorrow...
> Supposed to drip down15¢ a litre overnight..


You could have come to Newmarket, it was $2.199 this morning.


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Yes ... Yes ... and Yes


I've heard things about people with small dollars...


----------



## SHAWZER

We play with big balls ?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Scarborough/Durham area diesel is all 224.9, I’d hate to be buying oil to heat the house now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> You could have come to Newmarket, it was $2.199 this morning.


I don't have a passport..


----------



## Mr.Markus

_The shell I always use, Ive been using for 25 years. They always have the best price even though they are full serve. I buy enough fuel from hem that they always give me a christmas present, the odd dutch windmill cookies or expired family sized potato chips...lol. _


----------



## Mountain Bob

Unique Landscaping said:


> Scarborough/Durham area diesel is all 224.9, I'd hate to be buying oil to heat the house now.


Well---home heating oil--
5.79 a gallon yesterday in Concord, NH


----------



## blizzard13

Dusting here for now and still coming down a bit. Should stop soon and start back up for a forecasted 1-3cm this evening


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , radar shows there should be a little snow today in South Southern Ontario .


----------



## SHAWZER

When I see a little fresh snow I get a craving for Dutch Windmill cookies .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> When I see a little fresh snow I get a craving for Dutch Windmill cookies .


I could go for some fresh warm cinnamon rolls.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I could go for some fresh warm cinnamon rolls.


You know we have a random food thread.


----------



## SHAWZER

Fresh warm cinnamon rolls while plowing and salting snow .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> You know we have a random food thread.


It's SHAWZER's fault


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Fresh warm cinnamon rolls while plowing and salting snow .


I shoveled and salted sidewalks, already back home. Wasn't bad at all maybe 3 to 4 cm.

had to edit, my conversion was off


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Yes , radar shows there should be a little snow today in South Southern Ontario .


Is South Southern Ontario east or west of the equator?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is South Southern Ontario east or west of the equator?


It's just an extension of northern Ohio


----------



## DeVries

Was going to head up to Collingwood for some skiing this weekend. May have to leave a day later.

5-12 cm's in the for guess now. Nothing like covering a wide range so that your right


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Was going to head up to Collingwood for some skiing this weekend. May have to leave a day later.
> 
> 5-12 cm's in the for guess now. Nothing like covering a wide range so that your right


The weather service I won't be renewing my subscription to has been doing similar. Forecast for today is 0-1".

Thanks...I can guess that.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is South Southern Ontario east or west of the equator?


Northeast .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

_Its been going all day here, treated parking lots are holding well full push and salt. Untreated gravel drives are 8 cm and Im giving my best sales pitches for spring grading... Job security.

_


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you using the new Snowplowers font ?


----------



## DeVries

Its the same way his plow is leaning into the soft gravel


----------



## SHAWZER

I _Think I like this better _


----------



## SHAWZER

Is Bigger better ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

XO


SHAWZER said:


> Is Bigger better ?


I wouldn't know


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Are you using the new Snowplowers font ?


My phone is having issues with my big thumbs, that or Im trying to conjure up @Fourteen Contracting Inc. with the italic font, havent seen him on in a few days hope his headquarters didnt get snowed in...


----------



## SHAWZER

The dusting we had early this morning and a few flurries today have all melted .


Sandwich Window Observation .......


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> The dusting we had early this morning and a few flurries today have all melted .
> 
> Sandwich Window Observation .Morning?


The 3.5" I had in my driveway was gone by noon with no help from me...


----------



## cet

It was snowing when I got up at 6:30am and hasn't stopped yet. Anything that was black is still black but the gravel has 3".


----------



## SHAWZER

3cm snow overnight . Flurries with chance of Snow Squalls today .


----------



## DeVries

Everything here is glare ice. So much for 10 cms


----------



## SHAWZER

Squall just left here heading Southeast ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of Sun here and very windy .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Lots of Sun here and very windy .


Same


----------



## SHAWZER

30 to 80 miles South of me are still getting Squalled on ........


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Same


Same, except I believe now the last tail squall is whipping through at the moment...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same, except I believe now the last tail squall is whipping through at the moment...


I like a good tail squall.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I like a good tail squall.


Whipping though?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Whipping though


Even better


----------



## SHAWZER

Highway #21 North and South of Port Elgin is closed . Other people playing demo derby on various roads .


----------



## SHAWZER

Just a light dusting here overnight . Radar shows some Michigan Flakes heading this way later today .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Just a light dusting here overnight . Radar shows some Michigan Flakes heading this way later today .


The flakes left here about an hour ago. They'll be making a brief appearance in Meatchicken before heading your way. Only about 1/2-3/4" but maybe they'll pick up some moisture over the lake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The flakes left here about an hour ago. They'll be making a brief appearance in Meatchicken before heading your way. Only about 1/2-3/4" but maybe they'll pick up some moisture over the lake.


No


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Just a light dusting here overnight . Radar shows some Michigan Flakes heading this way later today .


When I'm done with them you can have them


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> When I'm done with them you can have them


Sloppy seconds...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Few flurries look like they will miss here . Some people farther South might not be happy .


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like today is the start of March Daytime Mud Season


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still -7° here, little bit of freezing fog ..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Still -7° here, little bit of freezing fog ..
> View attachment 238558


You run out of cookies.


----------



## SHAWZER

Did not get as warm as they called for ........ lightly snowing now .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Did not get as warm as they called for ........ lightly snowing now .


The days not over yet, still hope.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Did not get as warm as they called for ........ lightly snowing now .


Warmer here than they guessed.


----------



## DeVries

Port Mc Nichol. Snows all the time here


----------



## Mr.Markus

Morning started at -8° we ended up as high as +10°. Might have to keep myself out of the mower dealer...


----------



## SHAWZER

DeVries said:


> Port Mc Nichol. Snows all the time here
> View attachment 238690


Worked there years ago ....... very easy to get into trouble around there .


----------



## SHAWZER

Deck is white here again .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Worked there years ago ....... very easy to get into trouble around there .


Lots of liquor stores..?
Fight clubs?


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha yup , and a few more ways .


----------



## SHAWZER

Winter is trying to stick around ...... 2cm overnight .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Forcasted for 7-8 cm today now.... WTH.
We'll see what sticks...


----------



## SHAWZER

What kind of cookies go with Sneaky Snow ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> What kind of cookies go with Sneaky Snow ?


Homemade chocolate chip because they sneak right into my belly


----------



## blizzard13

1-3cm forecasted for the morning and another 1-3cm in the afternoon.

Coming down steady all morning and we have about 2cm on untreated


----------



## SHAWZER

2016 JD 244K , 3098 hrs for sale in Brantford . Ontario .

Kijiji Ad # 1605673846 posted 10 minutes ago . $72,500.00

Snow and rain is missing us here .


----------



## SHAWZER

Looking at the Radar , some guys might be busy eating Chocolate Chip Cookies .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Looking at the Radar , some guys might be busy eating Chocolate Chip Cookies .


Cookies are sold out in Erin...


----------



## SHAWZER

Could be the last plow of this Winter .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Could be the last plow of this Winter .


Looks like it could be, although right now they're guessing at some cold weather the first week of April...as usual.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Could be the last plow of this Winter .


Bah! You've Forgotten everything already...


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow is all going to melt in the next week ...... might as well stay that way .

I plowed 1 time March 6th a Winter ago . Some guys salt and sand after a few flakes .


----------



## SHAWZER

How many times did you plow in March last winter ?


----------



## SHAWZER

My records show I did not plow snow at all in March 2020 .

We are suppose to be in the Snowbelt ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We have had good plow able snow in April before, but we get inches not centimeters.


----------



## SHAWZER

We have had a few Storms in April , 10 to 30 cm ..... just not in a few years .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Elnino years like the one we're in?


----------



## SHAWZER

Last 1 for me was April 15 - 16th 2018 . Nasty 30cm snowstorm


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Last 1 for me was April 15 - 16th 2018 . Nasty 30cm snowstorm


----------



## DeVries

2021 April 18th we got around 15 cms.


----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to be 12c with sun today ..... time to bring out the Canadian 25 piece patio set


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Suppose to be 12c with sun today ..... time to bring out the Canadian 25 piece patio set


1 chair and a case of sandwiches?

Or is it a cooler with a built in seat and a case of sandwiches?


----------



## Mr.Markus

That temp is sure taking a funny way to get there. 0° at 3am and its -3° now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> That temp is sure taking a funny way to get there. 0° at 3am and its -3° now.


You just need to move the sunrise at a different time then it won't be so cold. Or it will be colder. Whichever.

You know...the whole daylight savings scam thing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fog is creating black ice everywhere..


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Got word when fertilizer comes out it’s going to go up between 40% and 60%.

Also heard shipping containers could be increasing $1,000 a week until the conflict in the Ukraine is over.


----------



## EWSplow

Unique Landscaping said:


> Also heard shipping containers could be increasing $1,000 a week until the conflict in the Ukraine is over.


Take it to @Fourteen Contracting Inc. world headquarters thread.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

EWSplow said:


> Take it to @Fourteen Contracting Inc. world headquarters thread.


I was locked out for not paying my $2,500 annual fee


----------



## cet

You can't take your eyes off this guy. I guess it was hot today.


----------



## SHAWZER

25 piece patio set worked good today ..... even got a little face sun - wind burn .


----------



## SHAWZER

9c now and overnight , 17c today . Won't be any snow left here.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Sill only +1 here.


----------



## SHAWZER

We hit the forecasted 17c with on and off sun . 

Patio Set did not last long .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly raining here now , help wash some dirt off my truck .

Radar shows it as Snow , it is wrong ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Not enough rain to even wet the deck . No rain , no snow , no wind , no sun . 

At least it is Friday .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Not enough rain to even wet the deck . No rain , no snow , no wind , no sun .
> 
> At least it is Friday .


You must be parched...


----------



## SHAWZER

I always keep hydrated 1 way or another ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Today is Mother Natures free truck wash and rubber boot day .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Today is Mother Natures free truck wash and rubber boot day .


Is that the metric conversion for mud day


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that the metric conversion for mud day


In Meaford its date night...


----------



## SHAWZER

You might be surprised what goes on around here sometimes ..... :laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER

About 1 km of potholed gravel road before I am driving on rough paved side road . My truck never looks clean this time of year .


----------



## SHAWZER

Window observation - Sure looks like Spring


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Window observation - Sure looks like Spring


You slept in.


----------



## SHAWZER

I wish , waited until almost daylight for observation ........


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> About 1 km of potholed gravel road before I am driving on rough paved side road . My truck never looks clean this time of year .


In-laws driveway is 1.125 miles long and cuts through 2hay fields that are used for winter pasture. Each hay field has a center pivot and the end guns on both hit sections of the driveway. Between snow melt, cow sit in the winter and irrigation water from the pivots in the summer it's a rare occasion vehicles are clean.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Window observation - Sure looks like Spring


You need a telescope.... Maybe the Hubble...

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...ld-bring-freezing-rain-to-ontario-by-mid-week


----------



## SHAWZER

My generator is full of fuel , waiting for a Spring rain storm .


----------



## DeVries

Some salt left, wouldn't mind getting rid of it so I have more room for plow storage.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN shows the Freezing Rain Storm on Wednesday centering around Elora - Erin . Maybe MM is in tight with Mother Nature .


----------



## Mr.Markus

No I just complain alot to the execs who make the weather and they dont like it.


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess the squeaky wheel usually gets the grease ...... or the freezing rain .


----------



## SHAWZER

So what is worse in the oncoming storm , head , body or tail ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar is colourfull , I like blue better than pink presipitation .


----------



## SHAWZER

Just scrolled down on the radar , system starts way out in the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## DeVries

All our big storms this winter have been that way, gulf of mexico into quebec.


----------



## SHAWZER

Light freezing rain here now


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Light freezing rain here now


We just have a very cold rain here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Still 0c here but the freezing rain has quit .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Still 0c here but the freezing rain has quit .


So it's keeping up?


----------



## SHAWZER

Bit of salt on my deck ....... yes


----------



## schrader

Some ice pellets here this morning other than that the storm was a bust.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice today , 10c with some sun


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Nice today , 10c with some sun


What are you sleeping to noon now...?


----------



## SHAWZER

You miss reading my early morning posts ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You miss reading my early morning posts ?


I was worried....you are old.


----------



## SHAWZER

Thanks for your concern. You stuck at home while your wife is food shopping with your truck ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No im at the diner while she food shops...


----------



## SHAWZER

Did you tell her no more cookies because winter is over ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Did you tell her no more cookies because winter is over ?


Says who..?


----------



## SHAWZER

So she got you the large bag from Bulk Barn ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> So she got you the large bag from Bulk Barn ?


Thats bottom shelf, we're definitely costco....


----------



## SHAWZER

Dark with light rain outside ......... go back to sleep .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Dark with light rain outside ......... go back to sleep .


If it was light with rain at that time, I'd be getting concerned.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> If it was light with rain at that time, I'd be getting concerned.


Meteor shower.?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Meteor shower.?


That would hurt...


----------



## SHAWZER

Light with light rain outside ........ go back to sleep .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How does that differ from "dark rain"?

Or is heavy rain composed of 3 hydrogen atoms?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> How does that differ from "dark rain"?
> 
> Or is heavy rain composed of 3 hydrogen atoms?


I think you're thinking black rain with Michael Douglas and Andi Garcia .


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> How does that differ from "dark rain"?
> 
> Or is heavy rain composed of 3 hydrogen atoms?


You are thinking way too much for a Friday .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I think you're thinking black rain with Michael Douglas and Andi Garcia .


No, actually it's an episode from Hogan's Heroes. The Germans were transporting heavy water for their atomic program. I don't remember all the details but it was hilarious as usual.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, actually it's an episode from Hogan's Heroes. The Germans were transporting heavy water for their atomic program. I don't remember all the details but it was hilarious as usual.


The youth potion one....I remember it...lol 
Crap!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> You are thinking way too much for a Friday .......


He's so slow he's still on Thursday


----------



## SHAWZER

I think everyone has figured out that it is Friday .........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I think everyone has figured out that it is Friday .........


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> The youth potion one....I remember it...lol
> Crap!


I'm not sure I can remember what I had for breakfast last week.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like some areas are in for a plowable event Sunday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not on this thread....I heard it was over!


----------



## Mr.Markus

We're gwtting snow showers right now nothing sticking though..+1°


----------



## SHAWZER

Sunshine here


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Not on this thread....I heard it was over!


You believe everything you read on Plowsite ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> You believe everything you read on Plowsite ?


I dont believe the sun is shining in Meaford


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You believe everything you read on Plowsite ?


Yes...until disproven by another post..
All for sale equip is new never used, everybody checked their connections, its not the ground. And everybody has plowed for years but needs help on pricing...etc.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes...until disproven by another post..
> All for sale equip is new never used, everybody checked their connections, its not the ground. And everybody has plowed for years but needs help on pricing...etc.


Fact check please...


----------



## SHAWZER

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont believe the sun is shining in Meaford


Its not now .....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> All for sale equip is new never used,


Fire engine red rattle cans are cheap...


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing here in the daylight .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks worse in person


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

I have improved on my drawing skills ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I have improved on my drawing skills ?


Much clearer than the original...


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like a decent deal to me . 2003 3rd valve , 5499 hrs , Pembroke , Ontario . 55,000.00 Ground is white here .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 240196


A little damage adds up quick.


----------



## SHAWZER

3-4 cm of snow on my patio deck , still lightly snowing .


----------



## SHAWZER

No cookies were consumed while making the above post .......


----------



## SHAWZER

511 says highway 21 is closed from Kincardine to Port Elgin .


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

*Heard from a few people who hit my wifes car . Guy called today and said he did it. Saves me from knocking on his door and see what happens .*


----------



## Mr.Markus

How many people hit it?


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> How many people hit it?


It would have probably never been hit if only his wife drove it...


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> *Saves me from knocking on his door and see what happens .*


Oh boy here we go...


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> *Heard from a few people who hit my wifes car . Guy called today and said he did it. Saves me from knocking on his door and see what happens .*


It sucks that he didn't just admit it in the first place without having to find out he was busted.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> How many people hit it?


If it's like my ex wife I'd say a lot.


----------



## SHAWZER

You guys are funny . Sun shining here now


----------



## SHAWZER

Calling for 15c on Thursday , wild up and down temps .


----------



## DeVries

minus 10 and snow here. 

Can see the back wall of the salt bin. Don't want to buy more until October. Lets hope this is it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Couple cm at my place, but all my lots are dry and clean. Almost put the blade back on when I saw what was in my driveway...
Very spotty unpredictable squalls yesterday and last night.


----------



## SHAWZER

Over the last 2 days we have got 15 - 20 cm plus drifts


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow Porn ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Over the last 2 days we have got 15 - 20 cm plus drifts


Not possible..it was over last week.!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 240268
> 
> Snow Porn ......


I hear there are some people that get their wife to shovel that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> I hear there are some people that get their wife to shovel that.


I got her an electric snowblower...


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing here again ....... LE Squalls


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Asking ........ is Winter over ? :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Asking ........ is Winter over ? :laughing:


Yes... that was the last one before the next one.


----------



## SHAWZER

Blower worked excellent all winter for my 2 driveways , near the top of my list for paint this summer . To me , looking straight ahead is the only way to operate .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Blower worked excellent all winter for my 2 driveways , near the top of my list for paint this summer . To me , looking straight ahead is the only way to operate .
> View attachment 240366


Did you make enough loonies with it this year to buy a gallon of paint.


----------



## SHAWZER

Have 2 gallons already here from a Komatsu Loader that never got painted .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Have 2 gallons already here from a Komatsu Loader that never got painted .


Is that gonna be enough...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Chance of some Freezing Rain on Wednesday morning . You " want to get rid of some more salt " guys might get your wish .


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of Sunshine so far today


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Lots of Sunshine so far today


Same here but still cold


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Ajlawn1

Your monitor must feel like a runway model today...


----------



## SHAWZER

I try to give it time to cool down ......


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN is still saying some freezing rain - ice pellets tomorrow morning . 
The thing is there is nothing we can do about it .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Your monitor must feel like a runway model today...


The one he's taking pictures of or the one standing behind him...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Rough crowd ...... if you don't like what I post don't look .


----------



## SHAWZER

That's a nasty but colourfull looking storm heading our way coming across Lake Huron .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> That's a nasty but colourfull looking storm heading our way coming across Lake Huron .


I got out the 128 color box of crayons.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I got out the 128 color box of crayons.


Chewed ends.....?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Chewed ends.....?


How else do you sharpen them?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Chewed ends.....?


So he can pooh out a rainbow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its how old guys like him flex their MP money...


----------



## SHAWZER

Light Snow here now


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Light Snow here now


Its not ad bad as the radar lets on...
Just s frosting of ice pellets, rain and snow...presalt held up so far and it looks like its past me.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wet rain that freezes here now ......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Wet rain that freezes here now ......


Been there done that.


----------



## DeVries

We had one crew installing landscape lighting and another one salting at the same site today. Weird weather, and still not as warm as the forecast had promised.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature is rising quick . Good thing or there would be a lot more ice out there. Had to staddle the crown on the gravel road last night to get home .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Temperature is rising quick . Good thing or there would be a lot more ice out there. Had to staddle the crown on the gravel road last night to get home .


It's 7 am and we are currently at our high for the day at 57 with falling temps throughout the day. So you could have that to look forward to and it's very breezy.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's 7 am and we are currently at our high for the day at 57 with falling temps throughout the day. So you could have that to look forward to and it's very breezy.


Take it to the unknown location weather thread fella...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's 7 am and we are currently at our high for the day at 57 with falling temps throughout the day. So you could have that to look forward to and it's very breezy.


Apparently the cold front has gone through...it was 55° and felt rather balmy at 530. Now the wind has a very cold feel to it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Temperature is rising quick . Good thing or there would be a lot more ice out there. Had to staddle the crown on the gravel road last night to get home .


Is this how you saddle the crown


----------



## Mark Oomkes

When I made that last post 27 minutes ago it was 50°...now it's 41°.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> When I made that last post 27 minutes ago it was 50°...now it's 41°.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not a good day for whizzing outside ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Not a good day for whizzing outside ........


Use this to assist in which direction to whizz


----------



## DeVries

Warm though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I always thought 19° was a bit chilly.


----------



## SHAWZER

Put your Metric Tinfoil hat on ........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Put your Metric Tinfoil hat on ........


Mine blew away


----------



## SHAWZER

Found it , my neighbour was wearing it .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Mine blew away


You aren't using the HD tinfoil?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You aren't using the HD tinfoil?


2 spensive


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> 2 spensive


Don't use so much....


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing here


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 240702


Frost....?


----------



## SHAWZER

Light dusting of Snow ....... you had sandwiches for lunch ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No changing sweeper brushes this afternoon and getting prices on mowers.
The 72" is getting up there in hours, 3500 and the standon although its been decent it doesnt cut as well as I like. Ive been considering a scag for a couple years, maybe a Wright. Heard something good about exmark but he price is MP money.
Lack of shows makes it hard to compare side by side...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Tigger has shaft drive to the deck...we'll see how it works out. Bought a 61".


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Turf Tigger has shaft drive to the deck...we'll see how it works out. Bought a 61".


Turf tiger for the win.
Belts suk


----------



## DeVries

What Lawnsite no longer around? Come on man


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> What Lawnsite no longer around? Come on man


Take it to the rant thread fella!


----------



## Hydromaster

DeVries said:


> What Lawnsite no longer around? Come on man


I'm told it's called networking..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> What Lawnsite no longer around? Come on man


PS If you take a look at the Joisey or Minniesoda threads, they talk about anything and everything, including mowers. And even snow once in awhile.


----------



## SHAWZER

My grass is covered with snow .........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> I'm told it's called networking..


I dont like any kind of working.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> My grass is covered with snow .........


It was a frost....call your mower a blower for the next month..its over.


----------



## SHAWZER

You been looking into the Hubble Telescope ?


----------



## SHAWZER

I shoveled 2cm of frost off of my patio deck today .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> What Lawnsite no longer around? Come on man


Before I posted I tried to login..couldnt remember my password and gave up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> I shoveled 2cm of frost off of my patio deck today .......


How many cookies did it take you


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> No changing sweeper brushes this afternoon and getting prices on mowers.
> The 72" is getting up there in hours, 3500 and the standon although its been decent it doesnt cut as well as I like. Ive been considering a scag for a couple years, maybe a Wright. Heard something good about exmark but he price is MP money.
> Lack of shows makes it hard to compare side by side...


I think you have a few employees you've been keeping from us. You might have more equipment then PPM.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its hard to motivate employees (so I hear)
Every now and then when I feel unmotivated I buy something new and everything takes off again.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Its hard to motivate employees (so I hear)
> Every now and then when I feel unmotivated I buy something new and everything takes off again.


Going to need a different way to get motivated.....


----------



## cet

You sound like my wife but it never has anything to do with work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> You sound like my wife but it never has anything to do with work.


Nevermind


----------



## SHAWZER

LapeerLandscape said:


> How many cookies did it take you


Sandwiches are the choice when shoveling frost off a deck .


----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to get up to 5c today with some Sun . 2 - 4 cm of Frosty Snow tonight


----------



## DeVries

Everything comes back Monday, salters will be removed as well.

It'll probably snow by next Friday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Everything comes back Monday, salters will be removed as well.
> 
> It'll probably snow by next Friday.


You have more faith than I do.

1 loader came back Thursday for unloading some trees and ledge stone. Bobcat might come back, we'll see though.

Thought about pulling the controller and light bar off my truck, figured that would definitely make it snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

When I kept a few Loaders in town , April 15th is the earliest I brought them home . Usually the beginning of May .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> When I kept a few Loaders in town , April 15th is the earliest I brought them home . Usually the beginning of May .


My snow contracts went from Oct 1st to June 1st. Only a couple times I plow before contact dates and the year I got it if plowing we had Snow on June 22nd.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> My snow contracts went from Oct 1st to June 1st. Only a couple times I plow before contact dates and the year I got it if plowing we had Snow on June 22nd.


Thought Id seen that before but in Ontario it just turned out to be dandelion seeds...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Thought Id seen that before but in Ontario it just turned out to be dandelion seeds...


Cottonwood trees by my house.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Cottonwood trees by my house.


Theyre pretty poplar here too....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wow


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Cottonwood trees by my house.


Seen areas with so mulch cotton caught up on brush,etc.... it looked like a few head of sheep blew up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im just a little pyro at heart but I find this video very satisfying...


----------



## SHAWZER

Update on suv repair , body shop estimate $4, 331.88 .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Update on suv repair , body shop estimate $4, 331.88 .


What...?! You didnt take it to the cops BIL??!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Nope , 30 years ago .... yes


----------



## SHAWZER

Light Frosty Snow falling here now .........


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing here yet, back to sleep.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its frosting...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Snow here .......


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Snow here .......


Nothing here and hoping it's over.


----------



## SHAWZER

Spring is here ...... ?

Heard that somewhere .........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Spring is here ...... ?
> 
> Heard that somewhere .........


Frosting by you?


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , light frost this morning .


----------



## SHAWZER

Think my Weather Rock is saying it is Spring


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Think my Weather Rock is saying it is Spring


Waiting for spring...the cap's still on.


----------



## DeVries

I see you still like the mass produced beer or is that your day beer. Some day I should stop by with a craft brew and you can taste what real beer is like


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure , sounds good .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

As


SHAWZER said:


> Think my Weather Rock is saying it is Spring


 is that Rolling Rock beer


----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to be a decent day up to 12c , Little rain later in the afternoon .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Suppose to be a decent day up to 12c , Little rain later in the afternoon .


Slept in.!!?


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure ..... just heading for my morning nap .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Sure ..... just heading for my morning nap .


Dont you have a loader to paint.


----------



## SHAWZER

Blower is on my list to be painted .


----------



## SHAWZER

Will Komatsu paint stick to a John Deere Loader ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Taking Snow tires off my truck tomorrow and told the wife to Not buy any more cookies ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

That spring look in the mirror during daylight does that to me too...


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow tires off , let the frosting begin .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Snow tires off , let the frosting begin .


I'm putting my plow back on.


----------



## SHAWZER

I knew taking off my snow tires would stir up Mother Nature .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> I knew taking off my snow tires would stir up Mother Nature .


Their salting in Erin because of you :hammerhead:


----------



## SHAWZER

Good ....... I should get a cut of the profits .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Good ....... I should get a cut of the profits .


Someone needs to get more cookies


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife is going shopping tomorrow ..........


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Wife is going shopping tomorrow ..........


In the escape? 
What was the final estimate?


----------



## SHAWZER

In the Escape . Estimate $4,331.88


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> In the Escape . Estimate $4,331.88


Too bad you couldn't get a cheque for the cop's estimate and use the difference to buy sandwiches.


----------



## SHAWZER

Got a bigger sandwich platter ......


----------



## SHAWZER

Chance of a little Frost tonight .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Chance of a little Frost tonight .


Plowable frost?


----------



## SHAWZER

All inquiries go to @Mr.Markus .........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> All inquiries go to @Mr.Markus .........


So you're blaming him even though you took your snow tyres oof?


----------



## SHAWZER

No , the blame is all on me .

I only do big window observations .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> All inquiries go to @Mr.Markus .........


They won't get answered today, trying to get 2 clean ups and mulchings done for Saturday property showings without creating a mess and that little ice pellet thing this afternoon was fun to be out in...
This old guy is whooped...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jagooff lights for the Rtv showed up though....


----------



## SHAWZER

No Frost here ........ yet .


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing here now ........


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN says it is only Snowing around Erin now . MM might be munching on cookies .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im in Puslinch working today, i hope its not snowing in Erin. I dont know where to get cookies out here. Who needs 7 acres out here. Coming soon, nice country lot, $3m..


----------



## DeVries

Ice pellets of and on here. 

Markus, how do you sweep with the sweeper on your rtv. Do you have a high speed option on that thing?
Mines a 2017 and it just turns to slow to make it work properly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do you have the manual throttle? It does sweep slower but it still sweeps. The front mounts pto units I have have alot more power. I think they also changed it for this unit now to a pto cause they got the same feedback. Its not my favorite for sweeping but if Im doing both debris pick up mulching and sweeping in one go i use it.


----------



## DeVries

Yup I got manual throttle. It's my own fault I should have researched it better before purchasing it.


----------



## SilverPine

I got quoted like 10k to add the hight flow to my rtv. Didn't know the broom worked without it.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Frosty . Will help clean the dirt off my truck when it melts .


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Jagooff lights for the Rtv showed up though....
> View attachment 241492


My mom told me when the street lights come on I have to be home, no need for lights.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's a lot of frosting.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sun , clouds , rain and daylight . Little bit of everything today .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Sun , clouds , rain and daylight . Little bit of everything today .


Any darkness?


----------



## SHAWZER

Not until tonight ........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any darkness?


When he closes his eyes for his nap


----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to reach 15c tomorrow and full solar .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Not until tonight ........


Its in the forecast but as they say around here, " We'll have to wait and see what happens.."


----------



## SHAWZER

They nailed last nights forecast , It did and still is Dark .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> They nailed last nights forecast , It did and still is Dark .


You better hope they don't screw up and it's dark all day.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not a chance ........ Sunshine and Sandwiches Day


----------



## SHAWZER

Weather today did not disappoint


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Weather today did not disappoint


It was light?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was light?


The weather guessers got that part correct


----------



## SHAWZER

A little Thunder this morning


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 242046


So the story's about Canada are true..... eh


----------



## SHAWZER

A lot of them , yes


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife takes her suv to the body shop today , just to see IF they can get the parts . Glad she can still drive it .

12c and sunny this afternoon .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Wife takes her suv to the body shop today , just to see IF they can get the parts . Glad she can still drive it .
> 
> 12c and sunny this afternoon .


Almas Garage and Towing service..???


----------



## SHAWZER

Blue Mountain Collision ,

I know the Almas guys quite well . 

You know them ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not at all.... Saw a picture of your garage in the "What did you do today?" Thread...


----------



## SHAWZER

HaHaHa , ok , they have had Great calendars for many years ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Removing Snow Tires off of 2 more trucks tomorrow ........ so blame me again

Trucks are not mine


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Removing Snow Tires off of 2 more trucks tomorrow ........ so blame me again
> 
> Trucks are not mine


Can you get the tires, battery and catalytic converter before the owner wakes up.


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 242046


The water must get deep to reach the top of that hill.

I had a little incident with water on the road yesterday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The water must get deep to reach the top of that hill.
> 
> I had a little incident with water on the road yesterday.


Ummm...maybe it's different in Wizzconsin...but I thought there was water on the road everywhere it rained?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummm...maybe it's different in Wizzconsin...but I thought there was water on the road everywhere it rained?


We're impervious.


----------



## SHAWZER

Might get a little frosty tonight .......


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Might get a little frosty tonight .......


Kanada has Wendy's?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Kanada has Wendy's?


That's Timmy's wife.


----------



## DeVries

2cms snow forecasted on the last day of contracts.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's Timmy's wife.


Oh, I thought that was Erin...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh, I thought that was Erin...


Who?


----------



## SHAWZER

Calendar - Beer fridge in my shop plugged back in about a week ago ....... Helps changing Snow Tires a more enjoyable task .


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Kanada has Wendy's?


I do like a frosty once in a while, goes good with beef jerky on a road trip.


----------



## schrader

Wee bit windy here again today, at least the snow is gone from our forecast.


----------



## SHAWZER

Few more snow tires off


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wonder what the annual budget for road signs is in Meaford...?


----------



## SHAWZER

There are a few rough , curvy roads around here .........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I wonder what the annual budget for road signs is in Meaford...?


Apparently no water on the floor when it rains...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mine just has a "keep Right" sign, so I do...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Sunny , cool , very little wind day . Sandwiches will stay cold in the shade when outside .


----------



## SHAWZER

Light frost falling from the sky .........


----------



## Mr.Markus

Took the snow tires off this afternoon, now its -2° and snowing.


----------



## schrader

Not looking much like spring here this morning, nice covering of snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a frosting....


----------



## SHAWZER

Looked back in my records . April 15 - 16th , 2018 we got a little more than 30cm of heavy , wet snow . Fun times ........


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER said:


> Looked back in my records . April 15 - 16th , 2018 we got a little more than 30cm of heavy , wet snow . Fun times ........


I guess that be a partial plow since it snowed into the 16th?
I always wondered what guys would do if that happened.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Customers always remember the one you didnt service...


----------



## SHAWZER

That year my main contract for the local plaza ended on April 1st . This was there choice . 

Worked out very well for me , everything Time and Material .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I guess that be a partial plow since it snowed into the 16th?
> I always wondered what guys would do if that happened.


I don't remember for sure on residentials but we plowed and salted commercials that year. We did more snow work that April than March that year.

I think we did driveways at least once.


----------



## Mr.Markus

C'mon....!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

You have your pit crew on standby alert ?


----------



## DeVries

Other than salters we have everything underoiled and put away. 

Hope its downgraded by this afternoon.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> C'mon....!!!
> 
> View attachment 242480


You know better than to take your snow tires off.
You can blame it on me, I started back to work last Monday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im taking my wifes buick... I still have the snows on it to do...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> You know better than to take your snow tires off.
> You can blame it on me, I started back to work last Monday.


Work...?


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

A guy I know in town removed his Snow Tires early a few Winters ago . His driver had to plow snow and smashed in the drivers door , fender and back bumper . 

The truck was less than 1 year old .


----------



## DeVries

Rain, ice pellets, gropel mixing now. Still plus 4


----------



## SHAWZER

Refresh my memory , where are you located ?


----------



## DeVries

Between Hamilton and the falls.


----------



## SHAWZER

Make sure your pit crew torques the lug nuts again @Mr.Markus


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Make sure your pit crew torques the lug nuts again @Mr.Markus


We use wing nuts....got my impact behind the seat.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like winter again.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just started snowing here at 5:20 pm


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 242606


5.5 cm


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar shows another small system slowly crossing Southern Ontario this morning


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to be Sunny today , not much yet .


----------



## BUFF

Remembered your Password eh.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Never had too . I just logged on . 

I do have my password wrote down ........ somewhere .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Never had too . I just logged on .
> 
> I do have my password wrote down ........ somewhere .


Should have taken a picture and posted it...


----------



## SHAWZER

You found this Thread again , what took you so long ?


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

This afternoon turned out alright , 12c with a little sunshine . A few outdoor sandwiches .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 250186


I'm sending that one to the old lady. 
Last weekend I got blamed when the dog farted.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I'm sending that one to the old lady.
> Last weekend I got blamed when the dog farted.


I get whacked and told to roll over because the mutt is snoring


----------



## SHAWZER

23c today with lots of Sun . Some Michigan moisture heading our way later tonight .


----------



## SHAWZER

15c today with no Sun and a few showers .

Lots of of Sun yesterday , got a little sun burnt . 😎


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> 15c today with no Sun and a few showers .
> 
> Lots of of Sun yesterday , got a little sun burnt . 😎


Pass oot after too many sammiches, eh?


----------



## SHAWZER

Not a chance ...... entertaining 3 Grand kids and got the polaris 90 atv out .


----------



## DeVries

Flurries for Wednesday apparently


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperatures are sure up and down ...... and I put my patio deck Snow shovel away .


----------



## SHAWZER

Some people tomorrow are going to spell the F word differently .........


----------



## SHAWZER

Frost ... Flurries ..... F-ing Snow ......


----------



## SHAWZER

Light ff just started here


----------



## schrader

Light flurries starting here now, by this time tomorrow I will be on my way to NC. Looking forward to some warmth, this has been a cold spring.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Frosting again...


----------



## DeVries

Roofs are white here. Seems its snows later every year.

But I guess that must be climate change happening


----------



## SHAWZER

Few frosty flurry flakes this morning too ........


----------



## SHAWZER

We have got more snow - frost in the last hour than we had all night .


----------



## SHAWZER

15c today with lots of sun . I can be outside and look like I am doing something all day .


----------



## SHAWZER

There is a planned power outage this morning here from 7am until 12 . Honda generator has not had a good work out for awhile . 
Bacon will be cooking on the wood stove .


----------



## SHAWZER

Not any rain here today , few spits . Radar was deceiving ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Toronto vs Tampa Bay , 1st game NHL series at 7:30 tonight .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Toronto vs Tampa Bay , 1st game NHL series at 7:30 tonight .


This game marks the 55th anniversary of their last Stanley cup win. This time of year they were done instead of starting...lol.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> This game marks the 55th anniversary of their last Stanley cup win. This time of year they were done instead of starting...lol.


A lot fewer teams back then...


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like a bunch of Michigan Moisture heading our way .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like a bunch of Michigan Moisture heading our way .


Is that better or worse than Meatchicken flakes?


----------



## SHAWZER

About the same , just a little warmer


----------



## SHAWZER

Sunshine with a few clouds for the next 5 days . Better get some more Sandwiches .


----------



## DeVries

Rain and more rain here. It can stop already


----------



## Unique Landscaping

DeVries said:


> Rain and more rain here. It can stop already


Going to have to trade my mowers in for a boat 

Last September and October I’d never seen so much rain all the years of doing this and this has been by far the worst spring I’ve ever seen.
When this dries up and the sun and warmer weather hit the grass is going to explode, might need a bailer.


----------



## SHAWZER

Warm sunny day , had to stock up on more Sandwiches .


----------



## SHAWZER

I like TWN forecast , 14 hours of sun each Day for the next 5 Days .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I like TWN forecast , 14 hours of sun each Day for the next 5 Days .


It's raining here...


----------



## cet

I turned the wood boiler off this morning, probably snow tonight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The bears in Meaford..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> The bears in Meaford..
> 
> 
> View attachment 250968


And then @SHAWZER one punched all of them and took their beer


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I turned the wood boiler off this morning, probably snow tonight.


My truck told me it was 19° today, I had shorts on and 2 hooded sweatshirts..lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> My truck told me it was 19° today, I had shorts on and 2 hooded sweatshirts..lol


Shouldnt it be -7 OR your truck was parked in the heated barn OR you were in Merica


----------



## SHAWZER

Just Daylight , Sun and Wind here . Summer ??


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Just Daylight , Sun and Wind here . Summer ??


Sunny, dry and windy here. Dew point in the 30s.
I'm glad there's water in my rain barrel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Just Daylight , Sun and Wind here . Summer ??


Spring was yesterday...summer today.


----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to hit 30c later in the afternoon ..... I will be sitting beside the sandwich fridge .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Suppose to hit 30c later in the afternoon ..... I will be sitting beside the sandwich fridge .


Prepping?


----------



## SHAWZER

Always trying to be prepared .......


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Always trying to be prepared .......


Do they have boy scouts in Kannada, or are they Jr mounnties?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Suppose to hit 30c later in the afternoon ..... I will be sitting beside the sandwich fridge .


What, no fire in the wood stove.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wood stove is almost as cold as my beer ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

34° today, arms and neck are base tanned now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice that you finally found thos thread...


----------



## DeVries

Was up north sourcing stone today. I just about got carried away by the black flies.

It was 30 in Huntsville, 16 at home. Great lakes are still chilly.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> Was up north sourcing stone today. I just about got carried away by the black flies.
> 
> It was 30 in Huntsville, 16 at home. Great lakes are still chilly.


I went black bear hunting years ago north of Massey Ontario around this time of year. I had never experienced them before.


----------



## SHAWZER

Was 30c here yesterday at 11 am . I quit checking after that .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can you say black flies anymore..?

Spring flies...?

Either way lots of slapping....

I have a couple friends with cottages in Huntsville, ones on a busy lake, the other on a no motor lake... I ve been drunk at both and gonna say the busy lake is more fun this time of year....


----------



## DeVries

Your right.

I should have said visible minority, but I was the minority, so the white Dutch dude lost out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Black Flies Matter


----------



## SHAWZER

Couple of small thunder storms have rolled through so far , temp dropped 5c very quick


----------



## schrader

Well it’s definitely not go to snow here today. 30 degrees and humid feels like July


----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to go down to 4c overnight , Might have to start the wood stove for a few hours .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Suppose to go down to 4c overnight , Might have to start the wood stove for a few hours .


Your beer getting too cold


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your beer getting too cold


Real beer doesn't freeze.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Real beer doesn't freeze.


Take it to the alcohol thread fella ..


----------



## SHAWZER

Wood stove lit again , keeps the wife happy .


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain overnight and this morning . Sun and warmer temps later . Dandelions will perk up even more .


----------



## SHAWZER

More Grand Rapids Rain heading our way today .........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

.72" overnight...had some thunder along with it. 

Good thing, that top 2" of soil was dry. Everything else is completely saturated.


----------



## SHAWZER

First rain system around 7am just missed us to the North ,
Next system around noon might miss us to the South .
I am ok with that .


----------



## SHAWZER

That wicked storm with heavy Rain and high Winds missed us here .
Seeing some pictures of the damage it caused further south is wild .
A few casualties so far , hope there is no more .


----------



## SHAWZER

Saying 5 dead so far in Ontario and Quebec . Few hundred thousand without hydro .


----------



## schrader

See tons of pictures of some major damage, storm missed us here. Hopefully everyone here got off without any major damage.


----------



## cet

We're cutting grass at 41 sites in Uxbridge and areas west, I guess I'll see the damage first hand Tuesday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wow...









Deadly Derecho – 9 Fatalities, 900,000 Lost Power


A deadly derecho moved across southern Ontario and southwest Quebec on Saturday, leaving at least 9 fatalities and 900,000 customers without power (half had been restored by early Monday, but it ma…




www.woodtv.com


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadly Derecho – 9 Fatalities, 900,000 Lost Power
> 
> 
> A deadly derecho moved across southern Ontario and southwest Quebec on Saturday, leaving at least 9 fatalities and 900,000 customers without power (half had been restored by early Monday, but it ma…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com


Was driving between jobsites when it rolled through. Went dark. Probably only lasted about 5 minutes. We went for lunch and got back at it about an hour later.


----------



## SHAWZER

Confirmed now that a F2 Tornado touched down in Uxbridge .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Confirmed now that a F2 Tornado touched down in Uxbridge .


It hit a brewery...!









Ontario brewery damaged and devastated by deadly weekend storm


A sudden severe storm that ripped through Ontario on Saturday ruined a lot of long weekend plans for a bit, but a brewery in Uxbridge was hit so ba...




www.blogto.com





Maybe this belongs in your alcohol thread


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Confirmed now that a F2 Tornado touched down in Uxbridge .


Had a EF3 touch down a couple miles south of my place in 2015. Was at a buddy's house having a beer and watched it touch down aboot 3/4-1mile away from us. The raw power was incredible to watch.... reminded of watching a Ford leaving Dodge/Rams and GM's in the dust....
As awesome as it was that experience checks the box on the bucket list.


----------



## SHAWZER

Is Summer here yet , asking for my neighbour ........


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Is Summer here yet , asking for my neighbour ........


Monday


----------



## Mr.Markus

We


SHAWZER said:


> Is Summer here yet , asking for my neighbour ........


Summer billing started last month...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Heard rumors that a neighbour couple were going through some hard times, I was at a funeral the other day and another neighbour asked about them. Im not a gossip, not home enough to even notice alot really. They asked if he moved out and all I said was I noticed the lawn looked different....for some reason everyone found this amusing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Heard rumors that a neighbour couple were going through some hard times, I was at a funeral the other day and another neighbour asked about them. Im not a gossip, not home enough to even notice alot really. They asked if he moved out and all I said was I noticed the lawn looked different....for some reason everyone found this amusing.


I notice the same thing all about he time. I’ve seen a few lawns in the area getting long like the people have moved out or they are just lazy.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> I notice the same thing all about he time. I’ve seen a few lawns in the area getting long like the people have moved out or they are just lazy.


It used to be called lazy...now they call it "no mow may".

It won't be long before the foreclosures accelerate though.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> It used to be called lazy...now they call it "no mow may".
> 
> It won't be long before the foreclosures accelerate though.


I gotta believe your right.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Heard rumors that a neighbour couple were going through some hard times, I was at a funeral the other day and another neighbour asked about them. Im not a gossip, not home enough to even notice alot really. They asked if he moved out and all I said was I noticed the lawn looked different....for some reason everyone found this amusing.


Someone's mowing his lawn.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Someone's mowing his lawn.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> It used to be called lazy...now they call it "no mow may".
> 
> It won't be long before the foreclosures accelerate though.


We had our lawn flush this week, everything popped with a bit of moisture, tunderstorm, and some heat. Grass went to seed in about 3 days good times.. nice thick lawns and dandelions are about done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> tunderstorm,


Tunderstorm? 

Is that Kannuckian for thunderstorm or is it a metric thunderstorm?


----------



## SHAWZER

Sounds like that when you have been drinking sandwiches ........


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tunderstorm?
> 
> Is that Kannuckian for thunderstorm or is it a metric thunderstorm?


I think he miss spelled tundrastorm...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tunderstorm?
> 
> Is that metric for thunder?





Mark Oomkes said:


> Tunderstorm?
> 
> Is that Kannuckian for thunderstorm or is it a metric thunderstorm?


Are you crossthreading your material...? I had a nephew that always called them tunderstorms and always think that now when I hear it. You should hear me when I see Da mooooon.!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Sandwich buffet .........


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tunderstorm?


Isn't that Dutch?


----------



## SHAWZER

Another Hot , Humid day . Now the people who whine about the Cold in Winter can start to whine about the Hot weather now


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Another Hot , Humid day . Now the people who whine about the Cold in Winter can start to whine about the Hot weather now


Ah, you mean the people that work indoors


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Another Hot , Humid day . Now the people who whine about the Cold in Winter can start to whine about the Hot weather now


It can stop now....


----------



## DeVries

Too warm for this time of the year.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Another Hot , Humid day . Now the people who whine about the Cold in Winter can start to whine about the Hot weather now


Woke to snow this morning then shifted to rain. Got 40* now, cloudy and sporadic showers mixed with snow...... good sand which weather...
Ridge on the south side of the ranch is aboot 7800' and got a nice coating of snow last night.


----------



## SHAWZER

Thunderstorm just rolled through . At least the temp is down to 20c now .


----------



## DeVries

We were supposed to get 10mm overnight, still dry as a popcorn fart here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Thunderstorm just rolled through . At least the temp is down to 20c now .


A tunderstorm, eh?



DeVries said:


> We were supposed to get 10mm overnight, still dry as a popcorn fart here.


We got .1"

No idea how many mm that is. 

BTW, wonder what a 10mm does if a 9mm blows a lung right out of a person's body...


----------



## SHAWZER

You still have your night time brain turned on ........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> A tunderstorm, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> We got .1"
> 
> No idea how many mm that is.
> 
> BTW, wonder what a 10mm does if a 9mm blows a lung right out of a person's body...


They don’t listen to our stupid president


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain missed us here yesterday , raining here now .


----------



## SHAWZER

Large system but most of it looks to be going North of us now .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Large system but most of it looks to be going North of us now .


Heading up your way today SHAWZER, trenching and putting in some conduit in Collingwood. Personally, they should have hired local.


----------



## schrader

They probably can’t find anyone locally, everyone is too busy. Perfect timing on the rain saves me watering the lawn 😆


----------



## SHAWZER

Depends where you are going but the area around Collingwood has really changed in the last few years .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Depends where you are going but the area around Collingwood has really changed in the last few years .


It def has, I drive for an hour and a half and it looks like I didn't even leave vaughan.... at least there is a beach / skiing. 
Actually, they called it off today for whatever reason (rain) heading up Wednesday now.


----------



## DeVries

We are working out of town as well for the next month,















3 and a bit hours north.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like a nice place to work.


----------



## SHAWZER

Is that up where Horse Flies carry chickens away ?


----------



## DeVries

Yup, now I'm donating blood to the skeeters


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> We are working out of town as well for the next month,
> View attachment 252060
> View attachment 252060
> 
> 3 and a bit hours north.


Nice "stab'in cabin"...


----------



## cet

Anyone worked on a drive motor on a Toro Grandstand. I need a $20 needle bearing and they tell me I need to replace the motor, $1997.00.
Its 33mm OD and 27mm ID. Everything I can find is 33mm, 25mm.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like rain is done for a few days ........ maybe


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like rain is done for a few days ........ maybe


The rain might be better, when its not raining stuff keeps breaking anyway.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice Sunny Day . I like temps around 20 - 22c


----------



## DeVries

Si

A few more weeks of dry weather b great


----------



## SHAWZER

Did not need any more Rain .........


----------



## schrader

Just a few drops of rain here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Did not need any more Rain .........


Your mud isn't getting dry?


----------



## SHAWZER

Truck looks clean ....... from a distance .


----------



## schrader

The 2” of rain we had yesterday is making our clay capping job a nightmare. Hope the sun dries things up.


----------



## SHAWZER

Must have been big drops .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Humid high temps with Thunderstorms on the way. Day drinking comes to mind .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Humid high temps with Thunderstorms on the way. Day drinking comes to mind .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Humid high temps with Thunderstorms on the way. Day drinking comes to mind .


Better get started..... can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning.


----------



## SHAWZER

I welcome the Thunderstorm later today ....... get rid of this Hot - Humid stuff .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I welcome the Thunderstorm later today ....... get rid of this Hot - Humid stuff .


Don't hold your breath...or quit day drinking quite yet...


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice when you can leave every window open all night and it actually cools the inside temps below 20c .


----------



## SHAWZER

Had to close most of the windows now ...... breeze blowing through was knocking stuff off of the table and counter


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It has been a tad breezy.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another very windy day , cool enough for a light coat . Helps keep the Sandwiches cold ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Already 21c at 7am , heading to 31c plus Humidity today .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Already 21c at 7am , heading to 31c plus Humidity today .


Time to take your toque off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Already 21c at 7am , heading to 31c plus Humidity today .


Fortunately the dewpoints are only supposed to be in the upper 60's (no idea what that is in metric) as opposed to last week's upper 70's (don't know what that is in metric either, but it sucks in metric or imperial).

And it's supposed to be a tad breezy today. Or not...guess they changed their guess.


----------



## schrader

Sweaters on Saturday, melting today. Typical Ontario summer🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My Kaliphornia guy said this felt more like Kali heat as opposed to last week.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temp only went down to 23c last night . Another hot 1 today .


----------



## SHAWZER

It is even Hot in the shade today .........


----------



## DeVries

For sale, new truck showed up. PM me for details if yer interested.
2013 diesel 160000 kms. Box is brand new never used


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice clean and good looking truck .


----------



## SHAWZER

Finally some rain , started at 4:30 am here .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Finally some rain , started at 4:30 am here .


That Michigan rain moves fast...it had just started here.


----------



## SHAWZER

3 minute light rain shower around 8 am . Now comes the Heat .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Don't forget the humisery...especially after the rain.


----------



## SHAWZER

Heading out to gather more Sandwiches ......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Heading out to gather more Sandwiches ......


Do you have a sandwich tree.


----------



## SHAWZER

Only in my dreams ......


----------



## SHAWZER

Light rain now , we sure need it .


----------



## schrader

My lawn is happy.


----------



## SHAWZER

Forecast for the next week looks very good . 20 - 25 c temps . But no rain ........ I know , it will change .


----------



## SHAWZER

Just filled my truck with gas for 1.799 per litre . Really sad that some people think this is a good price .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Just filled my truck with gas for 1.799 per litre . Really sad that some people think this is a good price .


Its kinda bittersweet when I see gas is at 4.339 / gal. At 1st I'm happy, then realize there's another buck and a half to get back to normal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Just filled my truck with gas for 1.799 per litre . Really sad that some people think this is a good price .


It was $4.80something and I thought the same thing. 

But hey, it's under $5/gallon. LGB!


----------



## SHAWZER

$ 8.16 for our gallon of gas here .


----------



## EWSplow

It's really sad that ABC New said this morning that gas prices are dropping at an historical rate.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> It's really sad that ABC New said this morning that gas prices are dropping at an historical rate.


Not here... it's still close to $5.00/gal for 87OCT here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Small rain system just missed us to the North ........ again


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain system looks like it will miss us to the South this time . Aim better who ever in Michigan is responsible ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Rain system looks like it will miss us to the South this time . Aim better who ever in Michigan is responsible ......


I blame Randy...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I blame Randy...


Yeah, that guy.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN calls for chance of Rain every day for the next week . Some days a total of 1 mm ..... Whoopee !


----------



## DeVries

Ya that 1mm will come in the form of humidity. Not Whoopee


----------



## SHAWZER

Chance of Thunderstorms almost everyday . Another not Whoopee !


----------



## schrader

Just a little tease of rain here today, sure hope we catch a thunderstorm later this week.


----------



## DeVries

38mm here, just what was needed.


----------



## schrader

I don’t think we have had 38mm in the last two months 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SHAWZER

No rain here today ...... everything went South of us .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> No rain here today ...... everything went South of us .


Seems like everything I tried to do this weekend went south...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> No rain here today ...... everything went South of us .


Same here


----------



## SHAWZER

Where is Lapeer again ? 🙂


----------



## SHAWZER

Straight West of Sarnia , Ontario . Some days I gain knowledge , " before I forget it again "


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Straight West of Sarnia , Ontario . Some days I gain knowledge , " before I forget it again "


It’s approximately 1 metric hour west of Sarnia providing they let you across the border.


----------



## SHAWZER

We crossed at Sarnia 20 years ago ....... but I was getting hot in the trunk of the car .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> We crossed at Sarnia 20 years ago ....... but I was getting hot in the trunk of the car .


Just come across the easy way, sail down the Atlantic, go west at the Gulf of Mexico, trek north battling the drug cartels and cross the Rio grand.


----------



## SHAWZER

Tornado watch for Southern Ontario . I will have another cold 1 and keep watching ........


----------



## DeVries

If it cools things down, let er rip


----------



## SHAWZER

Another nice 2 hour shower this morning , 8 - 10 am


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Another nice 2 hour shower this morning , 8 - 10 am


You must have one heck of a water heater.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Reminds me when my kids were teenagers .........


----------



## SHAWZER

Outside rain showers have ended , temp will soar again .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And the humisery.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the humisery.


Yeah it's 22% here with DP of 44*


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Another nice 2 hour shower this morning , 8 - 10 am


@Philbilly2 would have been in hooters by 9am.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Another nice 2 hour shower this morning , 8 - 10 am


It still can’t find Lapeer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Yeah it's 22% here with DP of 44*


🖕


----------



## SHAWZER

Apparently someone is number 1 ........


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## SHAWZER

Hot sunny day ....... time for some Shade Sandwiches .


----------



## SHAWZER

Today felt like the hottest day yet this summer , even with the breeze .


----------



## SHAWZER

Meaford must be like Lapeer ......... Mother Nature cannot find it with any rain .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Meaford must be like Lapeer ......... Mother Nature cannot find it with any rain .


Eh?


----------



## SHAWZER

Strong Thunderstorm forecasted for tomorrow . Eh


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Strong Thunderstorm forecasted for tomorrow . Eh


Always love a good tundertorm...eh.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Strong Thunderstorm forecasted for tomorrow . Eh


I will let you know what’s headed your way


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure ...... TWN and Accu - Weather are usually wrong .


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN was right this morning ...... raining now .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> TWN was right this morning ...... raining now .


Your weather rock oot for repair?


----------



## DeVries

Time to go home


----------



## SHAWZER

BUFF said:


> Your weather rock oot for repair?


No ...... it just sits outside like a big lump . But it is wet .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> TWN was right this morning ...... raining now .


Can’t be it didn’t stop by here first


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like @SHAWZER







is going to get hit hard


----------



## schrader

Well I definitely rained here, that’s more rain than we have had in a month.


----------



## SHAWZER

6 am ....... Temp at 21c with 94% humidity . Going to be a very Hot weekend .


----------



## DeVries

Looking forward to heading west and north next week. Temps there will be much better with no humidity.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

22° and fogged up winders in the hoose. Never a good sign.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

26° and only a little foggy this morning.


----------



## SHAWZER

You talking in Metric ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You betcha, eh


----------



## SHAWZER

Light drizzle rain for the last few hours , just what we needed .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Light drizzle rain for the last few hours , just what we needed .


So a metric downpour, eh?


----------



## SHAWZER

No , Imperial spitting .


----------



## SHAWZER

Installed 3 new blades on my small JD mower .
Only consumed 3 beer cutting the grass - weeds at home .
I guess this is a good thing .......
Need some rain


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Installed 3 new blades on my small JD mower .
> Only consumed 3 beer cutting the grass - weeds at home .
> I guess this is a good thing .......
> Need some rain


Sounds like it should be in either what did you do today, or alcohol thread.

We're the beers cold? If so, maybe this is the correct thread.


----------



## SHAWZER

Canada vs Finland in the Gold medal game at the world junior hockey tournament .
Canada leads 2 - 0 
Just had a little rain here .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Canada won Gold ! 
What a wild 3 on 3 overtime ending . 
Lightly raining here now .


----------



## schrader

Finally some much needed rain 🌧


----------



## DeVries

Humidity is crazy too. Looking forward to fall.


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> Humidity is crazy too. Looking forward to fall.


I'm looking forward to winter....


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN forecast is 23c and lots of sun today . Perfect summer temperature .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> TWN forecast is 23c and lots of sun today . Perfect summer temperature .


Make sure the samich fridge is working properly


----------



## SHAWZER

They both are ......


----------



## SHAWZER

No rain here yesterday afternoon or overnight .

Maybe today ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> No rain here yesterday afternoon or overnight .
> 
> Maybe today ?


Go outside and try to get something done it will show up


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Go outside and try to get something done it will show up


Washing vehicles works for me.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Go outside and try to get something done it will show up


A neighbor across the street was watering her plants Sunday morning. It worked.


----------



## SHAWZER

Started cutting my lawn and yup ...... rained for 20 minutes .


----------



## SHAWZER

Selling a Fuel Tank - Toolbox Combo
Used for Diesel - 74 US Gallons - 4 feet wide
15 GPM 12 volt pump with 12 foot hose
Good condition with a key
Always stored inside
$1,200.00
14 c and no rain here .


----------



## SHAWZER

I only have 1 .... Lol


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 255267
> View attachment 255267
> View attachment 255268
> View attachment 255268
> View attachment 255267
> View attachment 255268
> View attachment 255269
> View attachment 255269
> Selling a Fuel Tank - Toolbox Combo
> Used for Diesel - 74 US Gallons - 4 feet wide
> 15 GPM 12 volt pump with 12 foot hose
> Good condition with a key
> Always stored inside
> $1,200.00
> 14 c and no rain here .


Guy I ran the CAT for last winter sure can use a transfer tank instead of 5gal jugs with the "safety nozzles" for fill'in......


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 255267
> View attachment 255267
> View attachment 255268
> View attachment 255268
> View attachment 255267
> View attachment 255268
> View attachment 255269
> View attachment 255269
> Selling a Fuel Tank - Toolbox Combo
> Used for Diesel - 74 US Gallons - 4 feet wide
> 15 GPM 12 volt pump with 12 foot hose
> Good condition with a key
> Always stored inside
> $1,200.00
> 14 c and no rain here .


Take it to Kijiji there lil fella...


----------



## SHAWZER

It is on Kijiji ...... In Ontario 

Still no rain here today


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Guy I ran the CAT for last winter sure can use a transfer tank instead of 5gal jugs with the "safety nozzles" for fill'in......


Maybe that @SHAWZER guy will give you some gas money to come get it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just sold 

Still no rain today


----------



## SHAWZER

Little sun , rain , clouds and wind . Forecast changes every hour 
Hello fall


----------



## SHAWZER

We are a little warmer here being close to Georgian Bay 
9c this morning .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> We are a little warmer here being close to Georgian Bay
> 9c this morning .


Same here, its becoming the time of year when its warmer near the lake.


----------



## SHAWZER

Some thunder , lightning and rain early this morning .
Hydro has a planned outage here from 8am - 2pm .
Honda power for the samich fridge and the tv ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Mother Nature cannot seem to find Meaford with any rain the last 2 days .

She likes going North and South of us at the same time .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> She likes going North and South of us at the same time .


So she goes both ways.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Well , I cannot say the rain has missed us here anymore .

Glad I live on top of a hill


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Well , I cannot say the rain has missed us here anymore .
> 
> Glad I live on top of a hill


So if in a valley it'd be good to Noah guy?


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature is a nice round number this morning ....... 0c


----------



## SHAWZER

Close to 20c for the next few days ...... excellent .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good sandwich weather...


----------



## SHAWZER

Could not see the Total Lunar Eclipse this morning , too cloudy here .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ditto


----------



## SHAWZER

Installing the snow tires on my truck today . So I hope that the forecasted squalls never happen .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Installing the snow tires on my truck today . So I hope that the forecasted squalls never happen .


Aren’t you retired and have no where to go, oh yeah wait, the beer store and that’s priority.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have been drawn out of retirement . Operating a small Kubota tractor with a front blower for a local contractor . Residential driveways only with guaranteed hours for the winter .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> I have been drawn out of retirement . Operating a small Kubota tractor with a front blower for a local contractor . Residential driveways only with guaranteed hours for the winter .


Funny how that works.....
Will say being an operator last year was great for me, just show up to do the work and go home when it was done, stress free and enjoyable.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Funny how that works.....
> Will say being an operator last year was great for me, just show up to do the work and go home when it was done, stress free and enjoyable.


I can't say the thought hasn't crossed my mind, but it would still mess with my schedule on other work.


----------



## SHAWZER

3 inches of snow on top of my deck railing so far . Lake squall is still over us here now.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> 3 inches of snow on top of my deck railing so far . Lake squall is still over us here now.


Seat time in the Bota today?


----------



## SHAWZER

Not yet . All the driveways are close to Georgian Bay , ground just starting to turn white there .

His contracts start on Nov. 15th and he says no Snow blowing before that .


----------



## SHAWZER

The spinning dartboard for snow guesses is busy today


----------



## SHAWZER

New boss said he would text me at 2:30 am and he did . 

Only 1-2 cm then but still snowing.

Waiting for a text or a call is a lot different than driving around checking for myself .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> New boss said he would text me at 2:30 am and he did .
> 
> Only 1-2 cm then but still snowing.
> 
> Waiting for a text or a call is a lot different than driving around checking for myself .


You can still drive around and check yourself unless you have to clean your wife’s windshield


----------



## SHAWZER

Just finished cleaning 5 cm of snow off her car . 

In the good books with her again .....


----------



## DeVries

You know what that means eh?













Good dinner tonight


----------



## SHAWZER

Unpredictable Snow Squalls . No wonder some - most - all snow removal people drink .


----------



## schrader

Its that time of year again, just a skiff here this morning but im sure that could change anytime.


----------



## DeVries

Forecast changed for us in the last half hour, squalls for us up to 10cms. I guess its all dependant on the wind of Lake Erie and how far that blows north.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of water and the cookie tin is full . Ready to go early am .


----------



## schrader

Just a skiff here again today, that might change tomorrow when the winds come out of the NW.


----------



## doh

Ontario is a Big Place. Just heading out for the third event here, and 6"s maybe 8"(small Lakes Effects) total accumulations.


----------



## DeVries




----------



## DeVries

About 12 inches just about 2 kms from our southern sites. Sunny everywhere else.


----------



## SHAWZER

14 inches of wet crete since yesterday at 3pm . Little less where I plow - blow near Thornbury , close to the water .


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 8 inches of snow since 5pm on Saturday . Squall line from Owen Sound heading East along the shoreline towards Barrie this morning . Looks like lots more on the way .


----------



## SHAWZER

Amazing how fast 3 feet of snow can disappear .....


----------



## cet

It's a long shot but here it goes. I sold my 2007 classic that I bought from Corey in 2010 to my nephew 3 years ago. He has beat on it hard. For the last 2 months he hasn't been able to get it to run so 3 weeks ago he brought it to my shop. We replaced the sending unit in the tank, the fuel cooler, all the fuel lines to the front of the truck and the fuel filter housing. The radio was working but now only the time displays when you push the button but doesn't stay on. He was having a rough day and thought it was a good idea to punch the radio so part of the display is missing. We can start the truck and it will run for approximately 4 seconds and then shuts off. It will start right back up but will shut off it exactly they same amount of time. When you start it you can rev it up but still on for 4 seconds and then it shuts off. Today we put 2 brand new batteries in it but no chance. Seems like some security issue. We tried the leave it in the on position for 10 minutes, off for 5 seconds and did that 3 times but still the same.

Anyone have any suggestions before he takes it outside and burns it to the ground.


----------



## EWSplow

cet said:


> It's a long shot but here it goes. I sold my 2007 classic that I bought from Corey in 2010 to my nephew 3 years ago. He has beat on it hard. For the last 2 months he hasn't been able to get it to run so 3 weeks ago he brought it to my shop. We replaced the sending unit in the tank, the fuel cooler, all the fuel lines to the front of the truck and the fuel filter housing. The radio was working but now only the time displays when you push the button but doesn't stay on. He was having a rough day and thought it was a good idea to punch the radio so part of the display is missing. We can start the truck and it will run for approximately 4 seconds and then shuts off. It will start right back up but will shut off it exactly they same amount of time. When you start it you can rev it up but still on for 4 seconds and then it shuts off. Today we put 2 brand new batteries in it but no chance. Seems like some security issue. We tried the leave it in the on position for 10 minutes, off for 5 seconds and did that 3 times but still the same.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions before he takes it outside and burns it to the ground.


Maybe post in the chebbie truck section. 
@Philbilly2 has been through quite a few. Hopefully he has some ideas. 
Gass, or diesel?


----------



## cet

EWSplow said:


> Maybe post in the chebbie truck section.
> @Philbilly2 has been through quite a few. Hopefully he has some ideas.
> Gass, or diesel?


It's a diesel.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

cet said:


> It's a long shot but here it goes. I sold my 2007 classic that I bought from Corey in 2010 to my nephew 3 years ago. He has beat on it hard. For the last 2 months he hasn't been able to get it to run so 3 weeks ago he brought it to my shop. We replaced the sending unit in the tank, the fuel cooler, all the fuel lines to the front of the truck and the fuel filter housing. The radio was working but now only the time displays when you push the button but doesn't stay on. He was having a rough day and thought it was a good idea to punch the radio so part of the display is missing. We can start the truck and it will run for approximately 4 seconds and then shuts off. It will start right back up but will shut off it exactly they same amount of time. When you start it you can rev it up but still on for 4 seconds and then it shuts off. Today we put 2 brand new batteries in it but no chance. Seems like some security issue. We tried the leave it in the on position for 10 minutes, off for 5 seconds and did that 3 times but still the same.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions before he takes it outside and burns it to the ground.


If it has any kind of aftermarket remote start on it start by removing that. Maybe @Mountain Bob has some suggestions.


----------



## cet

LapeerLandscape said:


> If it has any kind of aftermarket remote start on it start by removing that. Maybe @Mountain Bob has some suggestions.


None of that and it's a plain Jane truck. No key fob no power windows or locks. I wasn't there for part of the fuel lines or cooler but I see no leaks anywhere. Tomorrow I might take the filter and housing off but it doesn't lose prime when it shuts off.


----------



## schrader

I can't believe that truck is still going, I wonder if the damage to the radio is causing an anti theft issue causing it to shut off.


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> I can't believe that truck is still going, I wonder if the damage to the radio is causing an anti theft issue causing it to shut off.


It was close to perfect when I sold it to him with 142,000 on it. One bridge, a couple of fences, donut's through farmers fields, lets say it's had a hard 3 years.


----------



## SilverPine

Fuse box. Same symptoms happened so my chevy expresss and ram. It was messing with the security.


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> Fuse box. Same symptoms happened so my chevy expresss and ram. It was messing with the security.


The one under the hood?


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Maybe post in the chebbie truck section.
> @Philbilly2 has been through quite a few. Hopefully he has some ideas.
> Gass, or diesel?


I answered in his thread but I would check the BCM fuse for any corrosion


----------



## SHAWZER

About 5cm snow at my place , 2-3 cm in town along the shoreline


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> About 5cm snow at my place , 2-3 cm in town along the shoreline


All green here.


----------



## SHAWZER

I asked in the Switching to Blowing Service thread and now I will ask here .

Does anyone use a Kubota F 3680 with a cab and blower or blade ?

Local guy has 7 machines . Uses 5 with 2 spares doing tight route residential driveways .

They seem to work very good .


----------



## SHAWZER

Just a dusting of snow here at my 2am and 5am window nose print check .....


----------



## DeVries

We had nothing in the forecast. Ended up with about 2cms and the second salt run of the season. 
Long range for what it's worth looks green.


----------



## SHAWZER

The green forecast is looking white now .


----------



## DeVries

And cue the special weather statement. Freezing rain and snow. Temp at zero, I'd rather have minus 10 and just snow thanks

Long range is snow Christmas eve. Good thing 90% of our sites are closed during the holidays.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN dartboard is up and spinning ........


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> TWN dartboard is up and spinning ........


First time I think I've seen it called hefty snow


----------



## EWSplow

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> First time I think I've seen it called hefty snow


Sounds like its going to be wet...


----------



## SHAWZER

My vote is for rain..... sloppy snow makes my grumpier ....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> My vote is for rain..... sloppy snow makes my grumpier ....


What about hefty snow


----------



## SHAWZER

I don't mind Dry - Fluffy hefty snow ......


----------



## DeVries

Instant skating rink.


----------



## SHAWZER

First snowflakes today started at 1pm . Radar shows the system should be past us here in a few hours.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> First snowflakes today started at 1pm . Radar shows the system should be past us here in a few hours.


The radar is for entertainment because daytime TV sucks.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Welp, I guess that was some pretty hefty snow


----------



## SHAWZER

How much snow did you get ?

Only 2 cm here


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> How much snow did you get ?
> 
> Only 2 cm here


North end of Brampton got the most for me, 7 cm or so.


----------



## DeVries

Rain here, I guess that's what hefty snow is?. If so we can keep having hefty snow.


----------



## cet

Snowing harder now than anytime yesterday. They're calling for .2cm. Time will tell.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like ft Erie and Buffalo are getting their share of lake effect today.


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar shows snow here , window forecast is clear .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Started snowing around 6am 

3cm so far

More squalls later


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Started snowing around 6am
> 
> 3cm so far
> 
> More squalls later


Is this latest weather data update from the window weather station?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Started snowing around 6am
> 
> 3cm so far
> 
> More squalls later


Did you confirm with the weather rock


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did you confirm with the weather rock


It's down for a software update


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife got some more window cleaner ....... good for the winter now .


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 12 " wet snow last night , 8 -10 " in town closer to the water . 
Small blower worked better than I thought it would for the conditions .


----------



## schrader

Barely 5cm here in Collingwood, squalls seem to miss us lately?


----------



## SHAWZER

Forecast looks like Collingwoods luck might be over 

Depends how fast the Dartboard is spinning .....


----------



## SHAWZER

The down grading forecast has begun .......

Not seeing the word Blizzard anymore


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> The down grading forecast has begun .......
> 
> Not seeing the word Blizzard anymore


We are down to 5.5 inches but the wind is up 33mph sustained and 55 gust


----------



## EWSplow

I got home and had around an inch, so I shoveled walks. 
The breeze is already picking up enough to make your eyes water. 
I don't know the temperature or wind speed because I didn't charge the weather rock.


----------



## SHAWZER

Still just light Rain here at 5am


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Still just light Rain here at 5am


Lucky you...


----------



## SHAWZER

Not really , back roads and driveways are skating rinks ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Not really , back roads and driveways are skating rinks ......


Its the same here, parking lots are just starting to ice over. Looks wet, drives fine get out and it's slick.
Wasting a presalt, traffic already started.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Not really , back roads and driveways are skating rinks ......


Sounds like Hockey is on the agenda today......


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian Juniors play Finland at 6:30 pm


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing here since 6:30 am

Not much wind .... yet


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just wait...


----------



## EWSplow

-31 WC coming your way.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

My brother barely made it out in time from northern Alberta on Monday, hit -43.
Siberia wasn’t even that cold. 😬


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just wait...


Did Not have to wait very long ......


----------



## DeVries

Temps dropped quick, lots of wind but not much snow unless its all blowing over to Coburg

I'm happy Erie doesn't have ice on it, it would be a totally diffarent story today.


----------



## SHAWZER

My new Boss texted and said we are NOT going out in this Weather

Nobody should be traveling .

Not sure I could make it down my sideroad to highway # 26 anyways .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> My new Boss texted and said we are NOT going out in this Weather
> 
> Nobody should be traveling .


Is he firing all of his clients?


----------



## SHAWZER

260 residential driveways . He says 99% of them agree with him .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I went through all my commercials 3 times and my drives once. I agree nobody should be out there.
It says something when all the airports are grounded full of travellers....


----------



## DeVries

We are staying of the roads until 7am tomorrow. No sense risking lives and vehicles when its like this. Zero visibility most of the time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Chimkins...just makes it more interesting.


----------



## SHAWZER

What is a Chimkin ?


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> What is a Chimkin ?


Must be a western Meatchicken thing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Close


----------



## EWSplow

DeVries said:


> We are staying of the roads until 7am tomorrow. No sense risking lives and vehicles when its like this. Zero visibility most of the time.


Agreed. If there's a medical emergency they can call an ambulance. 
How much are you getting? Dang, just watching the news Buffalo, etc is getting hammered. 
As MM said, clear once so they can do whatever they have to do.


----------



## SHAWZER

Grey County { where I am } have pulled all of there plows off the roads until it is safe to continue . 

Few more areas Southwest towards Kincardine and London have done the same .


----------



## SHAWZER

No windowpane report this morning . I cannot see out of any windows or doors .

Only the 2nd time in 34 years living here .


----------



## DeVries

Im in the same boat. This is when it sucks your shop is in a rural location. Plows have been of the road here since 6 last night.


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> No windowpane report this morning . I cannot see out of any windows or doors .
> 
> Only the 2nd time in 34 years living here .


Couldn't check the Arlo cameras at my shop this morning to get an idea what a little further North of the house looked like...

They all shut down due to the cold...


----------



## SHAWZER

My side road is about a 1 mile loop ..... has not been plowed at all since this storm started .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Our county pulled the plows last night at dark.


----------



## cet

When I went to bed last night my driveway had 4-5". When I got up this morning it was clear except for the drifting at the garage doors. I'm confident nobody came and cleared it for me.


----------



## SHAWZER

My sideroad has still not been plowed . I made it 100 yards from my driveway and snow was coming over the hood of my truck with No blade on .

Made it back to my shop .

Talking to a guy that lives 1 1/2 miles from me on the paved sideroad .

D-6 Cat came down the road in front of his house and said 8 -10 feet of snow in the 2 gulleys between me and the highway .

He was 45 minutes getting the Cat through 1 gulley and almost got stuck .

He was heading to a farmers driveway with the Cat .

I will be at home for at least another day before I am able to go snowblow driveways .....


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> My sideroad has still not been plowed . I made it 100 yards from my driveway and snow was coming over the hood of my truck with No blade on .
> 
> Made it back to my shop .
> 
> Talking to a guy that lives 1 1/2 miles from me on the paved sideroad .
> 
> D-6 Cat came down the road in front of his house and said 8 -10 feet of snow in the 2 gulleys between me and the highway .
> 
> He was 45 minutes getting the Cat through 1 gulley and almost got stuck .
> 
> He was heading to a farmers driveway with the Cat .
> 
> I will be at home for at least another day before I am able to go snowblow driveways .....


Good think you drive a FORD and didn't get stuck....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Little early for April's Fools jokes...


----------



## SHAWZER

Got the 9.2 v-blade on the truck now .

That just means I might get stuck farther - deeper . Lol


----------



## schrader

Grey county closed all roads in the county, im glad we only have about an inch of snow here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It can stop now....!


----------



## EWSplow

Dang, your whole peninsula is under a blizzard warning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It can stop now....!


3 long duration events this year. Kind of tiring. And stressful.


----------



## Hydromaster

Very colorful








jet stream


----------



## Mr.Markus

Messy....
Not alot of snow, quite some interesting drifts. There are guys out salting after they plow but if you ask me if you are expecting your crews to be off tomorrow, that slush is going to be a problem.. 
Until Wed when we get back into the + temps...


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> Dang, your whole peninsula is under a blizzard warning.


I guess I looked at an old forecast.


----------



## cet

Hydromaster said:


> Very colorful
> View attachment 260487
> 
> jet stream


There's a kid on Youtube in Sault Ste. Marie snowblowing driveways. He has 2000 driveways with 19 tractors and a 7cm snowfall was taking them 7 hours. I can hardly wait for his next video if he's still in business. It's his 3rd year in business. Some people don't know the meaning of baby steps.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 260488
> 
> View attachment 260489
> 
> 
> Messy....
> Not alot of snow, quite some interesting drifts. There are guys out salting after they plow but if you ask me if you are expecting your crews to be off tomorrow, that slush is going to be a problem..
> Until Wed when we get back into the + temps...


I wouldn't salt until this wind dies down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> There's a kid on Youtube in Sault Ste. Marie snowblowing driveways. He has 2000 driveways with 19 tractors and a 7cm snowfall was taking them 7 hours. I can hardly wait for his next video if he's still in business. It's his 3rd year in business. Some people don't know the meaning of baby steps.


A kid to you is like what...45?


----------



## SHAWZER

My boss and owner of the company was the only 1 out of 5 of us able to make it into Thornbury to blow Driveways today around 9 am .

Only lasted 3 hours with conditions getting worse again and Grey County closed all roads again .

Said he had a rough time getting back home .


.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

He must drive a RAM Kummingseseseses!


----------



## SHAWZER

FORD F 150


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raptor?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> A kid to you is like what...45?


I'm guessing under 23. He is confident but I can see the life lesson coming. He has at least 1.25M in equipment and hiring high school buddies. I usually say it's fun for the first few hours then it's a job.

My nephew is working for a large company around here. He looks after 58 schools plus some other sites. He has a crew of 10, last night 5 showed up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My boss got me up at 3am, worked till I was done. Roads were not busy..it was great.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> My boss and owner of the company was the only 1 out of 5 of us able to make it into Thornbury to blow Driveways today around 9 am .
> 
> Only lasted 3 hours with conditions getting worse again and Grey County closed all roads again .
> 
> Said he had a rough time getting back home .
> 
> 
> .


We have friends in Thornbury. I wonder if the boss has heard from them.


----------



## SHAWZER

He has 260 Driveways in Thornbury and Lora Bay Golf subdivision .


----------



## SHAWZER

When I worked for myself I would stay at my daughters place in Meaford before and during big storms .

Few nights over the years spent in my truck parked in town .


----------



## SHAWZER

No township Plows or Graders have been by since Friday morning .

Radar shows more Squalls this morning .

Weird feeling when you cannot drive past the end of your driveway .

We have hydro , lots of wood , food and alcohol .

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## schrader

We actually got about 15cm here in Collingwood, still windy here as well. Looks like the Christmas trip to Kitchener is a no go since almost every road to get there is closed.


----------



## SHAWZER

I just walked out my driveway through another foot of snow which I cleaned yesterday around 1 pm .

Road still not plowed and covered in 5 feet plus higher drifts .

Snowing hard again but winds are less 

Rain later in the week with plus 9c temps .

Mother Nature is showing us who is the Boss ......


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Mother Nature is showing us who is the Boss ......


She always does and has a messed up sense of humor too.....think she has CBS...


----------



## SHAWZER

Township cleared the road at 10 am . They used a JD 544 Loader in the 2 gulleys and got 1 lane open for now .

I got 8 hours of seat time snowblowing . 

Home now having a beer . 🍺🍺


----------



## DeVries

Fort Erie still snowing since Friday afternoon. Rds are still closed there. At least the wind has stopped.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice Snow blowing 3 " of fluffy snow early this morning instead of 3 foot hard drifts .

Sun out here now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sun?


----------



## SHAWZER

My mistake ...... its just Daylight .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I thought we were going to see it yesterday...then it got darker and started snowing harder as another squall/Kenosha Kickers moved in.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought we were going to see it yesterday...then it got darker and started snowing harder as another squall/Kenosha Kickers moved in.


When Does the nnext band roll in?
*Eddie Korosa Jr.* *and the Boys from Illinois*.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice 3:30 am start for snowblowing , few inches of dry fluff and minimal winds .

Recycling and garbage day made it entertaining ........


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Nice 3:30 am start for snowblowing , few inches of dry fluff and minimal winds .
> 
> Recycling and garbage day made it entertaining ........


Shredding with the blower?


----------



## SHAWZER

Lol ... no 

Broke 4 shear pins 2 night ago in that heavy snowfall 

Nice to go a few nights without fixing some .


----------



## DeVries

We go from Blizzard warnings a week ago to rainfall warnings now. 







I'ok with rain. m 



















































I see things haven't been updated yet. Right it's Christmas holidays, they'll get right on it in the new year I guess


----------



## EWSplow

DeVries said:


> We go from Blizzard warnings a week ago to rainfall warnings now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ok with rain. m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see tThe same thing is happening to me.hings haven't been updated yet. Right it's Christmas holidays, they'll get right on it in the new year I guess


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do you need some help?


----------



## EWSplow




----------



## Mark Oomkes

But hey...I'm the only one having the problems.


----------



## DeVries

I've got a new phone. I thought that would solve the



Problems


----------



## EWSplow

DeVries said:


> I've got a new phone. I thought that would solve the
> 
> 
> 
> Problems


Out of cuiousity , Android, or Eye Fone? My android updated yesterday and posting went bizzerk .
Edit, it's happening on my laptop too. Keeps adding quotes from yesterday.








I know, the developers are working on it.


----------



## DeVries

It's android. Samsung phone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So Chrome is not exactly bug free either. 

Maybe VS is owned by Apple and they're trying to push everyone to use Apple products. 

And since updates are happening daily system wide, it isn't just plowsite that is having issues with Android fones...the most widely used OS in the world. 

Nice that the developers are working on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

With the rain forecasted yesterday morning even though it was 10°C, I knew it was going to draw the frost from the gravel drives so got up early to sand drives.
Turned into a profitable morning cause I picked up a dozen drives that were just a one time sanding but very appreciative and profitable....


----------



## SHAWZER

Next time it snows { No Hurry } we will be back to square 1 .

Ground and Gravel not frozen , snowbanks used for guidelines gone and flimsy homeowner stakes bent over or laying on the ground . 

Glad I am paid whether it snows or not ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Mother Nature seems very determined to melt - erase all the traces of existing snow before we get anymore .....


----------



## cet

Some low life stole both my green bins today. Times must be tough for some.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hear retired guys throw out the best garbage...


----------



## By-The-Lake

By now most of you have likely heard about Jeremy Renner being injured while plowing snow. I was very curious how it happened and now it makes more sense. See link below.

The Snow Plow That Ran Over Jeremy Renner


----------



## BUFF

By-The-Lake said:


> By now most of you have likely heard about Jeremy Renner being injured while plowing snow. I was very curious how it happened and now it makes more sense. See link below.
> 
> The Snow Plow That Ran Over Jeremy Renner


There's more to the story that's not being told.


----------



## By-The-Lake

BUFF said:


> There's more to the story that's not being told.


OK don't keep us in suspense....spill the beans.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

By-The-Lake said:


> By now most of you have likely heard about Jeremy Renner being injured while plowing snow. I was very curious how it happened and now it makes more sense. See link below.
> 
> The Snow Plow That Ran Over Jeremy Renner


Take it to the Jeremy Renner got run over by a snow plow thread fella


----------



## SHAWZER

CANADA vs USA Junior Hockey starting now .....

Still Raining here .


----------



## BUFF

By-The-Lake said:


> OK don't keep us in suspense....spill the beans.


Just a theory, they say the cat started to roll on its own on what appears (from the news) a closed road due to snow. Tracked vehicles aren't known for rolling on their own let alone a snow covered road. Being hydrostatic driven being in "neutral" the cat wouldn't roll on its own since the pump valves would be closed and no fluid moving through the drive system. 
I assume there's a seat safety switch that kills the motor and there's probably some type of an alarm too. Yes seat switches have been known to be disabled.
Just a theory


----------



## Mr.Markus

It might be important to point out some things that we take for granted.
I work for a few of the Uber rich.
One thing I always notice is they like to watch us use equipment to complete tasks. On several occasions I have done a job for a customer where they then feel they should have the equipment on their property to do the job themselves. I have specked out equipment at the dealer for a couple of my clients and it scares the heck out of me when they get in it and ask me how to make it go...
I have always been able to quickly jump on anything and figure it out. (With the exception of a dozer at a show that had the throttle on the ceiling.) 
Just because you have the money doesn't mean you should buy these dangerous toys because they are everything but "toys", and the likelyhood that the person you hurt will be yourself or someone close to you is even higher with the "famous" who have fewer people around them.
But hey accidents are accidents...right?!


----------



## By-The-Lake

BUFF said:


> Just a theory, they say the cat started to roll on its own on what appears (from the news) a closed road due to snow. Tracked vehicles aren't known for rolling on their own let alone a snow covered road. Being hydrostatic driven being in "neutral" the cat wouldn't roll on its own since the pump valves would be closed and no fluid moving through the drive system.
> I assume there's a seat safety switch that kills the motor and there's probably some type of an alarm too. Yes seat switches have been known to be disabled.
> Just a theory


I have to agree with your logic. And after looking at the pictures of a snowcat, that would have been his best stunt ever if he managed to get in while it was rolling.  Markus might have a point there.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Just a theory, they say the cat started to roll on its own on what appears (from the news) a closed road due to snow. Tracked vehicles aren't known for rolling on their own let alone a snow covered road. Being hydrostatic driven being in "neutral" the cat wouldn't roll on its own since the pump valves would be closed and no fluid moving through the drive system.
> I assume there's a seat safety switch that kills the motor and there's probably some type of an alarm too. Yes seat switches have been known to be disabled.
> Just a theory


I’ve driven a couple of them and they are different to drive. Are old parent company was a demo company and they used them with water cannons on the back to spray on buildings being demolished to keep the dust down. I don’t remember it having a safety seat switch but I didn’t try and get out with it moving either. But the steering and movement was somewhat jerky and just plain odd to run. If I recall it had a good size Mercedes Diesel engine.

I will say if I had his money and lived out there I’d have me one.


----------



## SHAWZER

I operated Excavators for a company out of Collingwood and Barrie for 35 years . Every now and again experienced operators of Dozers and Loaders and other equipment would bug me enough to let them try the machine .

I always told them to take it slow and easy . 

9 out of 10 were kicked out of the cab within 1 minute .

Usually you can spot a future operator very quickly .

Like MM said , some people think these machines are Fun Toys ......


----------



## SHAWZER

Still raining while I drink beer watching Canada Juniors hockey game


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Still raining while I drink beer watching Canada Juniors hockey game


Red wings are getting beat by Jersey


----------



## DeVries

Canada wins. Great game.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Canada wins. Great game.


Sounds like a good excuse for Maple Syrup Brandy shots and jousting with Hockey sticks while riding a snowmobile....


----------



## DeVries

While sitting in our ice huts in our underwear.


----------



## SHAWZER

1 inch of new snow on the ground here overnight , just enough to cover the grass . 

Last time there was 2 - 6 feet so 1 inch is ok ......


----------

